# [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins



## Doney (7. November 2009)

so... hier isser 

links:

Dragon Age: Origins - Die deutschsprachige Community

vids:

Dragon Age: Origins Video Game, Shut Up Tree Gameplay HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oNkJKKjnzWI&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oNkJKKjnzWI&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Quick Look: Dragon Age: Origins - giantbomb.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich empfehle mit englischer syncro und deutschen texten zu spielen:

ganz simpel... natürlcih braucht man dafür die multi8 version... also mit deutschen und englischen sprachdatein... 

dann kann man *im launcher* ganz einfach bei *einstellungen* gehen und *video* und da *VO sprache auf englisch* und die *sprache auf deutsch *stellen...

sollte bei euch nur eine sprache auszuwählen gehen, wurde nur eine installiert... folglich müsstet ihr vorher noch die fehlenden englischen (bzw. deutschen) dateien von der dvd auf den rechner kopieren... 

wenn ihr also das spiel auf deutsch installiert habt müsstet ihr:

*1.* dvd-ordner im laufwerk öffnen
*2.* --> *data*
*3. *dann die pakete *
audio_english, 
campaign_tt_english, 
campaign_vo_english* 
und *english* kopieren
*4. *den ganzen spaß (die inis, talktables, etc.) in die entsprechenden ordner von *dragon age - modules - ...* entpacken...
*5.* dann noch wie oben beschrieben sprache umstellen... 
*6.* spielen


----------



## mad1977 (7. November 2009)

Hab es mir gekauft und nicht bereuht, seit langen mal wieder nen RPG das mir gefaellt.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2009)

Bin schon scharf drauf *sabber*


----------



## mad1977 (7. November 2009)

find das auch mit dem Charaktar tool ganz gut , den man sich runterladen kann. nette idee


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (7. November 2009)

Moin, stimmt es, dass man bei dem Game zwischen den einzelnen Chars hin und her switchen kann/muss?Also ist man immer mit mehreren unterwegs?

greetz


----------



## Doney (7. November 2009)

jo... eig. schon... natürlcih hast du deinen hauptcharakter... ich würd es in etwa mit dungeon siege vergleichen... doch da konnte man nich pausieren... oder drakensang


----------



## Xetic (7. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern bis in die Nacht gezockt und hab es mit Hilfe meine Party geschafft, das Leuchtfeuer im Turm zu entzünden. Krass, was dann danach geschah.
> Ich kann nur soviel verraten, es ist das beste Rollenspiel, was ich jemals gespielt hab. Zwar net der Grafikhammer aber sonst durchweg Klasse.
> Mal echt ein Game, wo ich auch um/über 90% Spielspaß gewertet hätte.
> 
> Meine kleine Hexe ...



Genau da bin ich auch gerade, mir bleibt bei diesem Spiel andauernd der Mund offen, obwohl ich gerade noch am Anfang bin.

Super Zwischensequenzen, sehr sehr gute Sprecher, feines Kampfsystem und die Charaktere sind der wahnsinn

Aufjedenfall eines der besten Rollenspiele die ich je gespielt habe, und dass kann ich schon jetzt sagen


----------



## mad1977 (7. November 2009)

hab ein paar sreenshots gemacht, mit 1650x1050 , 8x AA mit egde filter, 16x AF, und Adaptives AA Qualitaet

story finde ich auch echt gelungen, die sequenzen sind super. Toll Bioware weiter so

ps: ein patch ist auch schon erschien:Download: Erster Patch 1.01 für Dragon Age Origins - Bioware, Dragon Age Origins, Rollenspiel


----------



## Sash (7. November 2009)

blöde frage, aber kann man das auch mit nem gamepad spielen?


----------



## john245 (8. November 2009)

Ich wüds nich mitnem gamepad spielen, kann mir aber auch nciht vorstellen ob des geht^^.

Ich weiß nich ob man für sowas schon nen spoiler braucht oder nich^^

Behaltet ihr euch den Mabari oder wechselt ihr den? Ich bin mir nich ganz sicher ob der sich lohnt.


----------



## Doney (8. November 2009)

ich glaub mit gamepad is das spiel der tod! ^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. November 2009)

Ich kann mir das mit Gamepad gar nicht vorstellen... muss ja grausam zum spielen sein 
€: Will ich gar nicht wissen... Find n Rollenspiel spielt sich am Pc einfach am besten^^


----------



## Doney (8. November 2009)

aber wie funktioniert das dann auf der xbox360???


----------



## Sash (8. November 2009)

also mein problem ist, ich hab ne g3 lasermouse mit strippe und die g15. und wie einige schon in nem anderen thread gelesen haben, hab ich mir nun einen 46" tv gegönnt.. und da wäre das bequemste über diesen tv mit nem funk gamepad zu zocken.. oder ich hol mir eine funk maus/tastatur, wobei ich nicht weiß wie ich da spielen sollte.. ein brett auf dem schoß wäre wohl sehr unbequem.. jedenfalls hab ich auch nicht die möglichkeit irgendwie vor dem tv was aufzubauen.. daher wäre ein gamepad was einfach nur in der hand liegt das beste.. aber shooter kann ich wohl auch vergessen darüber, da ich mit nem stick wohl nie so schnell/genau bin wie mit der maus...
hat jemand noch andere ideen?


----------



## Doney (8. November 2009)

ich zock mit ner laser maus auf dem bett... ohne mousepad... geht super... mit ner guten maus brauchste gar kein brett (obwohl... meine hat nur 15€ gekostet )


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (8. November 2009)

Dann auch mal ein paar Screens von mir, US-Originalversion, wenn´s zu blutig sein sollte, bitte löschen

Sehr erwachsenes RPG, definitiv nix für Kiddies!

Ach so, sauber programmiert, lüppt in 1920x1080 4xAA 16xAF butterweich!


----------



## mad1977 (8. November 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Dann auch mal ein paar Screens von mir, US-Originalversion, wenn´s zu blutig sein sollte, bitte löschen
> 
> Sehr erwachsenes RPG, definitiv nix für Kiddies!
> 
> Ach so, sauber programmiert, lüppt in 1920x1080 4xAA 16xAF butterweich!



Die deutsche Version ist auch recht blutig mit fehlenden Koepfen und spritzenden Blut
Jedenfalls die ich hab


----------



## Rizzard (8. November 2009)

Ich dachte die Deutsche Version ist eh ungeschnitten. Von daher dürfte es doch keinerlei Unterschiede geben.


----------



## Cowboy28 (9. November 2009)

Alle Versionen sind vom Gewaltgrad her gleich, nur die Sprache ist jeweils anders, logischerweise...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. November 2009)

*Dragon Age Origins*

[1.920 x 1.200 / 16xS-TSSAA + 32:1 AF]

Derbe, aber stilistisch bis ästhetische Gewaltdarstellung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (9. November 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Dragon Age Origins*
> 
> [1.920 x 1.200 / 16xS-TSSAA + 32:1 AF]
> 
> Derbe, aber stilistisch bis ästhetische Gewaltdarstellung



Zitat des Tages !!!

So "schöne" Finishing-Moves gab´s zuletzt nur in "Mortal Kombat" & in "The Witcher".

sag mal, Marc, die Settings von oben laufen flüssig auf ner HD 5870 oder waren die nur für die Screens?

Gretz


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. November 2009)

Die Settings von meinen eigenen Shots laufen auf meinem System meist flüssig, nur in Szenen mit viel Vegetation [Alpha-Tests] rutsche ich unter 30 Fps. Das Spiel scheint eh mehr Radeons zu liegen, mit der HD5870 läuft 4x SGSSAA in 25x16 noch ziemlich gut.


----------



## Snixx (9. November 2009)

Was für einen Filter hast Du eingesetzt Marc?

Wenn ich 4 x SGSSA einstelle und zb. Wide Tent sieht alles sehr matschig aus bzw. sehr verwaschen - ungewohnt halt. 

Und unterstützt denn DAO AF? Weil man es nicht im Options Menue einstellen kann dachte ich dann bringt es auch nix es im Ati CC zu aktivieren. Und wie gehen mehr als 16x AF?

Grüße

PS: hast Du noch den Link zu dem Artikel über AA Modi und Filter der sehr gut war, finde den leider nicht. Würde mich gern über die Unterschiede der einzelnen Filter lesen. Also Wide,Edge und Box bzw den anderen Tent Filter.


----------



## der Türke (9. November 2009)

Das Spiel Dragon Rockt aber weiss jemand wohin man muss nach dem der König gestorben ist?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. November 2009)

*@ Snixx*

4x SGSSAA, Box. Ist normal, dass es minimal "unscharf" wird. AF funktioniert, einfach per Treiber forcieren. Nur weil das Spiel es nicht "kann", muss das nichts heißen. 32:1 AF erhältst du, wenn du das LOD-BIAS auf "-1" statt "0" setzt (ATI Tray Tools).


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Das Spiel Dragon Rockt aber weiss jemand wohin man muss nach dem der König gestorben ist?


 
ich denke mal es ist egal welchen Ort man als erstes bereist. Ich ging als erstes nach Redcliffe (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (9. November 2009)

Man kann sich ja auch mit Sammelthread-Startpostings mal so gar keine Mühe geben.... is gelungen!


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2009)

Spielt sich übrigens auch prima in 4604x1050(2xAA+MS-TSAA 4xAF bei um die 40 Frames).
Nur die Gespräche und Cutscenes werden zentriert dargestellt, was aber schon mal wesentlich besser ist als der schwarze Bildschirm vor dem Patch.

Ich weiß das Bild könnte schöner sein, hab aber nur kurz angetestet, richtige gespielt wird frühestens morgen.


----------



## SESOFRED (10. November 2009)

Hi,

so habe das Spiel gestern Abend mal 3 Stunden angespielt und bin begeistert
Zu den Leuten die sich ( wie ich auch) vor dem Kauf des Spiels Gedanken machen ob das Spiel mit einem Dualcore  ohne Probs auf Max läuft habe eine Antwort. Jaaaa!
Bei mir läuft das Game auf meinem 24 Zöller 16:9 mit meinem E8500@ 3,8 Ghz und meiner GTX260 zwischen 38 und 75 FPS aus dem Grund würde ich sagen das das Spiel bei der E8xxx Reihe ab 3Ghz ohne Ruckler auf Max Läuft.

Es ist aber auch klar das das Spiel besser mit einen 4 Kerner läuft welcher aber immer noch nicht ein muss ist.

hoffe ich konnte unentschlossenen bei der Entscheidung sich das Spiel zu kaufen helfen.
Denn eins ist mal klar das Spiel ist der Hammer!!!

MfG

Sesofred


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (10. November 2009)

hat jemand informationen zu dragon age orgins von Amazon.co.uk bzgl. der Sprache?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. November 2009)

Das Spiel ist IMO ohnehin multilingual.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (10. November 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist IMO ohnehin multilingual.



Nöö, meine Version von "Best Buy" aus der US-Kaserne hier in Stuttgart ist english/spanish

btw: $ 49,99 = 33,55 €


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (10. November 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist IMO ohnehin multilingual.


Die UK version ist MUltilingual Marc?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. November 2009)

Steam ist multilingual, ergo ist MW2 multilingual.


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2009)

@XFX_GTX280_XT:
Könnte es sein dass du dann nur eine DVD hast? 
Meine Deutsche Version hat bei der Installation auf Englisch nämlich gar nicht nach der zweiten DVD gefragt was den Schluss nahe legt dass da nur die Sprachausgabe auf Deutsch, Französisch etc. drauf ist.


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2009)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Wie komme ich wieder zu dem Zwergenjungen, der meine Waffen "verzaubern" kann?


----------



## mad1977 (10. November 2009)

in deinen hauptlager isr der junge mit seinen vater


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2009)

mad1977 schrieb:


> in deinen hauptlager isr der junge mit seinen vater



Ja aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, konnt ich das beim letzten mal, nirgends auf der Weltkarte anklicken.


----------



## lvr (10. November 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum ich immer noch nur die schwachen Tränke (die der Stufe 1) herstellen kann, obwohl ich Kräuterkunde bereits auf Stufe 3 habe?


----------



## john245 (10. November 2009)

Weil dir Rezepte kaufne musst 

Hm... bei der Chasind Zeichen Quest im Kocari Wald hab ich alle Zeichen angeklickt aber des Versteck lässt sich nich anklicken^^... Is des ein Bug?

Bei meinem ersten Char gings noch bei dem hier nicht... =( Was war da eig nochmal drinn?


----------



## lvr (10. November 2009)

Hehe, danke . Das klingt logisch. Zum Wald kann ich leider nichts sagen, war noch nicht dort.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (10. November 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @XFX_GTX280_XT:
> Könnte es sein dass du dann nur eine DVD hast?
> Meine Deutsche Version hat bei der Installation auf Englisch nämlich gar nicht nach der zweiten DVD gefragt was den Schluss nahe legt dass da nur die Sprachausgabe auf Deutsch, Französisch etc. drauf ist.



Korrekt, Single-DVD (DualLayer)

Greetz


----------



## kmf (11. November 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, konnt ich das beim letzten mal, nirgends auf der Weltkarte anklicken.


Auf der Weltkarte ist oben rechts ein kleines Fenster -> Lager.


----------



## Rizzard (11. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Auf der Weltkarte ist oben rechts ein kleines Fenster -> Lager.


 
Thanks
Ja wie heißt es so schön, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## der Türke (11. November 2009)

Das Spiel ist der Wahnsinn aber ab und zu nervt die Lange erzähl zeit.......

Was ich aber schade finde das, die Ohren so Hässlich sind einfach nur dahin geklascht


----------



## kmf (11. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist der Wahnsinn aber ab und zu nervt die Lange erzähl zeit.......
> 
> [...]


Dann warte mal ab, bis du die ersten Bosskämpfe bestehen musst, die zwischen 10 und 20 Minuten dauern können, wenn du auf Anhieb siegreich sein solltest. 

Ich bin derzeit im letzten Drittel des Spieles auf der Suche nach der Urne der Asche. Die Zwergen-Quests, die Elfen-Quests, sowie die Magier-Quests habe ich bereits abgeschlossen. Flemeth hab ich heute nacht auch schon beiseite geschafft. Kann meiner kleinen Hexe einfach nix ausschlagen. 
Tjo - und schwer war's bis jetzt. Sauschwer.  Und müde bin ich. Saumüde. 

/edit Pics hinzugefügt.

Hier ist aber nicht viel los. Woran liegts?


----------



## der Türke (12. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Dann warte mal ab, bis du die ersten Bosskämpfe bestehen musst, die zwischen 10 und 20 Minuten dauern können, wenn du auf Anhieb siegreich sein solltest.
> 
> Ich bin derzeit im letzten Drittel des Spieles auf der Suche nach der Urne der Asche. Die Zwergen-Quests, die Elfen-Quests, sowie die Magier-Quests habe ich bereits abgeschlossen. Flemeth hab ich heute nacht auch schon beiseite geschafft. Kann meiner kleinen Hexe einfach nix ausschlagen.
> Tjo - und schwer war's bis jetzt. Sauschwer.  Und müde bin ich. Saumüde.
> ...


 

Hab das Spiel Durch DAs ende ist der Wahsinn Boah EINFACH Nur GEIL!! 

Ich wünsche mir ein 2 Teil!!!!

Ich zock das nochmal 
aber ich war richtig süchtig ich habe 200Stunden Gebraucht plus 80Stunden 
Mit Haupt und Nebenquest! auf Orginal Sprache!

Ein fach nur geil!
Ich liebe das Spiel.
Jetzt Freue ich mich auf The Witche 2!



> Flemeth hab ich heute nacht auch schon beiseite geschafft. Kann meiner kleinen Hexe einfach nix ausschlagen.


Diese Quest hab ich ausgelassen. Erzähl mal was passiert da eig? Da Flemeth eig nicht Flemeth ist und so...!

Hast du den Ambost Zertrümmert ? wenn ja kannst du keine Golem Arme in die Schlacht Führen!


----------



## john245 (12. November 2009)

Oh man du bist schon durch?^^
Ich häng grad in der Kapelle beim Magierturm da kommt ja dieser WIedergänger wenn man die ANdraste Staue anklickt... der haut einfach zu sehr rein... hat emand nen tipp? bzw. lohnt sich die mühe und die ganzen wunumschläge überhaupt?^^ Also exp und belohnungsbezogen


----------



## Doney (13. November 2009)

ich hab jetzt erstmal die englische version...  empfehlt ihr mir englisch zu spielen oder dann doch lieber deutsch... ich find ja die englische sprachausgabe geil, aber um mit englischen texten zu zocken is mir das spiel zu komplax... da blick ich nich durch... lässt sich dass iwie mit den deutschen texten kombinieren? (englisch audio + deutsche texte/untertitel)


----------



## mad1977 (13. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel Durch DAs ende ist der Wahsinn Boah EINFACH Nur GEIL!!
> 
> Ich wünsche mir ein 2 Teil!!!!
> 
> ...



musst mir mal erklaeren wie du in die zeit beschleunigen kannst?? bei 280 stunden was du gebraucht hast, waerst du erst am 16. oder 17. november fertig, bei 24 stunden am stueck gamen, und heut haben wir den 13.11. das game ist am 5. 11 rausgekommen.


----------



## Doney (14. November 2009)

mad1977 schrieb:


> musst mir mal erklaeren wie du in die zeit beschleunigen kannst?? bei 280 stunden was du gebraucht hast, waerst du erst am 16. oder 17. november fertig, bei 24 stunden am stueck gamen, und heut haben wir den 13.11. das game ist am 5. 11 rausgekommen.



na rate mal... komischerweise hat er auch schon 2012 gesehen, der bald im kino kommt 

mysteriös...

ich hab mich jetzt übrigens entschieden mit englisch audio und deutschen texten zu spielen... 

meine frage hat sich geklärt hab gefunden wo mans einstellen kann...


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2009)

Dann beschreib doch mal im Startpost wie das geht. Dafür hat man ja schließlich einen Sammelthread  .

Triplehead klappt leider doch nicht ganz so toll wie anfangs geglaubt:
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network


----------



## iGreggy (14. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

hoffe ihr könnt mir bei einer kleinen Frage helfen, die wohl bei Neulingen sehr beliebt ist. Läuft es auf meinem System? Okay laufen wirds schon, nur die Frage wie gut? Habe die Systemanforderungen gelesen, aber:

Ich habe einen DELL XPS M1530, OS Windows 7, 4GB RAM, CPU ist ein Core2Duo /T9300, 2,5 GHz, HDD WD Scorpio Black 7200 U/Min, GPU Nvidia Geforce 8600M GT 256MB DDR3 VRAM, Auflösung max. 1200x800. Theoretisch ein schneller PC, wenn man kein PC Spieler ist . Habe erst dieses Jahr richtig mit PC spielen angefangen. Im Moment schwanke ich halt ob ich es für XBOX 360 oder PC holen soll. PC Version hat ja schon Vorteile, da ich außerdem nächstes Jahr einen guten PC zusammenbauen will. Im Moment spiele ich halt Dark Messiah und das läuft auf hohen Einstellungen echt gut (und sieht nicht schlecht aus). Und DAO ist ja jetzt kein Crysis Monster (DEMO lief mit übertakteter GPU auf Mittel brauchbar bei 30 Fps, wurde nur zu warm an den Fingern^^). Ich will ja kein Grafikmonster, aber ein klein wenig sollte es ja gut ausschauen. Mit 360 Niveau oder mehr kann ich gut leben. 

Könnt ihr mir da helfen? Habt ihr Erahrungen (vor allem Leute mit Notebooks). Habe zwar in einem anderem Forum gelesen das es bei dieser GPU auf Hoch laufen soll, aber im Internet steht immer viel und ich verlass mich eher auf Hardware Erfahrene Menschen.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Doney (14. November 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann beschreib doch mal im Startpost wie das geht. Dafür hat man ja schließlich einen Sammelthread  .
> 
> Triplehead klappt leider doch nicht ganz so toll wie anfangs geglaubt:
> Choose Language | BioWare Social Network



okay gern


----------



## der Türke (15. November 2009)

mad1977 schrieb:


> musst mir mal erklaeren wie du in die zeit beschleunigen kannst?? bei 280 stunden was du gebraucht hast, waerst du erst am 16. oder 17. november fertig, bei 24 stunden am stueck gamen, und heut haben wir den 13.11. das game ist am 5. 11 rausgekommen.



Pssssssst.....!!

Ich habe agenten in der Spiel Industrie nein Spaß bei Seite es waren 180st

Am meisten habe ich mich bei denn Zwergen vergeudet. 

Wo zu Hölle finde ich Morrigan s Mother??? Hab sie nirgents wo gefunden


----------



## Doney (15. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel Durch DAs ende ist der Wahsinn Boah EINFACH Nur GEIL!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Mit Haupt und Nebenquest! auf Orginal Sprache!




ws heißt das? hast du audio english und text english gezockt? oder nur audio english und texte deutsch?


----------



## martinger (15. November 2009)

Leute, kann es sein dass es noch keine Herunterladbare Inhalte gibt?


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2009)

Zwei Quests gibt es.
Die eine ist allerdings eh in jedem aktuell gekauften Spiel als Code enthalten und die Andere zumindest in der CE.


----------



## der Türke (15. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ws heißt das? hast du audio english und text english gezockt? oder nur audio english und texte deutsch?



Alles Englisch sogar mit eng. Untertitel


Der  Broodmother ist der Schwerste Boss Gegner meine Meinung nach!

Also Vorsicht wenn ihr auf ihr Trefft besonderes auf seine Tentakeln


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (15. November 2009)

Was ich (sehr) gut fand:
-Atmosphärische Levels mit top Artwork, tolle Showplätze
-Intensive Kontakt mit den Personen aus der eigenen Heldenruppe, tolle Gespräche, faccetenreiche Hintergrundgespräche mit den Chars, bissige Kommentare,...
-Kinoreife Zwischensequenzen. Während an der "Belagerung" bei Neverwinter Nights 2 lächerliche 10 Mann gleichzeitig auf der Burgmauer standen (etwas unglaubwürdig) gibt es jetzt Schlachten die ihren Namen verdienen.
-Fordernder aber fairer Schwierigkeitsgrad.
-Uncut
-Spitzen Soundtracks
-Dark Fantasy vom feinsten, Elfen die in einem Ghetto leben, korruptes in Clanstreitigkeiten verfangenes Zwergenreich,... ein krasses Gegenstück zu der bunten Smarties-Welt von WOW.
-Starke Einbindung der Hintergrundgeschichte des Hauptcharakters, absolut genial gemacht

Neutral:
-Recht lineare Hauptstory mit starken Anleihen bei Herr der Ringe (Dunkle Brut sieht aus wie Orks, irgendwo steht ein Magierturm, es gibt Berge hinter denen es blitzt wie das Gebirgsmassiv vor Morgul,...). Naja, ist halt das "übliche Setting", was allerdings durch die Elfen-Ghettos, zwergische Clankriege, etc. schon stark aufgelockert wird.

Negativ:
-Gruppe mit maximal 4 Leuten. Man braucht einen Heiler, einen Krieger,... und schon ist die Gruppe quasi voll. Das verhindert taktische Experimente, man muss seine Lieblingscharaktere teilweise im Lager lassen obwohl das Spiel eigentlich von diesen lebt.
-Sehr simpele Skillbäume. Die Krieger spezialisieren sich auf Waffe/Schild oder Zweihänder oder zwei-Waffen, lernen einige Spezialatacken... und das war es schon. Die Diebe und Magier bieten mehr Freiraum für Experimente, dank der kleinen Gruppe von 4 Helden muss man jedoch sehr konsequent vorgehen und kann keine Experimente wagen. Baldurs Gate gefiel mir hier deutlich besser.
-Hauptstory ist sehr simpel, die Nebenhandlungsstränge und die gigantische Atmosphäre lassen das jedoch vergessen.
-Grafik könnte deutlich besser sein. Das Spiel mit der Crysis Engine würde nochmals deutlich bombastischer sein.
-Es gibt zwar einige nette finishing Moves, dennoch wirken die Kämpfe künstlicher als bei Knights of the old Republic.
-Recht flache Nebenquests (töte 12 Wölfe, töte Brutmagier, finde einen bunten Würfel,...)


Fazit:
Insgesamt für mich das beste Rollenspiel seit Knights of the old Republic, Baldurs Gate 2 bleibt für mich aber weiter der Genre-König. Die 44 Euro war das Spiel auf alle Fälle wert.


----------



## der Türke (15. November 2009)

> -Recht flache Nebenquests (töte 12 Wölfe, töte Brutmagier, finde einen bunten Würfel,...)


Wenn dir diese NebenQuest nicht gefallen muss du die ja nicht machen.....
Deswegen sind es ja Neben Quest.

Was mich an Dragon Age ärgert? das man nur 3 Leute mitnehmen kann.....
Der Hauptcharakter ohne den Geht es ja nicht....
5 Leute hätten es sein Müssen.
Den wer die Zwerge auf seine Seite haben will...
Muss denn Zwerg in die Quest mitnehmen den sonst kommt man nicht weiter da wären wir schon bei 2 Leuten die man mitnehmen kann.
Dann kommt AListar als Krieger.
Und Morrigan oder Wyner als Magier und das wars dann auch schon....
Obwohl man beide dabei haben möchte, bzw. ich zumindest.



> -Es gibt zwar einige nette finishing Moves, dennoch wirken die Kämpfe künstlicher als bei Knights of the old Republic.


Hast du das Spiel schon durch gespielt? wenn nein solltest du erst mal durch zocken
(ich Verrats zwar ungern aber das Ende ist das beste überhaupt)


Ich habe ein Link gefunden wo es schon mit den "Dragon Age 2" weiter geht hier...
Dragon Age 2 bereits in Arbeit! – DragonAgeFans.de – Fanseite mit News, Guides, Videos, Screenshots

Auf jeden Fall ich Freu mich drauf


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (15. November 2009)

> Wenn dir diese NebenQuest nicht gefallen muss du die ja nicht machen.....
> Deswegen sind es ja Neben Quest.



Bei Baldurs Gate waren die NebenQuests richtige Quests, mit eigenen Storys, bizzaren Charakteren, etc. Dieses "töte 10 Ochsenfrösche" und "sammle 5 Tulpen" finde ich etwas überflüssig. 

Zumindest ist das Hauptspiel von DA frei von solchen Quests.



> Was mich an Dragon Age ärgert? das man nur 3 Leute mitnehmen kann.....



Das ist auch mein Hauptkritikpunkt. Und vor allem ist das überflüssig. Ein minimales heraufsetzen des Schwierigkeitsgrades bzw. mehr Monster, schon hätte man auch mit einer 6-Mann Gruppe ein ausgewogenes Spiel.



> Hast du das Spiel schon durch gespielt? wenn nein solltest du erst mal durch zocken
> (ich Verrats zwar ungern aber das Ende ist das beste überhaupt)



Ja, gestern Abend.

Finishing Moves die mir aufgefallen sind:
-Hunde (in den Arm nehmen und aufspießen)
-Menschen (Kopf abschlagen)
-Oger (draufspringen, auf ihn einstechen, sieht ziemlich schmerzhaft aus)
-Drache (auf den Kopf springen, Spaß haben)

ansonsten fallen mir nur wenige Sonderattacken ein, möglicherweise von Seiten der Werwölfe, Drachen und Hunde.

Den Part hätte man ausbauen können. Bei Knights of the old Republic sahen die Lichtschwertkämpfe nicht so aufgesetzt aus.

Aber Summa Summarum eins der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre. Ich werde es wohl nochmals mit einem anderen Char durchspielen.


----------



## der Türke (15. November 2009)

Hast du Morrigan Vorschlag angenommen? (Kind zeugen?)


----------



## Doney (15. November 2009)

also ich habs jetz angezockt und das is der hammer... 

ich bin grad in der wildnis im süden da... aufnahmeprüfung für die wächter... 

macht echt fun...


----------



## der Türke (15. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> also ich habs jetz angezockt und das is der hammer...
> 
> ich bin grad in der wildnis im süden da... aufnahmeprüfung für die wächter...
> 
> macht echt fun...




Da warte bis der Krieg los geht!

Mach alles Fertig 
Du kannst auch Handeln mit nem Typ hinter den Zelten 
Leg die Besten Waffen an
und dann mach dich Bereit für denn Turm 
Wenn ich fragen darf welche Schwierigkeitsstufe hast du gewählt?


----------



## Doney (15. November 2009)

ich bin durchweg normalo 
ich hasse leicht...

wenn es vier schw.stufen gibt nehm ich stets die dritte (z.b. CoD)
wenns drei sind nehm ich die zwei...

also normal 

ich freu mich auch schon... nur will ich soviel nebenquests wie möglich machen deswegen such ich in dem wal d wie blöde die anhöhe wegen dem wunsch und den komischen treffpunkt???


----------



## der Türke (15. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich bin durchweg normalo
> ich hasse leicht...
> 
> wenn es vier schw.stufen gibt nehm ich stets die dritte (z.b. CoD)
> ...




Du bist ein Blume finden und ganz nach oben zu einem Gegenstand die ist in einer Truhe aufbewahrt pass aber auf!, den Magier auf der hinter der Brücke steht...

(das erste mal habe ich es mit easy gezogt um alle elmente und missions ziele zu verstehen....)
auch auf leicht ist es nicht so einfach. Jetzt zocke ich auf normal...
Habe schon die Zwerge; Elfen, Templer auf meiner Seite muss nur noch nach Demerium. und Redcliff um die mit der Ashe zu heilen.

In Demerium sind die meisten Nebenquest würde dir also empfehlen soviel Quest wie möglich zu machen...


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2009)

moin moin erst mal
habe mal ne frage seit dem ich win7 drauf habe kann ich das game nicht mehr starten. es stürzt immer bei der anfangssquenz ab hat einer ne idee?


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2009)

Hast du das Spiel vorher unter Vista oder XP schon installiert gehabt und nicht neu installiert?
Dass es dabei zu Fehlern kommt ist nämlich bekannt...


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2009)

na habe vista formatiert und win7 drauf gemacht und dann neu installiert


----------



## Sash (15. November 2009)

alle treiber richtig installiert?


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2009)

ja kanns an der forceware beta liegen?


----------



## Doney (15. November 2009)

also ich glaub auch dass einfach ne system datei fehlt oder so... am besten savegames retten und neuinstallieren oder vielleicht gibt ja im installer auch eine "reparieren"-option


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2009)

hab ich auch schon probiert


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2009)

Laut PCGames kann man genau die Vista Savegames nicht retten da diese zum Absturz führen.


----------



## Doney (15. November 2009)

ein glück dass ich erst geupgraded und dann dragon age angezockt hab... bei mir funzts nämlich unter win7 ultimate 64x einwandfrei


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2009)

hm komisch jetzt läufts


----------



## Radagis (15. November 2009)

Wenn es die Savegames zerhaut ist immer voll geilo, da gab es
ja auch einige Spiele und ist auch klasse wenn sie dann nach einiger
Zeit durch neuen Patch nicht mehr funzen.


----------



## der Türke (16. November 2009)

Guten Tag
kann mir jemand mal sagen woich Flemeth finde um sie für Morrigan auseinander zu nehmen?


----------



## Opheliac (16. November 2009)

Flemeth findest du in Flemeths Hütte ganz unten mittig.


----------



## der Türke (16. November 2009)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Flemeth findest du in Flemeths Hütte ganz unten mittig.



ja aber die Tür ist abgeschlossen und alles scheint verlassen.


----------



## Opheliac (16. November 2009)

Die ist aber bei der Hütte, war bei mir auch da.


----------



## kmf (17. November 2009)

Bin gerade eben mit dem Spiel fertig geworden. Total krass.

Spielzeit: 106h 19min
Welt erkundet: 88%

Werd's in ein paar Tagen noch mal durchspielen mit einem anderen Char und mich an schwer wagen.


----------



## der Türke (17. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Bin gerade eben mit dem Spiel fertig geworden. Total krass.
> 
> Spielzeit: 106h 19min
> Welt erkundet: 88%
> ...




Würde dir empfehlen den Schurken zu nehmen der ist der Beste Charakter überhaupt....



> Die ist aber bei der Hütte, war bei mir auch da.


Und zu welcher Mission war das? nach der Magierturm oder wann?


----------



## lvr (17. November 2009)

Du kannst nur gegen Flemeth kämpfen, wenn du Morrigan ein bestimmtes Geschenk übergibst. So ein dunkles Zauberbuch wars glaube ich.


----------



## kmf (17. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Würde dir empfehlen den Schurken zu nehmen der ist der Beste Charakter überhaupt....
> 
> 
> Und zu welcher Mission war das? nach der Magierturm oder wann?


Kann nur nach dem Magierturm gewesen sein. Achtung Spoiler enthält Lösungshinweis!


Spoiler



In den oberen Gemächern des Magierturms kann man das "Alte Zauberbuch" finden, welches man sinnvollerweise als Geschenk Morrigan überlässt. Die erkennt darin sogleich Flemeth's verschwundenes Zauberbuch und studiert das erst einmal. Nach einer Weile sucht sie das Gespräch mit dir. Während dieses Gespräches kommt es dann zu dem makaberen Wunsch bezüglich Flemeth.


----------



## der Türke (17. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Kann nur nach dem Magierturm gewesen sein. Achtung Spoiler enthält Lösungshinweis!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Ja hab ich ja alles gemacht nur diese alte Hexe (Flemeth) finde ich nirgends


----------



## Doney (17. November 2009)

ich bin magier und das spiel macht echt gaudi!!!

nur dass immer alle rumnörgeln wie ich was machen soll... deshalb hab ich auch immer den hund mit dabei... der hält wenigstens die klapp und ist stark...


bis jetz hat ich auch noch keine sonderlichen probs auf normal... auch bei den quests nich... bin aber auch noch relativ am anfang (redcliff... mein erstes ziel nach diesem dorf... loth... lother... lothu... ach egal)


----------



## der Türke (17. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich bin magier und das spiel macht echt gaudi!!!
> 
> nur dass immer alle rumnörgeln wie ich was machen soll... deshalb hab ich auch immer den hund mit dabei... der hält wenigstens die klapp und ist stark...
> 
> ...




Lothering ist das einzige Dorf das man nach der Schlacht Betreten kann
Empfehlenwert währe es wenn man dannach sofort Red Cliff ein Besuch abstattet


Pass gut auf Morrigan auf !!! Mit ihr kann man jede menge Spass haben.....! (Ich nehme mal an du spielst ein Männlichen Charakter) 
aber Vorsicht es empfiehlt sich alle Nebenquest in Lotheringen zu meistern denn die Stadt wird Überrand und ist nicht mehr betretbar....
Der Magierturm ist der Coolste Level Überhaupt obwohl bisschen nerven tut dieses Level auch Hauptsache man wird ein Golem und Zermahlen alles und jeden!!! YEAH!!!


Pass gut auf Morrigan auf!!! Mit ihr kann man sich bei Laune halten *G* (Ich nehme an du Spielst einen Männliche Charakter wenn du ein Weib bis kannste mit der Schwester Lesbisch werden ....*G*))


----------



## kmf (17. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ja hab ich ja alles gemacht nur diese alte Hexe (Flemeth) finde ich nirgends


Die steht vor ihrer Hütte in der Korcari-Wildnis.


----------



## der Türke (17. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Die steht vor ihrer Hütte in der Korcari-Wildnis.



na ja egal dann muss ich das bei 3 Mal durchspielen ausprobieren....

Bin Grad im Letzten Gefecht.... schade ist nur das ich nur noch  insgesamte 50  Heilträger habe.
Und erst 1 General getötet haben son misst....!

wie kriege ich so schnell wie möglich Heilträger oder Bandagen?


----------



## kmf (18. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> na ja egal dann muss ich das bei 3 Mal durchspielen ausprobieren....
> 
> Bin Grad im Letzten Gefecht.... schade ist nur das ich nur noch  insgesamte 50  Heilträger habe.
> Und erst 1 General getötet haben son misst....!
> ...





Spoiler



Einige findest du bei besiegten Monstern und in Kisten in den einzelnen Etagen. Außerdem findest du den Zwerg, der dir die Waffen verzaubern kann. Der führt den Laden seines Ziehvaters weiter.



Wie hast du denn deine Magier taktisch eingestellt?

Ich hab für den Endkampf ziemlich lange gebraucht, erstens bis ich überhaupt geschnallt hab, was es auf dem Dach für Möglichkeiten und Hilfsmittel gibt. Und zweitens wie ich am besten mit meiner Crew vorgehe, damit mir dort oben so schnell keiner abnibbelt. Dann ging das aber ruckzuck. 

Bild vom Endgegner:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







der Türke schrieb:


> Würde dir empfehlen den Schurken zu nehmen der ist der Beste Charakter überhaupt....
> [...]


Nix da, ich werde ein mächtiger und böser Blutmagier.


----------



## der Türke (19. November 2009)

Wie schon gesagt wahh... Auf den Drachen Springen und Spass haben!!!

YEAH!!!

Ich muss mal als was anderes als ein Mensch Spielen.


Spoiler



Aber als Elf muss man sein Eigenen Vater Umbringen und das ist gegen meine Ethik...!


Die Zwergen sind zwar stark! aber nur für jemanden der kein Verständnis für Ästhetik hat...
(Meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Doney (19. November 2009)

mann... jetzt habter den drachenkampf schon gezeigt


----------



## der Türke (19. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> mann... jetzt habter den drachenkampf schon gezeigt




Ein echter Harter Kampf!!!

Ich habe auf "Normal" 20Minuten gebraucht mit Barlisten etc....


Einfach nur ein geiles Spiel!


----------



## Spikos (19. November 2009)

Spoiler Spoiler - dankeschön...


----------



## der Türke (19. November 2009)

Spoiler Spoiler??


WTF??


----------



## kmf (19. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> mann... jetzt habter den drachenkampf schon gezeigt


Dass der Endkampf gegen einen Drachen stattfindet war ja nun nicht ganz unbekannt. 
Auf das "Wie" kommst an und das musst du ganz alleine rausfinden. Und da hilft dir das Pic in keinster Weise.



Spikos schrieb:


> Spoiler Spoiler - dankeschön...


Frag mich nur wo?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (19. November 2009)

trotzdem will das keiner wissen -.-
ich war genauso bedient ~~


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2009)

Nun ihr könntet hier allerdings wirklich etwas mehr spoilern. Jedes mal wenn man hier was ließt, wird wieder irgend was verraten. 

Ich bin in dem Spiel noch ziemlich am Anfang da ich zurzeit noch nicht richtig zum DA zocken kam.
Also bitte......Danke.


----------



## der Türke (19. November 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun ihr könntet hier allerdings wirklich etwas mehr spoilern. Jedes mal wenn man hier was ließt, wird wieder irgend was verraten.
> 
> Ich bin in dem Spiel noch ziemlich am Anfang da ich zurzeit noch nicht richtig zum DA zocken kam.
> Also bitte......Danke.




Dir ist schon klar das das ein Dragon Age Thread ist und was sollen die machen die das spiel mehr als einmal durchgezogt haben? einfach die klappe halten? 

Wenn du wirklich interessiert bist alles selber herauszufinden würde dir besser bedient wenn du hier nicht reinschaust außer du kommst net weiter usw.....


----------



## CrashStyle (19. November 2009)

Hab mir heute das Spiel für 17€ gekauft und ist der Hammer!


----------



## Spikos (19. November 2009)

@ der Türke: Wenigstens sowas wie die Spoilerfunktion benutzen, dann kann man sich aussuchen ob man sich das Game versauen will oder nicht. Alternativ klickt einer, der alles kennt, einfach auf den Spoiler. Ich konnte mir schon denken, wer der Endboss sein wird, aber so genau wollte ichs echt nicht wissen, und das mit den Elfen hättste dir auch sparen können, wenn das ernst gemeint war.


----------



## der Türke (20. November 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> @ der Türke: Wenigstens sowas wie die Spoilerfunktion benutzen, dann kann man sich aussuchen ob man sich das Game versauen will oder nicht. Alternativ klickt einer, der alles kennt, einfach auf den Spoiler. Ich konnte mir schon denken, wer der Endboss sein wird, aber so genau wollte ichs echt nicht wissen, und das mit den Elfen hättste dir auch sparen können, wenn das ernst gemeint war.




Man hat die wahl zwischen Töten oder Leben wie so vieles in dem Spiel!


Oke ich verrate es nichts mehr.....! 



> Hab mir heute das Spiel für 17€ gekauft und ist der Hammer!



Wo das denn?
könntest du mich dort mal verlinken?


----------



## kmf (20. November 2009)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> trotzdem will das keiner wissen -.-
> ich war genauso bedient ~~


Na gut, dann ist in dem Thread jetzt wenigstens was los, wenn auch im negativen Sinne. 



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hab mir heute das Spiel für 17€ gekauft und ist der Hammer!


Wo kriegt man das denn für 17€? 
Dein Char ist Magier. Werde ich im nächsten Durchgang auch. Im Moment ist aber Spielpause angesagt, sonst gibts Stress mit der Holden.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Na gut, dann ist in dem Thread jetzt wenigstens was los, wenn auch im negativen Sinne.
> 
> Wo kriegt man das denn für 17€?
> Dein Char ist Magier. Werde ich im nächsten Durchgang auch. Im Moment ist aber Spielpause angesagt, sonst gibts Stress mit der Holden.



Tja hab mir ein Key für 17€ gekauft^^


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2009)

Ich hab mal ein paar Spoiler gesetzt.
Bitte nutzt die Funktiom in Zukunft.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (20. November 2009)

Dragon Age ist ziemlich geil!!!!! Bin es am Dauerzocken. Hab mir die Version von 29€ in England gekauft und mit dem EA Downloader mir die Deutsche Version Heruntergeladen.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. November 2009)

ZaNoPain ™ schrieb:


> Dragon Age ist ziemlich geil!!!!! Bin es am Dauerzocken. Hab mir die Version von 29€ in England gekauft und mit dem EA Downloader mir die Deutsche Version Heruntergeladen.



Das sind immer noch 12€ mehr als ich gezahlt habe!^^


----------



## kmf (20. November 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das sind immer noch 12€ mehr als ich gezahlt habe!^^


Wegen den Keys von G2PLAY gibts im Moment in etlichen Foren umfangreiche Diskussionen über deren Legalität, gerade weil Steam die COD-Keys  ausgesperrt hat. Wäre also gut möglich, dass EA auf seiner Download Manager Plattform nachzieht.


----------



## der Türke (20. November 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein paar Spoiler gesetzt.
> Bitte nutzt die Funktiom in Zukunft.




Wieso?

Das der Archdemon ein Drache ist weiß man spätestens wenn man mit Alistair aus dem Turm raus kommt.!

und alle die es noch nicht geschnallt haben, da hat ihre Sprach Kenntnisse versagt  

Ja ja Englisch überfordert einen ......


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (20. November 2009)

ja wieso, du wirst es sowieso net raffen -.-


----------



## der Türke (20. November 2009)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> ja wieso, du wirst es sowieso net raffen -.-




wenn man schon nicht über das Spiel hier Posten darf, was ist denn dann der Nutzen des Thread´s ?


----------



## martinger (20. November 2009)

Jetzt habe ich aber mal ne Frage: Wo bekommt man Lyriumtränke her wenn man sie nicht selbst macht oder gedropt werden.
Ich muss jeden Kampf ziemlich taktisch planen weil mir meine Tränke immer leergehen


----------



## Rizzard (20. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> wenn man schon nicht über das Spiel hier Posten darf, was ist denn dann der Nutzen des Thread´s ?



Okay nochmal nur für dich.

Du darfst hier natürlich alles zum Spiel posten. Wenn es sich halt um Sachen handelt, die gerade mit dem Ende zu tun haben oder ähnliches, sollte man diese Sätze eben spoilern. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## der Türke (20. November 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Okay nochmal nur für dich.
> 
> Du darfst hier natürlich alles zum Spiel posten. Wenn es sich halt um Sachen handelt, die gerade mit dem Ende zu tun haben oder ähnliches, sollte man diese Sätze eben spoilern. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.




Doch wenn man nicht weiß wie man Spoilert.

und.... was hat der Drache mit dem ende zu tun? oke der ist der Endboss aber dass, der ein Drache ist erfährt man von Duncan wenn man ihn fragt.... (lol)


----------



## CrashStyle (20. November 2009)

Ich habe ein Mench Magie genommen und die Läuterung geschafft! Jetzt muss ich mein Freund (Ein Schüler) und seiner Freundin helfen zu Fliehen wie komme ich in die Kammer!?


----------



## Rizzard (20. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Doch wenn man nicht weiß wie man Spoilert.
> 
> und.... was hat der Drache mit dem ende zu tun? oke der ist der Endboss aber dass, der ein Drache ist erfährt man von Duncan wenn man ihn fragt.... (lol)



Das selbe Prinzip wie bei "Quote", nur eben "spoiler" schreiben.


----------



## eVoX (20. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Wegen den Keys von G2PLAY gibts im Moment in etlichen Foren umfangreiche Diskussionen über deren Legalität, gerade weil Steam die COD-Keys  ausgesperrt hat. Wäre also gut möglich, dass EA auf seiner Download Manager Plattform nachzieht.


Jep, es scheit wohl so, dass das alle gestohlene oder generierte keys sind, einer hat es getestet bei CoD 6, er hat einfach behauptet, dass der key nicht geht und das mehrmals, der hat einfach immer neue keys bekommen, die Sache stinkt doch.

So, zum Spiel^^, wohl wieder ein Game wie schon lange nicht mehr, allerdings nichts für mich, war noch nie ein Fan davon.


----------



## der Türke (20. November 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Jep, es scheit wohl so, dass das alle gestohlene oder generierte keys sind, einer hat es getestet bei CoD 6, er hat einfach behauptet, dass der key nicht geht und das mehrmals, der hat einfach immer neue keys bekommen, die Sache stinkt doch.
> 
> So, zum Spiel^^, wohl wieder ein Game wie schon lange nicht mehr, allerdings nichts für mich, war noch nie ein Fan davon.




Ehm? was hat das mit Dragon Age zu tun?

(LOL)

(Falscher Thread?) 

Na egal.. 

Das Spiel braucht dringend ein neuer Patch bei mir fehlen ab und zu mal die Schatten der Charaktere oder heute ist es mir Passiert das ich gegen einen ORK nicht Kämpfen Konnte und der so in der gegen rumstand (Dalish).

Das passiert mir aber zu ersten mal!
aber die quest mir Flemeth geht nicht .....(maybe a bug too)?


----------



## eVoX (20. November 2009)

Ich hab nur das bestätig was kmf geschrieben hat, weil man sich die keys da kaufen kann und zum Spiel hab ich auch was geschrieben.


----------



## kmf (20. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ehm? was hat das mit Dragon Age zu tun?
> 
> (LOL)
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hast du dazu den Auftrag von Morrigan schon bekommen. Das läuft in einer Zwischensequenz ab. Und du musst ihr zustimmen


----------



## der Türke (21. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hast du dazu den Auftrag von Morrigan schon bekommen. Das läuft in einer Zwischensequenz ab. Und du musst ihr zustimmen






Spoiler



ja sie hat es im Lager Studiert anschliessen bin ich sofort nach  Ostagar gegeanngen doch die war nicht da! wie schon 2 mal davor...


War einer Schon so Mutig den FeuerDrachen zu Tötetn? (Asche Andereas) Der ist ja noch schwerer als der Archdemon! (Weil man keine verbündetet oder Barliste dabei hat!


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. November 2009)

Ich hab ihn gekillt. Hat einige brauchbare Sachen. Lohnt sich.


----------



## der Türke (21. November 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn gekillt. Hat einige brauchbare Sachen. Lohnt sich.




Ich habe ne halbe stunde versucht dieses Misstück zukillen aber ich hab es nicht geschafft....!

Ich probier es ein andere mal sag wie stark war dein Schwert und dein Rüstung?

Ich hatte eine 12.88 Rüstung und 10.50 Schwert

was war deine Taktik?


----------



## kmf (21. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo findet man den? 



Spoiler



Ich hab nur Flemeth, dann den am Gipfel des alten Tempels bei Haven und schließlich den Endgegner bekämpft.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. November 2009)

der Türke



> Ich probier es ein andere mal sag wie stark war dein Schwert und dein Rüstung?


Das weiss ich nicht mehr, ist schon paar Tage her. Ich hate da möglicherweise schon die Heilerin Wynne mit der ja alles viel einfacher ist. 



> was war deine Taktik?


Meine Taktik war im Wesentlichen das Viech immer wieder zu vereisen (Morrigan -> Kältekegel). Ausserdem eignen sich Nahkämper zur Bekämpfung eines Drachens nicht besonders gut, da das Viech einfach zu gross ist und auch immer wieder mal abhebt. N Nahkämpfer eiget sich gut für die Beschäftigung des Drachens, während ihn Fernkämpfer aufs Korn nehmen.

Hast du schon die Heilerin Wynne (oder wie die heisst)? Wenn du die erst hast machst du den Drachen auf jeden fall fertig.


----------



## der Türke (21. November 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> der Türke
> 
> Das weiss ich nicht mehr, ist schon paar Tage her. Ich hate da möglicherweise schon die Heilerin Wynne mit der ja alles viel einfacher ist.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja ich habe sie dabei... ich Probier es später noch einmal...
Also da meine Truppe aus 5 Männern Besteht könnte ich ja alle 4 zum Distanz waffne ausrüsten und mein Nähkämpfer würde den Fertig machen ich Probiere es mal....

Ich versuch gerade mein Charakter auf die Höchst Mögliche Stufe zu bringen weiss jemand wo der Limit liegt?

Das Limit ist bei Level 25...! es gibt kein Darüber man kriegt zwar weiter Erfahrungspunkte aber man Steigt nicht mehr auf!


Spoiler



Hat wirklich niemand eine Frage? wie man 5 Leute In den Kampf schickt? da bin ich aber enttäuscht ich habe das Spiel 2 Mal Durchgespielt um das Herauszufiden..... (menno)


----------



## kmf (22. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Also da meine Truppe aus 5 Männern Besteht [...]


  Erzähl mal ... 



Spoiler



Flemeth bei ihrer Hütte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ritt auf dem Bergdrachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





"Wolle Rose kaufe?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (23. November 2009)

Ich habe Flemeth nie gefunden ich frage mich ob das ein Buck ist......



Spoiler



Kleiner Tipp Man muss die Stufe Ranger haben...


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Na schon Gespannt???



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Und dann kann man seine Tiere Beschwören das mach dan die 5 Einheit aus... der Bär ist das Beste um den Archdemon bei ....![/











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



stange zu halten da er 400Lebenspunkte besitzt und Ziemlich Stark ist....![/


























[/[/Spoiler][/Spoiler][/Spoiler]


----------



## Doney (23. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ich habe Flemeth nie gefunden ich frage mich ob das ein Buck ist......



ich glaub du hattest morrigan dabei... da is flemeth nämlich nich da... du mustt OHNE morrigan zur hütte von flemeth im süden gehn...


DIE IS SCHE**E SCHWER ZU BESIEGEN... DAS MISTVIEH


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (23. November 2009)

Flemeth.. naja geht so, die ist nicht einfach, aber positioniere deine nahkämpfer hinter flemeth, und den nahkämpfer mit bedrohung vor ihr. So kriegt eigentlich fast nur einer schaden und mit wynn einfach wegheilen mit lyryum tränken. Den Drachen beim Tempel von Andraste hab ich nicht geschaft vl. sollte ich das nochmal versuchen, als er gelandet ist hat er meine Magierinnen Morigen und Wynn einfach so platt gemacht^^


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (23. November 2009)

ZaNoPain ™ schrieb:


> Flemeth.. naja geht so, die ist nicht einfach, aber positioniere deine nahkämpfer hinter flemeth, und den nahkämpfer mit bedrohung vor ihr. So kriegt eigentlich fast nur einer schaden und mit wynn einfach wegheilen mit lyryum tränken. Den Drachen beim Tempel von Andraste hab ich nicht geschaft vl. sollte ich das nochmal versuchen, als er gelandet ist hat er meine Magierinnen Morigen und Wynn einfach so platt gemacht^^


 
die musst einfach weiter wegstellen, am besten noch mit waermebalsam auf 75 feuerresis (aufm tank) und dann gaaaas^^


----------



## Doney (23. November 2009)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> die musst einfach weiter wegstellen, am besten noch mit waermebalsam auf 75 feuerresis (aufm tank) und dann gaaaas^^




eben... weil nahkämpfer bei mir förmlich zerfetzt werden... die haben keine chance... die packt sie und wirbelt sie bis sie tot sind... 

so einfach isses anscheinend nicht...

naja.. ich geh erstmal weiter und iwan sack ich mir n paar tränke und balsam un dann gehts ab


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (23. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> eben... weil nahkämpfer bei mir förmlich zerfetzt werden... die haben keine chance... die packt sie und wirbelt sie bis sie tot sind...
> 
> so einfach isses anscheinend nicht...
> 
> naja.. ich geh erstmal weiter und iwan sack ich mir n paar tränke und balsam un dann gehts ab


 
du musst nur drauf achten, dass der tank ueber die haelfte leben hat und dann, wenn der drache dich packt, heilung zaubern


----------



## der Türke (23. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich glaub du hattest morrigan dabei... da is flemeth nämlich nich da... du mustt OHNE morrigan zur hütte von flemeth im süden gehn...
> 
> 
> DIE IS SCHE**E SCHWER ZU BESIEGEN... DAS MISTVIEH




Laber das muss ich sofort testen ja ich hatte Morrigan dabei!

Ich gebe dir mal ein Kleinen Tipp falls dir deine Heiltränke ausgehen! 

Mach das Level mit den Dalish und Kämpfe gegen Zakrian ohne das Dorf anzugreifen am ende wird dann der Fluch aufgehoben und du kannst am Dalish lager soviel Elfoot kaufen wie du brauchst !
Kauf Flaschen und Elfoot und die Fähigkeit Tränke herzustellen und du hast Unentlich viele Tränke!
Ich habe grad Flemth Umgebracht danke für den Tipp die war nach 5 Min ToT haha!!

So mal eine Kleine Liste für die Schwierigkeits Grade für die ich den entsprechenden Gegner gebraucht habe...

Findet ihr auf der Suche nach der Asche Andreas 
Feuer Drache... (easy) 10Min
                      Feuer Drache.   (Normal) 18min
                       Feuer Drache.    (Hard) 35min
                      Feuer Drache.    [nightmare] (Alptraum) 50 Min

In neben der Hütte im Wald von Ostagar
Flemeth            (easy) Nicht gespielt
Flemeth (normal) 8Min
Flemeth  (Hard)  20min
Flemeth  (Nightmare) 35min


Archdemon  (easy) 5min
Archdemon  (normal) 15min
Archdemon   (Hard)  30min
Archdemon  (Nightmare) 60min



Spoiler



Nein ich habe das Spiel nicht 12 mal durch gespielt  im Menü kann man jeweils die Schwierigkeitsstufe ändern


----------



## iGreggy (28. November 2009)

So bin heute fertig geworden, wenn man es so nennen mag. War einfach genial. Bisher konnte mich nur Zelda: Ocarina of Time/Twillight Princess so fesseln. Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Durchgang, da werden doch mal andere Seiten aufgezogen. Es ist einfach nur ein Hammerspiel. Kann zwar alles nur auf Mittel (mit Notebook) spielen, aber es ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn.

@der Türke: kann ich bestätigen. Wenn die süße Morrigan mit hast kann man Flemeth nicht herausfordern. Den Trick mit den Tränken kannte ich nicht, werde ich beim nächsten Mal testen. Wurde nämlich immer verdammt knapp. Danke!!!

Die Drachen haben mich auch echt nerven gekostet, vor allem der vor Andrastes Tempel, der hat innerhalb von 30 Sekunden meine ganze Truppe überrollt. Erst mit Drachenrüstung konnte ich dem Einhalt gebieten. Im übrigen empfehle ich bis zur Tür vom Tempel zu gehen und ihn dann mit Horn/Angriff zu anzulocken. In der Regel landet er dann nicht auf der Gruppe und fliegt nicht hin und her, weils da so eng ist. Kurz und knapp. Denn Drachen kaum Bewegungsfreiheit geben.

Grüße


----------



## der Türke (29. November 2009)

iGreggy schrieb:


> So bin heute fertig geworden, wenn man es so nennen mag. War einfach genial. Bisher konnte mich nur Zelda: Ocarina of Time/Twillight Princess so fesseln. Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Durchgang, da werden doch mal andere Seiten aufgezogen. Es ist einfach nur ein Hammerspiel. Kann zwar alles nur auf Mittel (mit Notebook) spielen, aber es ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn.
> 
> @der Türke: kann ich bestätigen. Wenn die süße Morrigan mit hast kann man Flemeth nicht herausfordern. Den Trick mit den Tränken kannte ich nicht, werde ich beim nächsten Mal testen. Wurde nämlich immer verdammt knapp. Danke!!!
> 
> ...



Dann kann ich dir ja noch ein Tipp geben, wenn du das Level mit Königen Anora, Tochter von Loghain. Nach dem du sie Befreit hast Sprich unbedingt mit ihr und versicher ihr das du ihr deine Stimme Gibst (Auch wenn das eine Lüge sein sollte)! 

Es ist ein Topp spiel ich habe beim 3 durchgang mal den Krieger genommen und muss sagen mit dem Dieb spielt es sich in Höhren Levels leichter...
Aber bis zu Mitte hin ist es ein Härterer Brocken! als Krieger z.B.

Ich hätte aber noch eine Frage ! (an alle die das Spiel noch nicht gespielt haben eine kleine warnung es würde vll euer Spiel ein bischen verderben)



Spoiler



Ich habe beim 2 Durchzocken von Dragon Age Zevran eine Chance gegeben die wieder erwiss sich als eine Fehlentscheidung weil er mich verraten hat und versuchte mich zu töten.
Hier Jetzt meine Frage würde es das gleiche auch Passieren wenn ich mit ihm auf 100% Loyalität komme?


----------



## Edguy (29. November 2009)

@ der Türke
Bei mir war das nicht so... er hat es nicht versucht. 



Hab das Spiel gerade beendet. WOW! Tolles Spiel. Nur wenige Spiele haben so schön ausgearbeitete Charaktere.

Ich spielte einen Menschen Krieger mit 2 Waffen. Am Ende waren 105 Spielstunden durch und Level 22 erreicht auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe "schwer". Meine häufigsten Begleiter waren Sten, Leliana und Morrigan.


----------



## der Türke (29. November 2009)

Edguy schrieb:


> @ der Türke
> Bei mir war das nicht so... er hat es nicht versucht.
> 
> 
> ...



The Chield with the Soul of a Old God....

Dann hast du nicht alle Landsmeet auf deiner Seite gebracht und musstest 2 mal gegen Loghain kämpfen...oder?
Auf Schwer? Respeckt! das habe ich nicht geschafft ich habe auf Sehr Schwer zwar alle 
3 Drachen Heraus gefordert und besiegt aber Ganz ehrlich Das war Hardcore! 
Ich habe bestimmt nur dafür 8Stunden Gebraucht 
Sten Fand ich nicht so gut er war mir viel zu Langsam...

Meine Begleiter waren Alistar, Morrigan und Wyner.
Mit Krieger waren meine Begleiter Leliana Morrigan und Wyner eine Frauen Company 

Der Zwerg ist übriges besser als Sten! find ich


----------



## kmf (29. November 2009)

Wenn ihr Furby dabei habt, lasst ihn mal die Gegend abschnuppern. Der findet manchmal richtig brauchbare Dinge.



Spoiler



Im Ortan Thaig kann man sich das Leben entweder schwer machen und sich durch die Gegnermassen schnetzeln oder sich von einem Dämon ganz easy helfen lassen, indem man ihn  einfach "spielen" lässt. 
Wenn man in den Gängen die rumstehenden Säcke mit den Gliedmaßen sammelt, kann man die auf dem Altar des Zerschneidens (im Spiel heißt der "Zerschnitten") plazieren und so den Dämon wieder erwecken. Man findet ihn bei den Ruinen mit den beiden Brücken.


----------



## der Türke (29. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Furby dabei habt, lasst ihn mal die Gegend abschnuppern. Der findet manchmal richtig brauchbare Dinge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Leben Schwer machen? dann Zog mal denn Feuerdrachen oder den Archdemon auf Nightmare!


----------



## lvr (29. November 2009)

Ich spiels gerade auf Alptraum durch, zuvor habe ich schon einmal auf normal durchgespielt. Und wenn mans mal ein bisschen raus hat, dann ist selbst Alptraum kein Problem mehr. Den hohen Drachen aufm Berg habe ich heute auch besiegt, in 7 Minuten .


----------



## Edguy (30. November 2009)

In Alptraum habe ich es zwar noch nicht probiert, aber kann es mir gut vorstellen. Nachdem der Patch die Stufe Normal leichter gemacht hatte, habe ich beschlossen auf schwer zu spielen. Die erste Zeit dachte ich, es wäre insgesamt zu leicht. Später dann, wenn zB mehrere "gelbe" Gesandte besiegt werden musste, merkte man recht schnell, dass es eben nicht ein "Point&Click" ist. Die Taktikoption nutzte ich im Großen und Ganzen ausschließlich für Heilung. Alles andere machte ich manuell.


----------



## lvr (30. November 2009)

Hmm, den Patch habe ich noch nicht installiert und werde es glaube ich auch nicht. Aber wars nicht so, dass da nur "leicht" leichter gemacht wurde und nicht "normal"? Was ich mir persönlich wünsche, ist, dass die mal das Problem mit den immer länger werdenden Ladezeiten richten. Kann man zwar umgehen, indem man das Spiel neustartet, aber das nervt dann doch.


----------



## der Türke (30. November 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Hmm, den Patch habe ich noch nicht installiert und werde es glaube ich auch nicht. Aber wars nicht so, dass da nur "leicht" leichter gemacht wurde und nicht "normal"? Was ich mir persönlich wünsche, ist, dass die mal das Problem mit den immer länger werdenden Ladezeiten richten. Kann man zwar umgehen, indem man das Spiel neustartet, aber das nervt dann doch.




Ja und Vorallem die Bugs bei Videos!!

Das Nervt

Und ich muss das Nochmal Durchspiel ich  habe das Rätsel nicht gelösst


----------



## Edguy (30. November 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Aber wars nicht so, dass da nur "leicht" leichter gemacht wurde und nicht "normal"?



- made Easy difficulty easier 
- slightly increased attack, defense, and damage scores for all party members at Normal difficulty 

......so stehts geschrieben.

Togal; das mit den länger-werdenden Ladezeiten ist mir nicht aufgefallen..


----------



## der Türke (30. November 2009)

Edguy schrieb:


> - made Easy difficulty easier
> - slightly increased attack, defense, and damage scores for all party members at Normal difficulty
> 
> ......so stehts geschrieben.
> ...



Wie lange Zockst du denn wenn du zeit hast für Dragon age?


----------



## lvr (30. November 2009)

Hm, ok, scheinbar die Patchnotes nicht genau gelesen. Wie gesagt, der Minipatch hat mich nicht wirklich interessiert .
Und bezüglich der Ladezeiten: Das Problem haben eigentlich recht viele. Je länger man spielt, desto länger werden die Ladezeiten. Natürlich tritt das nicht schon nach Minuten auf, dauert schon mindestens 1-2 Stunden, weiss ja nicht wielange du immer am Stück spielst. Jedenfalls tritt das Problem bei mir, wie auch bei meinem Bruder auf (zwei unterschiedliche und nicht gerade schlechte PCs) und damit sind wir, nach fleißiger Forenrecherche, nicht die einzigen . Wenns bei dir selbst noch nicht nach einer ausgelassenen Runde des Spielens auftritt, kannst du dich wohl als einer der wenigen glücklich schätzen .


----------



## kmf (1. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ja und Vorallem die Bugs bei Videos!!
> 
> Das Nervt
> 
> Und ich muss das Nochmal Durchspiel ich  habe das Rätsel nicht gelösst



Bugs bei den Videoszenen? Welches Rätsel hast nicht gelöst? 

Mal ein anderes Ende. Tjo, auch Helden können sterben ... und die besten sterben jung. 


Spoiler



Da du Bestie - NIMM DIES! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und das Ende vom Lied, wenn einem die Alte abgehauen ist. Morrigan meine ich natürlich.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (1. Dezember 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Bugs bei den Videoszenen? Welches Rätsel hast nicht gelöst?
> 
> Mal ein anderes Ende. Tjo, auch Helden können sterben ... und die besten sterben jung.
> 
> ...



´



Spoiler



Ich habe das rätsel von Yurri nicht gelöst muss ich mal machen..

Da bekommt man ein Dickes Schwert.
Was Passiert eig wenn man gar keinen Sex mit Morrigan hat.
Nein ich meine nicht das ende sondern das erste mal?
es ist doch so das sie Dennoch ein Kind bekommt wenn man es mit ihr ein einziges mal Treibt.


----------



## lvr (1. Dezember 2009)

Rätsel von wem?


----------



## der Türke (1. Dezember 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Rätsel von wem?






Spoiler



Sry ich meinte Yusaris!

hier mal eine Einleitung YouTube - Dragon Age Origins Yusaris The Dragonslayer Unique Sword   


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NElruSYPEqs


Hat eig die Deutsche version ein unterschied zu meiner Import Dragon age?

ist es auch so Uncut oder ist es wie bei Bioshock steht drauf das es Uncut ist und was stellt sich nach 1 Stunde Zocken heraus ? es ist CUt
diese .......!


----------



## lvr (1. Dezember 2009)

Ach das... 
Dragon Age ist auch in der deutschen Fassung komplett uncut.


----------



## Edguy (1. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Wie lange Zockst du denn wenn du zeit hast für Dragon age?



Ich hatte die letzten 2 Wochen frei und spielte pro Tag ca. 6-8 Stunden, meist am Stück. Nun... nein, also an längere Ladezeiten kann ich mich nicht erinnern, zumindest ist es mir nicht aufgefallen.

Jau, das Yusaris Schwert war mir schon eine große Hilfe, Sten führte es ungefähr bis Stufe 16.


----------



## der Türke (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir alle DLC isntalliert und muss sagen die Levels sind viel zu kurz und was zusätzlich Blöd ist das man Blood Dragon Armor schon direckt hat ohne iwas gemacht zuhaben.

Die hätte dafür eine Extra Quest machen sollen so würde es mehr spass machen und dieser Fette Brocken nun ja...... braucht man nicht ist zwar nett und so aber bei 4 Partner die man Maximal aufnehme kann ist es blöd.

Die 2 Quest die man sich zusätlich installieren kann. Die hat mir mehr Spass gemach.



> Jau, das Yusaris Schwert war mir schon eine große Hilfe, Sten führte es ungefähr bis Stufe 16


Yusaris Schwert ist leider nix Besonderes denn ich habe sogar ein Besseres Schwert gefunden als Yusaris schwert.


----------



## kmf (2. Dezember 2009)

Huch, üÜber die Yusaris-Quest bin ich gar nicht gestolpert. 
Auch die Quest mit den Notizen des Magierschülers hab ich nicht fertig bekommen. Finde einfach den letzten Papierfetzen nicht. 

In dem Youtube-Video ist der Magierturm stellenweise richtig schön aufgeräumt. Bei mir herrscht dagegen in jedem Stockwerk das schiere Chaos. 

Heut abend gleich noch mal nachschauen.


----------



## alceleniel (2. Dezember 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Ach das...
> Dragon Age ist auch in der deutschen Fassung komplett uncut.


 
Und multilingual (englische Sprache und Text sind enthalten) ist sie auch noch  (bis auf die Xbox-Version)


----------



## lvr (2. Dezember 2009)

Bin eben auf Alptraum fertig geworden. Den Erzdämon fand ich aber genauso wie auf normal (beim ersten Durchspielen) etwas enttäuschend im Schwierigkeitsgrad .


----------



## der Türke (2. Dezember 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Huch, üÜber die Yusaris-Quest bin ich gar nicht gestolpert.
> Auch die Quest mit den Notizen des Magierschülers hab ich nicht fertig bekommen. Finde einfach den letzten Papierfetzen nicht.
> 
> In dem Youtube-Video ist der Magierturm stellenweise richtig schön aufgeräumt. Bei mir herrscht dagegen in jedem Stockwerk das schiere Chaos.
> ...




Es ist so aufgeräumt weil er diese quest schon beendet hat!
Er ist nach dem er den Turm "Gesäubert" hat wieder dorthin gegangen um das Schwert zu bekommen.



> Bin eben auf Alptraum fertig geworden. Den Erzdämon fand ich aber genauso wie auf normal (beim ersten Durchspielen) etwas enttäuschend im Schwierigkeitsgrad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bist aber ein Harter Brocken was? auf Alptraum fand ich den Archdemon richtig schwer ich musste andauert Heilen nur damit ich diese Barliste benutzen konnte....

Hast du eig die DLC schon?


----------



## lvr (2. Dezember 2009)

Naja, harter Brocken nicht wirklich . Die Truppe, mit der ich unterwegs war, war einfach klasse auf einander abgestimmt, sodass in kurzer Zeit massig Schaden ausgeteilt wurde und der Drache innerhalb von ein paar Minuten in die Knie ging. Im Kampf selbst musste ich eigentlich fast gar nicht heilen, mein Alistair verträgt ganz gut was . 
Jo, DLCs sind auch schon gemacht. Wächterfestung war ganz lustig, die Golemreihe aber meiner Meinung nach viel zu kurz, dafür gabs dann ja noch eine Gefährtenquest zusätzlich.


----------



## Edguy (2. Dezember 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> ............. dafür gabs dann ja noch eine Gefährtenquest zusätzlich.



Wie hast du Shales Gunst gesteigert, damit du an ihre Quest kamst ?  Bei mir blieb sie "Stone cold"


----------



## lvr (2. Dezember 2009)

Shale liebt glitzernde Edelsteine . Es gibt einen Edelstein, den er glaube ich besonders mag. Meine, den bekommt man auch, während man Shale "befreit" . Jedenfalls als ich ihm den als Geschenk gegeben habe, hat er über seine Vergangenheit geredet und man hat die Quest bekommen. Ein paar Händler verkaufen aber auch so Edelsteine, mit denen du sein Vertrauen bekommen kannst. Weiss aber nicht, obs mit denen auch nicht klappt, da ich eben nur den einen Edelstein weitergegeben habe.


----------



## der Türke (3. Dezember 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Shale liebt glitzernde Edelsteine . Es gibt einen Edelstein, den er glaube ich besonders mag. Meine, den bekommt man auch, während man Shale "befreit" . Jedenfalls als ich ihm den als Geschenk gegeben habe, hat er über seine Vergangenheit geredet und man hat die Quest bekommen. Ein paar Händler verkaufen aber auch so Edelsteine, mit denen du sein Vertrauen bekommen kannst. Weiss aber nicht, obs mit denen auch nicht klappt, da ich eben nur den einen Edelstein weitergegeben habe.


 

Das habe ich noch nicht gemach muss ich mal Nachhollen.
Wenn ich Fragen darf kannst du mir mal sagen welche Gruppierung und welche Talente dein Helden hatten?

Gibt es eig ein Happy end mit Morrigan?


----------



## Mente (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi

holt euch den Golem bevor ihr die Zwergen Questreihe mit dem Amboss der Leere macht, dann bekommt ihr danach auch die Quest aber ihr habt nun keine Wahl wenn ihr bekämpfen müsst 

lg


----------



## der Türke (3. Dezember 2009)

Mente schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> holt euch den Golem bevor ihr die Zwergen Questreihe mit dem Amboss der Leere macht, dann bekommt ihr danach auch die Quest aber ihr habt nun keine Wahl wenn ihr bekämpfen müsst
> 
> lg



und wem muss man töten?

Ich habe bis jetzt immer Braka Getötet alleine aus Ethikeschen Gründen.
Jetzt wollte ich mal diesen Klotz Töten!

Man! son scheiss aber auch!! Ich wollte alleine Nur ein einziges Addon runterladen und zwar return To Ostagar!
Aber nein Coming soon! 
Boah ich will das jetzt Zocken nicht iwann....!

Diablo 3 hat mir schon meine Ferien Versaut! in dem sie das Spiel
Ein Jahr zu Spät rausbringt das sind 12 Monate; 52 Wochen, 365 Tage und 6Stunden; 8766Stunden; 525960 Minuten oder auch 31557600 Sekunden Die ich auf Diablo 3 Warten muss!


----------



## lvr (3. Dezember 2009)

Bezüglich dem Ende ... keine Ahnung, ich konnte ihr nicht widerstehen und hab dem Handel zugestimmt, man will sich ja schließlich feiern lassen .
Meine Gruppe bestand aus Sten (Berserker), Alistair (Templar, Plünderer), Morrigan (Formwandler, Geistheiler) und mir als Schurken (Assassine, Barde). Alle Talente aufzählen? Ohje... das würde glaube ich dauern . Vereinfacht gesagt: Sten auf Zweihand, Schurke auf zwei Waffen, Morrigan auf Flächenzauber/Flüche/Heilung und Alistair eben als Tank.


----------



## Mente (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi der Türke

bei dieser Variante solltest du Shane nicht mitnehmen der Haut dich sonst auch mit.
der/eigentlich Sie ist zu dem Pargaon Golem gebunden und bekämpft Braka.Aber
er erfährt bei diesem Kampf viel von sich und dadurch bekommt man seine Quest
sofort auf dem rückweg nach Ostargar.

lg


----------



## der Türke (6. Dezember 2009)

Was ich aber Seltsam finde das dass Spiel schon mit einem schon Erwachsenen Charakter Anfängt und der kein Plan von seinem Heimat hat bzw. Heimat Stadt.
Er/Sie weiss noch nicht mal wer in der Kirche Betet? (Unlogisch).



Spoiler



aber jetzt meine richtige Frage 
kann man die Templer mit den Magiern zusammen in den Endkampf holen? oder geht das nur wenn man den Templern Hilft in den man Wynne Tötet oder alle Magier verwandelt sind und die Templer vor lauter Langweile (den da alle Magier Tot sind haben die nix mehr zu tun) in den Endkampf kommen?



na Fällt euch was auf?


----------



## Edguy (6. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> na Fällt euch was auf?



Dieser "Darstellungs"-Bug wurde doch mit dem Patch behoben, dachte ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben....


----------



## der Türke (6. Dezember 2009)

Edguy schrieb:


> Dieser "Darstellungs"-Bug wurde doch mit dem Patch behoben, dachte ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben....




mit welchem Patch? 1.01b?

wenn du diesen Patch meinst dann ist wohl was schief gelaufen


----------



## Edguy (6. Dezember 2009)

Habe danach gegoogelt, aber fand nichts zu dem Thema..... dabei hätte ich jetzt schwören können......


----------



## der Türke (9. Dezember 2009)

Patch 1.02 ist erschienen alles unter Dragon Age   

Die Englische Sprachausgabe finde ich besser als die Deutsche.
Da gefehlt mir die Stimme von Loghain besser und alle Frauen klingen auf Englisch viel emotion geladener.


----------



## Devil Dante (16. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir jemand kurz sagen wie Speicherplatz das Game installiert auf der Festplatte braucht?


----------



## der Türke (16. Dezember 2009)

Devil Dante schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand kurz sagen wie Speicherplatz das Game installiert auf der Festplatte braucht?




Ist dein Frage _*wieviel*_ es an speicher platz braucht´?

Dann wären es 15,6Gb aber 20gb ist ratsamer da es noch DLC und weiteres gibt.


----------



## JimBeam (16. Dezember 2009)

Die Multiversion also die deutsche ist bei mir ~18GB groß.


----------



## der Türke (16. Dezember 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Die Multiversion also die deutsche ist bei mir ~18GB groß.



Laber die Deutsche version ist grösser als meine Englische version? 

Also 20GB Frei lassen


----------



## lvr (16. Dezember 2009)

Sollte man meinen wenn zusätzliche Sprachfiles und sowas installiert werden müssen .


----------



## JimBeam (16. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Laber die Deutsche version ist grösser als meine Englische version?
> 
> Also 20GB Frei lassen



hast du die englisch only? Die hat doch nur eine DVD oder? 
Ich hab die Multi Version mit 2 DVDs.


----------



## burns (17. Dezember 2009)

Doofe Frage zwischendurch: Kann man das HUD irgendwie temp. abstellen, für schönere Screenshots?


----------



## der Türke (17. Dezember 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> hast du die englisch only? Die hat doch nur eine DVD oder?
> Ich hab die Multi Version mit 2 DVDs.


 
Only one way not German .....!

I Love this game after Grandia 2 !


----------



## Edguy (17. Dezember 2009)

burns schrieb:


> Doofe Frage zwischendurch: Kann man das HUD irgendwie temp. abstellen, für schönere Screenshots?



siehe Handbuch Seite 8, Punkt "Allgemeine Steuerung", Zeile 4


----------



## der Türke (17. Dezember 2009)

weiss jemand was der utnerschied zwischen den Patch 2.0 und 2.0a ist?


----------



## burns (17. Dezember 2009)

Edguy schrieb:


> siehe Handbuch Seite 8, Punkt "Allgemeine Steuerung", Zeile 4



.... ich suche, und suche ... und dann steht das im Handbuch. War klar 

thx!


----------



## Edguy (17. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> weiss jemand was der utnerschied zwischen den Patch 2.0 und 2.0a ist?


Du meinst 1.02a und 1.02b.

Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass patch 1.02b, nur zum "stand-alone" patch wurde. 1.02a soll demnach 1.01 vorausgesetzt haben.


----------



## alceleniel (18. Dezember 2009)

1.02a wird vermutlich einen Hotfix enthalten, da mit 1.02 ein Bug eingeschleust wurde.


----------



## der Türke (18. Dezember 2009)

Das beste ist also patch 1.02 a oder B ein weglassen und warten bis der neue also 1.03 oder 1.1 erscheint


----------



## com.variable (19. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir nun auch Dragon Age gekauft und bin mal gespannt 
Ist gerade noch am installieren... Gleich gehts los


----------



## Edguy (19. Dezember 2009)

Du Glückliche/r !

Würde es auch gerne nochmal zum aller ersten mal spielen.


----------



## der Türke (19. Dezember 2009)

Ha ich habs geschafft!!!

Ich habe es wirklich geschafft nach dem ich es 5 mal Durchgezogt habe.!!!

Ich habe es geschafft!!!!! 



Spoiler



Alistair mit Anora zu verloben bzw zu Mann und Frau zu machen..... !!!! YEAH das spiel wird niemals langweilig es gibt immer iwo etwas neues zu entdecken....


----------



## Edguy (19. Dezember 2009)

Da muss sie aber "gut draufgewesen" sein


----------



## com.variable (19. Dezember 2009)

Edguy schrieb:


> Du Glückliche/r !
> 
> Würde es auch gerne nochmal zum aller ersten mal spielen.



Wenn dann Glücklicher ^^

@T:

Das Spiel ist einfach nur geil


----------



## der Türke (19. Dezember 2009)

Das ist bischen Blöd ....


Spoiler



Die Kommandatin von Loghain hab ich bei Palast von ANora den Kopf abgeschlagen aber ihre gesamte arme Konnte ich nicht in die Knie Zwingen (Knast Mission).
Dannach muss man wieder gegen sie kämpfen am Palast..... das ist ********!


----------



## der Türke (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe grade Dragon Age Origins (Ja schon wieder Durch).
Und am ende als ich Morrigans Ritual drau eingeganngen bin.



Spoiler



Ich War So Geschockt als ich (Mensch) mein Bruder gefunden habe Fergus!
Ich so nein das kann nicht sein und habe meinen Augen nicht getraut was ich da sah!! FERGUS!! Seine Frau und Sein Kind wurden Grausam abgeschlachtet für Howe gab es nur ein Wort RACHE! und ich habe ihn das einzige genommen was ihn an diese Welt bindet!! Sein Leben.


----------



## Taitan (19. Dezember 2009)

Das einzige, was mich an dem Game stört is die extreme Menge an Rüstungen für Nahkämpfer. Meine Magierin bekommt irgendwie kaum neue Ausrüstungsteile


----------



## lvr (19. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Das ist bischen Blöd ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Du kannst sie auch aus dem Raum rauslocken und sie erst einmal so bekämpfen bzw zur Strecke bringen, die ganzen Bogenschützen werden da nicht folgen. Danach sind die auch um einiges leichter umzuhauen. Schlafzauber / Alptraum und Vereisen ist da recht nützlich.


----------



## martinger (19. Dezember 2009)

Taitan schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich an dem Game stört is die extreme Menge an Rüstungen für Nahkämpfer. Meine Magierin bekommt irgendwie kaum neue Ausrüstungsteile



Jo hatte das problem beim ersten durchzocken auch. da war ich magierin und..naja...egal. man macht halt ne menge DMG und das is okay


----------



## der Türke (19. Dezember 2009)

Taitan schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich an dem Game stört is die extreme Menge an Rüstungen für Nahkämpfer. Meine Magierin bekommt irgendwie kaum neue Ausrüstungsteile



Es gibt 21 verschiedene Rüstungen für deine Magier und jede deine Einheiten sollten ein Schwert zu Verfügung stehen wenn Mana knapp wird auf Nightmare dringens empholen


----------



## Fifadoc (19. Dezember 2009)

also als mage hatte ich auch keine probleme. war halt komplett auf heal, da ich nen heiler spielen wollte. Aber es stimmt schon, dass Bioware mal wieder sehr geizig mit Rüstungsteilen ist. Gibt da etwas wenig auswahl.



Spoiler



Ich hatte übrigens keine Probleme Alister und Anora zu verkuppeln. Man sollte halt verhindern, dass Alister die Exekution durchführt, sonst steht das irgendwie zwischen den beiden


----------



## der Türke (20. Dezember 2009)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> also als mage hatte ich auch keine probleme. war halt komplett auf heal, da ich nen heiler spielen wollte. Aber es stimmt schon, dass Bioware mal wieder sehr geizig mit Rüstungsteilen ist. Gibt da etwas wenig auswahl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sagst du so einfach es hat mich 12 versuche gekostet..... obwohl ich sie schon im Palast von Eamon verlobt habe.....


Spoiler



Ich habe es mal so gemacht wie du es geschildert hast und muss sagen das deine Version Falsch ist den, man Kann Loghain nicht am leben lassen und Heiraten.



Spoiler



den Alistair stellt sich Stets Quer und Droht damit das er für immer geht!.



Spoiler



das ist mehr als ärgerlich den die Rüstung von Loghain sein Schild sein Schwert ist unterste Schublade.


Spoiler



einmal ist es mit passiert das ich versehentlich Alistar Exekution angeordnet habe.


Spoiler



Das war so schlimm ich hatte dannach gewissen Bisse echt das Spiel hat es in sich. mal ein Kleines Zitat aus Alistar.
"Was ist los mit dir? ich dachte wir sind freunde (weinerliche stimme) Dieser Man hat uns hinter unseren Rücken betrogen belogen hat denn König verraten hat all unsere Männer verraten mehr noch das er hat Ducan verraten! (WUT).
Wenn du ihn am leben Lässt dann lässt du den am Leben der all Unsere Ehre mit den Füßen tretet.
Es gab kein Spiel was mich so beeinflusst hat auch (nicht Phyysich) meine Inmatrielen Charakteren haben es faust dick hinter der Ohren 
Ein so Grosses Dankeschön an *BIOWARE* ich werde mir auch die Kollektion Edition auf Deutsch holen.

Mein Liebling Spiel TOP 1 der Rollen Spiele 2 Platz The Witcher und 3 Geht an GRANDIA 2.
















_*Gibt es schon Mods oder High Textur Patch für Dragon AGE??????? BITTE Verlinken Vielen Dank!*_


----------



## grixx (27. Dezember 2009)

Kann man eigentlich sein gespeichertes Spiel sichern ?
Will morgen den PC mal platt machen und will nicht von vorne beginnen...


----------



## Doney (27. Dezember 2009)

hey mal ne frage

is geschicklichkeit für nahkämpfer-krieger auch wichtig? is nich klar ersichtlich... denn mein nahkämpfer + tank STEN hat so 40 stärke  und 17 geschicklichkeit

bei stärke steht ja desto mehr desto geanauer trifft er... so... leider trifft er nich sehr oft (verfehlt) 

die frage also: liegt das an der geringen geschicklichkeit?


----------



## Edguy (27. Dezember 2009)

grixx schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich sein gespeichertes Spiel sichern ?
> Will morgen den PC mal platt machen und will nicht von vorne beginnen...



im Ordner Dokumente\Bioware zu finden......


----------



## Edguy (27. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> hey mal ne frage
> 
> is geschicklichkeit für nahkämpfer-krieger auch wichtig? is nich klar ersichtlich... denn mein nahkämpfer + tank STEN hat so 40 stärke  und 17 geschicklichkeit
> 
> ...



Die Geschicklichkeit beeinflusst gemeinsam mit Stärke den Angriffswert. Außerdem erhöht er die Wahrscheinlichkeit Angriffen auszuweichen.


----------



## lvr (27. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> hey mal ne frage
> 
> is geschicklichkeit für nahkämpfer-krieger auch wichtig? is nich klar ersichtlich... denn mein nahkämpfer + tank STEN hat so 40 stärke  und 17 geschicklichkeit



So wie ich das verstanden habe, bringt beides für Nahkämpfer eine höhere Chance zu treffen. Meiner Meinung nach muss man aber nicht beides skillen, es kommt auf die Auslegung des Charakters drauf an. Bei zwei Waffen klar Geschick, bei einer Zweihandwaffe Stärke.
Gegen Ende hatte Sten bei mir glaube ich 84 Stärke und 19 Geschick und hat so ziemlich alles getroffen, konnte mich also nicht beklagen wegen der zu geringen Geschicklichkeit .

Edit: zu lahm .


----------



## grixx (27. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Info  So muss ich zum Glück nich bei 0 beginnen ^^


----------



## Doney (27. Dezember 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe, bringt beides für Nahkämpfer eine höhere Chance zu treffen. Meiner Meinung nach muss man aber nicht beides skillen, es kommt auf die Auslegung des Charakters drauf an. Bei zwei Waffen klar Geschick, bei einer Zweihandwaffe Stärke.
> Gegen Ende hatte Sten bei mir glaube ich 84 Stärke und 19 Geschick und hat so ziemlich alles getroffen, konnte mich also nicht beklagen wegen der zu geringen Geschicklichkeit .
> 
> Edit: zu lahm .



jo okay na da... 

mit wem habt ihr eig. immer gespielt

mein Hauptteam:

Ich (Sareth, Elf, Magier, Lieblingszauber: Zermalmendes Gefängnis, Kältekegel, Steinerne Faust)
Sten (Tank, Zweihänder)
Ripper (Mein Marbari ^^, der macht alles platt)
Leliana (Bogenschützin, Schlossknackerin und Fallenentschärferin) 

und noch ne frage:

wo krieg ich die blutmagiespezialisierung her???


----------



## der Türke (27. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> jo okay na da...
> 
> mit wem habt ihr eig. immer gespielt
> 
> ...




Von jowan ......!

Der Blut Magier der im Red Cliff gefangen ist und von Magier Turm abgehauen ist!


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Von jowan ......!
> 
> Der Blut Magier der im Red Cliff gefangen ist und von Magier Turm abgehauen ist!



also ich konnte es von dem Dämon lernen, der Conan besitzt. Also im Nichts.


----------



## der Türke (27. Dezember 2009)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> also ich konnte es von dem Dämon lernen, der Conan besitzt. Also im Nichts.




wie hast du das den gemacht?


----------



## lvr (27. Dezember 2009)

Dafür muss man selbst Magier sein (und auch selbst ins Nichts gehen, also nicht Morrigan oder so schicken). Dann gibt es durch die Überredungskunst die Option, dass es dir beigebracht wird. So war es jedenfalls ... glaube ich .


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Dezember 2009)

jup, als mage geht man selbst ins nichts und man kann einen deal mit dem dämon abschließen.


----------



## der Türke (28. Dezember 2009)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> jup, als mage geht man selbst ins nichts und man kann einen deal mit dem dämon abschließen.



Muss man den Vorschlag von Alistar (zum Turm der Magier dort das Problem lösen)  , Morrigan (Jowans vorschlag eingehen) oder Sten  (Das KindTöten?) eingehen?


----------



## lvr (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du das Kind tötest, kommst du auch nicht mehr ins Nichts. Wozu auch? Der Dämon ist dann ja schon futsch . Ansonsten gehts glaube ich sowohl mit der Unterstützung der Magier, also auch durch Jowans Ritual. Der Hauptcharakter muss eben ein Magier sein.


----------



## der Türke (28. Dezember 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Wenn du das Kind tötest, kommst du auch nicht mehr ins Nichts. Wozu auch? Der Dämon ist dann ja schon futsch . Ansonsten gehts glaube ich sowohl mit der Unterstützung der Magier, also auch durch Jowans Ritual. Der Hauptcharakter muss eben ein Magier sein.




Ah danke ......!

Ich habe das Spiel schon 7 mal Durch nur die Zwerge will ich net zocken obwohl der Anfang der Spannendste von allen ist....!

giibt es schon ein Higt Textur patch? 

ich habe nur ein gefunden wo meine Charaktere keine Unterwäsche mehr tragen 

und muss sagen Morrigan sieht in  Schwarzer Unterwäsche besser aus als Splitter nackt ...


----------



## lvr (28. Dezember 2009)

Habe selbst nichts dergleichen installiert, aber vielleicht hast du damit deinen Spaß: HDR Textures at Dragon Age Nexus - Dragon Age mods and community


----------



## der Türke (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich warte ungeduldig auf die nächste DLC Return to Ostagar...!


----------



## Rizzard (28. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ich warte ungeduldig auf die nächste DLC Return to Ostagar...!



Wann soll der DLC denn erscheinen?


----------



## Fifadoc (28. Dezember 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Wenn du das Kind tötest, kommst du auch nicht mehr ins Nichts. Wozu auch? Der Dämon ist dann ja schon futsch . Ansonsten gehts glaube ich sowohl mit der Unterstützung der Magier, also auch durch Jowans Ritual. Der Hauptcharakter muss eben ein Magier sein.



hup, geht bei beiden. Is egal wie du ins Nichts kommst, hauptsache du gehst selbst.


----------



## der Türke (28. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wann soll der DLC denn erscheinen?




Diese Ferien Session


----------



## Doney (28. Dezember 2009)

nochma zu den blutmagiern...

der dämon vom kind is schon futsch und jowan is auch schon wieder weg... gibts denn nich nochn weg? 

ich will nich arkaner krieger werden... formwandler habsch schon und heilerkacke is auch blöd... ich will blut^^


----------



## lvr (28. Dezember 2009)

Nein, das ist der einzige Weg.
Zum DLC: Ich mein gelesen zu haben, dass es eher Januar werden soll, weil noch extra Achievements eingebaut werden sollen. Weiss aber nicht mehr wo ich das mal gelesen habe, von daher kann ich auch nichts über die Richtigkeit sagen.


----------



## der Türke (28. Dezember 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Nein, das ist der einzige Weg.
> Zum DLC: Ich mein gelesen zu haben, dass es eher Januar werden soll, weil noch extra Achievements eingebaut werden sollen. Weiss aber nicht mehr wo ich das mal gelesen habe, von daher kann ich auch nichts über die Richtigkeit sagen.



  Ich habe meine Infos von hier  Dragon Age Origins - Addon


> nochma zu den blutmagiern...  der dämon vom kind is schon futsch und jowan is auch schon wieder weg... gibts denn nich nochn weg?  ich will nich arkaner krieger werden... formwandler habsch schon und heilerkacke is auch blöd... ich will blut^^


  Wieso den? ich fand Arcane besser als Blut Magie....!   Als Arcane konnte Wynne z.B. eine die Drachen Rüstung anziehen....        Was mich aber bei Dragon Age sehr Ärgert ist das man den Bart von Duncan nicht auch haben kann .....! Das ist doch ausozial da läuft Duncan mit dem Coolsten Bart Rum und stirbt auch noch damit ....!  Er hat das Geheimnis des Bartes mit in dem Tot genommen .....!


----------



## Doney (28. Dezember 2009)

ja ich auch so nen bart gewollt^^


----------



## kmf (29. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> nochma zu den blutmagiern...
> 
> der dämon vom kind is schon futsch und jowan is auch schon wieder weg... gibts denn nich nochn weg?
> 
> ich will nich arkaner krieger werden... formwandler habsch schon und heilerkacke is auch blöd... ich will blut^^


In der Wächterburg (DLC) gibt es einen alten Blutmagier. Wenn du den weiterforschen lässt, gibt er seine bisherigen Kenntnisse raus. Evtl. hast du da noch eine Chance auf Blutmagier.

Aktuell spiele ich selbst einen Blutmagier, auch die gute alte Wynne ist einer.  Zwar nicht ausgeskillt wie mein Char, aber immerhin.
Morrigan ist arkaner Krieger und die hübsche Leliana ist nebenbei eine Assasine. Meine bisher schlagkräftigste Truppe.


----------



## der Türke (29. Dezember 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> In der Wächterburg (DLC) gibt es einen alten Blutmagier. Wenn du den weiterforschen lässt, gibt er seine bisherigen Kenntnisse raus. Evtl. hast du da noch eine Chance auf Blutmagier.
> 
> Aktuell spiele ich selbst einen Blutmagier, auch die gute alte Wynne ist einer.  Zwar nicht ausgeskillt wie mein Char, aber immerhin.
> Morrigan ist arkaner Krieger und die hübsche Leliana ist nebenbei eine Assasine. Meine bisher schlagkräftigste Truppe.



  Du meinst sicher Warden´s Keeper nein da kriegst du 2 weiter Fähigkeiten freigeschaltet aber du wirst kein Blutmagier ..!  @KMF  Eine Frauen Company ha?


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

So, ich will das Spiel nun auch ein zweites mal anfangen. Ich überlege nur noch, ob ich einen Magier oder einen Schurken wählen soll. Gibt es bei einer Klasse von anfang an bestimmte Nachteile, oder ist beides gut spielbar?
Ich überlege nur, ob mir am Anfang als Magier evtl. einfach die Krieger und deren Muskelkraft fehlen werden.


----------



## der Türke (29. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> So, ich will das Spiel nun auch ein zweites mal anfangen. Ich überlege nur noch, ob ich einen Magier oder einen Schurken wählen soll. Gibt es bei einer Klasse von anfang an bestimmte Nachteile, oder ist beides gut spielbar?
> Ich überlege nur, ob mir am Anfang als Magier evtl. einfach die Krieger und deren Muskelkraft fehlen werden.




Es gibt einen Grossen nachteil zwischen Krieger und Schurke denn Schurken können zu anfang des Spieles die Fähigkeit Schlösser Öffnen Erlernen was ein Strategischer Vorteil ist.

Als Magier ist man nicht besonderes im Nahkampf aber als Distanz kämpfer eine Wucht.

Nur der Schurke ist mein Lieblingscharakter und erzählt eine viel schönere Geschichte als der Magier. (Man kann auch als Mensch Iona ins Bett bekommen  so mal als Tipp)

Übringens keine Angst das du später keine Magier im Team hast auch wenn du dich gegen Morrigan entscheidest hat man immer noch Wynne auf die man zurück greifen kann,

Es Emphielt sich aber das Talent "Arcane" zu erlernen so kannst du als Magier Grosse Schwerter und Rüstungen zu tragen aber dafür brauchst du das Level 7 oder 14...

So wünsche dir viel Spass mit DRAGON AGE

Mal so ein Tipp am rande es empfhielt sich übrigens nicht als erstes nach Red Cliff zu gehen wie Alistar in Lothering es von dir verlangt sondern zum Turm der Magier.
(Und vergiss Yusaris Schwert nicht )


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Übringens keine Angst das du später keine Magier im Team hast auch wenn du dich gegen Morrigan entscheidest hat man immer noch Wynne auf die man zurück greifen kann,
> 
> Es Emphielt sich aber das Talent "Arcane" zu erlernen so kannst du als Magier Grosse Schwerter und Rüstungen zu tragen aber dafür brauchst du das Level 7 oder 14...



Nun dann muss ich dieses mal aupassen, das ich wynne auch behalte. Beim ersten Durchlauf ist die mir nämlich gleich flöten gegangen.

Arkaner Krieger erlernt man durch ein Buch oder nicht?


----------



## lvr (29. Dezember 2009)

Die Spezialisierung zum arkanen Krieger würde ich eher nicht empfehlen. Man kann zwar schwere Rüstungen und sowas tragen, aber ganz ehrlich: Was bringt es einem? Die meisten schweren Rüstungen sind sowas von unnütz für einen klassischen Magier, dass es eher Nachteile bringt, da keine wirklich guten Stats auf den Gegenständen sind. Wenn man mal was anderes ausprobieren will und auf nen Nahkampfmagier zu gehen, ok... aber der wird auch nicht sonderlich stark sein und da ist ein Schurke oder Krieger besser am Platz.
Und zum strategischen Vorteil des Schurken: In den meisten Truhen im Spiel, die man knacken muss, sind nicht sonderlich hochwertige Gegenstände, die einem einen besonderen Vorteil bringen. Als ichs das erste Mal durchgespielt habe, hatte ich von Anfang bis Ende keinen Schurken in meiner Gruppe und bin auch so ganz gut vorangekommen. Beim zweiten Durchgang hab ich dann einen Schurken gewählt, hat auch ganz gut Spaß gemacht. Einen Magier habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht genommen. Zwar ist er wohl der vielseitigste Charakter, aber irgendwie fehlt mir da was bei ihm. Ich muss halt immer vorne im Getummel sein .
Grundsätzlich hat man aber mit keinem Charakter wirkliche Probleme, du kannst also je nachdem was dir am besten gefällt auswählen.
Viel Spaß 

Edit: Arkaner Krieger -> Ruinen im Brecilianwald, mit einem magischen Kristall / Kugel reden, in dem ein Geist ist und ihm anschließend helfen. Danach bekommst du die Spezialisierung


----------



## der Türke (29. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun dann muss ich dieses mal aupassen, das ich wynne auch behalte. Beim ersten Durchlauf ist die mir nämlich gleich flöten gegangen.
> 
> Arkaner Krieger erlernt man durch ein Buch oder nicht?



Ja aber man kann es auch in Dalish erlernen von einer Truhe oder was das auch war.
Die dann deine Gedanken am lesen war......


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Einen Magier habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht genommen. Zwar ist er wohl der vielseitigste Charakter, aber irgendwie fehlt mir da was bei ihm. Ich muss halt immer vorne im Getummel sein .



Ja so gehts mir auch. Somit tendiere ich momentan doch zum Schurken.

Beim Schurken müsste ja nur Geschicklichkeit aufgepeppelt werden, dann wird das schon klappen.


----------



## der Türke (29. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ja so gehts mir auch. Somit tendiere ich momentan doch zum Schurken.
> 
> Beim Schurken müsste ja nur Geschicklichkeit aufgepeppelt werden, dann wird das schon klappen.



Des wegen Empfhele ich dir ja auch zum Turm der Magier als erstes Ziel zu nehmen.
Denn doch im Nichts kann man sein Charackter Ziemlich aufpeppeln in dem Man in jedem Raum in jedem Mausloch und jedem Geistwohnung reinschaut


----------



## lvr (29. Dezember 2009)

Scheinbar kommt der DLC am 5. Januar. 
Dragon Age: Origins: Mini-Add On "Return to Ostagar" kommt Anfang Januar


----------



## Doney (30. Dezember 2009)

ich persönlich kann mir gar nich vorstellen einen magier mit zu nehmen den ich nich dann selber steuer, schon allein wegen diesen ganzen zaubern die auch verbündete metzeln (kältekegel schock etc.) morrigan hat bei mir nämölich nur mist gebaut, meine leute eingefroren un son mist

also hab ich gleich den magier als hauptcharakter gewählt...

wenn ich nochmal als nichtmagier durchspiele dann wahrsheinlich ganz ohne magier...

ma ne frage... wo krieg ich unbegrenzt elfenwurzeln her?^^

lyrium, dest. und konz. habsch genug... aber nie elfenwurzel...


----------



## Rizzard (30. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> morrigan hat bei mir nämölich nur mist gebaut, meine leute eingefroren un son mist



Du must einfach nur Morrigan kurzzeitig persönlich steuern, sie richtig positionieren und dann hast du auch keine Probleme ausversehen Verbündete zu treffen.
Obwohl Morrigan nicht der Haupchar. war, habe ich sie am meisten gesteuert.
Ohne sie wäre der Kampf für mich fast unmöglich geworden.


----------



## lvr (30. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst für jeden Charakter ja auch bestimmte Taktiken einstellen. Dann verringert sich jedenfalls die Chance, dass soetwas passiert. Wobei ich keinerlei Probleme mit sowas hatte.
Elfenwurzeln gibts im Brecialwald bei den Dalish-Elfen... von diesem Schmied oder was das war.


----------



## der Türke (30. Dezember 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Du kannst für jeden Charakter ja auch bestimmte Taktiken einstellen. Dann verringert sich jedenfalls die Chance, dass soetwas passiert. Wobei ich keinerlei Probleme mit sowas hatte.
> Elfenwurzeln gibts im Brecialwald bei den Dalish-Elfen... von diesem Schmied oder was das war.



Exackt wenn du ihr keine Strategie befehle bzw. Takticken gibst bist du selber schuld!

Denn Morrigan als Magier hat mich sehr unterstützt und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen einen Kampf zu führen ohne dabei einen Magier dabei zu haben.(Egal Wynne oder Morrigan ich habe heute erst angefangen mit der Magier und die gefiel mir nicht)

Wo du unendlich Elfoot bekommst ? aus dem Dalish Camp mit den Elfoot kannst du mir Flaschen heilträge herstellen. 

unendlich "Mana Tränke" kannst du dir mischen die Zutaten dafür sind unbegrenzt im Magier Turm Händler enthalten. .


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich lief teilweise sogar mit 3 Mages rum oO
Meine Standartgruppe war beim ersten Durchgang: Tank, Bogenschütze, DD Mage, Heiler

Ich hab Morrigan als DD gehabt und hab ihr halt taktisch nur direkte Zauber wie Blitz, Versteinern, etc zugeteilt. Für Massenzauber hab ich sie dann kurz gesteuert und hab die Zauber entsprechend platziert.

Momentan zock ich nen Krieger und weiss noch gar nicht, wie man ohne die massive Massenkontrolle von 2 Mages überhaupt klar kommen soll


----------



## Rizzard (30. Dezember 2009)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Momentan zock ich nen Krieger und weiss noch gar nicht, wie man ohne die massive Massenkontrolle von 2 Mages überhaupt klar kommen soll



Naja es langt auch ein Magier. Mit garkeinem wüsste ich mir allerdings auch nicht mehr zu helfen.

Ich habe nun mit einem Schurken von vorne angefangen. Diesen werde ich natürlich von anfang an auf Geschicklichkeit trimmen.
Braucht ein Schurke eigentlich auch einen hohen Stärke-Wert, damit seine Treffer überhaupt spürbaren Schaden hinterlassen?
Oder langt Geschicklichkeit und Willenskraft?


----------



## lvr (31. Dezember 2009)

An und für sich reicht soviel Stärke wie du für deine Ausrüstung benötigst. Und ich würde Geschicklichkeit und Klugheit empfehlen, war aber bestimmt nurn Vertipper von dir .


----------



## Doney (31. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Exackt wenn du ihr keine Strategie befehle bzw. Takticken gibst bist du selber schuld!
> 
> Denn Morrigan als Magier hat mich sehr unterstützt und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen einen Kampf zu führen ohne dabei einen Magier dabei zu haben.(Egal Wynne oder Morrigan ich habe heute erst angefangen mit der Magier und die gefiel mir nicht)
> 
> ...




tja... taktiken hat ich schon... ich bezweifle aber dass man sie so perfekt einstelln kann dass kein friendly fire entsteht ohne sie selbst steuern zu müssen 

und das mit der elfenwurzel: konnt ich mir schon denken aber ich dachte er hätte keine im angebot... vllt. hab ichs nur übersehn


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2009)

Wird das Spiel eigentlich immer jeweils der Stufe angepasst, auf dieser sich der Charakter gerade befindet?
Ich fande beim ersten Durchlauf Orzammar recht schwierig. Wenn ich nun beim zweiten Durchlauf als erstes dort hin gehen würde, wäre es somit als noch recht schwacher Char. unschaffbar oder natürlich dem ensprechend angepasst?


----------



## lvr (31. Dezember 2009)

Kommt drauf an was du mit Orzammar meinst. Die Nebenquests in der Stadt dürften ohne Probleme gehen, die tiefen Wege dürften aber recht schwer werden, da es, soweit ich das gesehen habe, keine Anpassung gibt.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2009)

Nun dann werde ich wohl erst mal wieder mit dem Turm der Magie und Redcliff anfangen. Aber dieses mal werd ich aufpassen das mir Wynne nicht wieder durch die Lappen geht.


----------



## lvr (31. Dezember 2009)

Ach, Wynne wird überschätzt. Morrigan ist doch eh die Beste .


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Ach, Wynne wird überschätzt. Morrigan ist doch eh die Beste .



Wem sagst du das. Sie wird von mir nicht umsonst am meisten genutzt. Man kann aus ihr wirklich eine mächtige Magierin machen. Gerade der Kältekegel ist ohnehin fast unverzichtbar und verschafft in der Schlacht einen großen Vorteil.


----------



## Doney (1. Januar 2010)

das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt... z.b. hab ich die alte von morrigan die dann zum drachen wird nich tot gekriegt... aber zehn stufen höher hab ich sie in grund und boden gestampft... also frag ich mich auch ob das spiel die KI-stärke an die eigene stufe anpasst oder ob ein quest unabhängig vom fortschritt immer gleich schwer is... ?????

EDIT: sind eig. schon iwelche herunterladbaren inhalte raus?


----------



## The_Rock (1. Januar 2010)

Doney schrieb:


> und das mit der elfenwurzel: konnt ich mir schon denken aber ich dachte er hätte keine im angebot... vllt. hab ichs nur übersehn



Jo, hasts übersehn 

Der hat immer 99 Stück (also unendlich) zu seeehr niedrigen Preisen. Dadurch kommt man schnell an Manatränke, und kann sie sogar gewinnbringend verkaufen (warens Manatränke? bin mir nicht mehr sicher). Sprich: Man kann so an unendlich viel Geld kommen!

Und ebensogut kann man damit auch das maximale Level (25) erreichen! Denn die Elfen im Lager nehmen u.a. Elfenwurzeln zur Truppenverstärkung an. Damit hab ich meine Level 21 Truppe (kurz vor Ende des Spiels) schnell auf Level 24 gebracht. Den letzten Level hab ich dann "normal" durch Monsterkloppen gekriegt. Weiter gings dann nicht mehr


----------



## Doney (1. Januar 2010)

wie jetz... man kann die truppenstufe iwo nachlesen?... ich meine ich geb ja immer edelsteine, kräuter, runen , und gold aber ich weiß nie was und wie viel es der truppe bringt???


----------



## The_Rock (1. Januar 2010)

Die kann man nicht nachlesen. Ich hab mich auch etwas unklar ausgedrückt 

Mit "Truppenlevel" mein ich natürlich das Level meiner Gruppe (und von mir selbst).
Die Lagerkisten bringen (neben der Truppenverstärkung) ja auch Erfahrungspunkte. Für einzelne Wurzeln/Edelsteine/Gold-Spenden gibts zwar recht wenig Erfahrung, aber schmeiss mal mehrere Hundert Elfenwurzeln rein... 

*LevelUp*
*LevelUp*
*LevelUp* 



P.S.: Die Gegner leveln nur bis Level 20 mit. Außer einigen Bossen hab ich kein >Level 20 Monster gesehn. Lohnt sich also schon seinen Character höher als Level 20 zu bringen


----------



## Doney (2. Januar 2010)

okay... ^^ das is mal ne gute nachricht....

nur blöd dasses nur bis level 25 geht... ich bin nämlich bei 33% fortschritt im spielverlauf und bereits level 18


----------



## der Türke (2. Januar 2010)

Man kann das spiel auch mit niedrigen Level durchspielen das mach sogar mehr bock weil es einfach anspruchsvoller ist.
Ich habe bei ersten mal das Spiel mit Level 17 Schwierigkeitsstufe "Normal" (Version 1.0) beendet.


----------



## Doney (2. Januar 2010)

tja das geht wohl bei mir nicht mehr (level 18 bei 33% spielfortschritt)


----------



## lvr (2. Januar 2010)

Hmm, ich hab beim ersten Mal durchspielen auch eigentlich nichts abgegeben, um in der Stufe aufzusteigen, aber eben alle Quests gemacht, die ich finden konnte. Dadurch war ich dann am Ende Stufe 21 (normal). Beim zweiten Mal mit noch mehr Quests war ich 23 und dann hab ich mich doch mal mit ein paar Wurzeln, Steinen und Gold auf 24 gebracht und bin dann durch die Kämpfe in Denerim noch auf Level 25 gekommen  (Alptraum).


----------



## Doney (2. Januar 2010)

sagt mal wars eig. bei euch auch so, dass sten nur eine spezialisierung erlernen konnte???


----------



## lvr (2. Januar 2010)

Ist bei mir genauso.


----------



## der Türke (2. Januar 2010)

lvr schrieb:


> Ist bei mir genauso.




war bei mir nicht so ich konnte ihm noch "Reaven" bei bringen was ihn noch stärker gemacht hat...


Ich habe hier was interessantes gefunden...
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/4397/1994468/Dragon_Age_Origins.html


----------



## Doney (2. Januar 2010)

check ich nich... knüpft an die alte story an, hat aber konsequenzen darauf???


----------



## Rizzard (2. Januar 2010)

Doney schrieb:


> check ich nich... knüpft an die alte story an, hat aber konsequenzen darauf???



Da bin ich gerde auch noch etwas verwirrt. Also obs jetzt hinten anknüpft oder mitten drin statt findet ist mir auch noch nicht ganz ersichtlich.


----------



## der Türke (2. Januar 2010)

Doney schrieb:


> sagt mal wars eig. bei euch auch so, dass sten nur eine spezialisierung erlernen konnte???



Die Spezialisierung "Reaven" schaltest bei der Asche von Andrastet frei.
In dem du "Wie heisst der nochmal"? jedenfalls der Typ der die Asche zerstören will aber nicht reinkommt. [ Der auch das Hohn hat um denn "Berg Drachen" zu rufen.]

Lüg ihn an und sag ihm das du es tust (was du dann tun kannst das hat aber Radikale Konsequenten).


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Januar 2010)

kommt drauf an, wen du dabei hast ^^
Morrigan, Sten und Shale ist das völlig egal, ob du die bösen sachen machst 

und auch nicht alle sind nachher böse mit dir... nur eins passiert halt:



Spoiler



Whynne verläst die Gruppe


----------



## lvr (3. Januar 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Die Spezialisierung "Reaven" schaltest bei der Asche von Andrastet frei.
> In dem du "Wie heisst der nochmal"? jedenfalls der Typ der die Asche zerstören will aber nicht reinkommt. [ Der auch das Hohn hat um denn "Berg Drachen" zu rufen.]
> 
> Lüg ihn an und sag ihm das du es tust (was du dann tun kannst das hat aber Radikale Konsequenten).



Das ist Kolgrim (und der Hohe Drache ). Ich glaube, Doney hat gemeint, dass er gegen Ende des Spiels mit Sten nur eine Spezialisierung auswählen konnte, dh. nur einen Spezialisierungspunkt hatte und daher zwischen Templar, Berserker, Champion oder Reaver auswählen musste. So wars jedenfalls bei mir - hatte zwar alles, aber als der Erzdämon Geschichte war und Sten glaube ich Stufe 24 war, musste er mit einer Spezialisierung zufrieden sein .


----------



## Doney (3. Januar 2010)

Ha! was war dn jetzt los? 

auf einmal war das spiel zu ende... klappe zu, drache tot 

kann mir einer erklären warum bei spielfortschritt 44% steht, obwohl das spiel schon zu ende ist? 

was hat es damit auf sich???

ich wunder mich nur weil alle sagen sie hätten bis zu 200 stunden gespielt und ich bin nach 64 schon durch...


----------



## lvr (3. Januar 2010)

Weil in den 44% Erfolge, Quests, Romanzen, Kodexeinträge usw. drinstecken. Um wirklich 100% zu bekommen wirst du daher mehr als einmal durchspielen müssen, da es eben bestimmte Sachen gibt, bei denen man sich für einen Weg entscheiden muss (um mal was zu nennen: Amboss oder nicht ).


----------



## martinger (3. Januar 2010)

Mal ne Frage: Welche DLC gibt es denn bis jetzt?
Ich konnte bis vor kurzem (habe windows 7) keine DLC im Spiel sehen. Man musste diesen Dragon Age Inhaltsupdater Dienst starten.

Frage es halt nur, damit ich wirklich alle DLC sehen und runterladen kann.


----------



## lvr (3. Januar 2010)

Momentan gibt es Warden's Keep (Wächterfestung) und Stone Prisoner (In Stein gefangen). Am 5. Januar kommt dann noch Return to Ostagar dazu.


----------



## martinger (3. Januar 2010)

Stone Prisoner habe ich.
Okay aber Warden's Keep seh ich leider nicht.
Ich werde mal den Support anschreiben


----------



## der Türke (3. Januar 2010)

lvr schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es Warden's Keep (Wächterfestung) und Stone Prisoner (In Stein gefangen). Am 5. Januar kommt dann noch Return to Ostagar dazu.




wenn mit DLC Erweiterung gemeint ist dann auch Die Blut Rüstung und jede Mege Schmuck und Talisman usw....

Ich habe das Spiel zu 92% durch....




> kommt drauf an, wen du dabei hast ^^
> Morrigan, Sten und Shale ist das völlig egal, ob du die bösen sachen machst
> 
> und auch nicht alle sind nachher böse mit dir... nur eins passiert halt:


 


Spoiler



Wynne verlässt nicht die Gruppe wenn sie dabei ist! sie verlässt die Gruppe wenn sie nicht dabei ist!! 
Wenn sie dabei ist versucht sie dich zu Töten !


----------



## lvr (3. Januar 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was etwa aufs gleiche hinausläuft .


----------



## insekt (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage:

Es ist ja so, dass die Charaktere mitleveln auch wenn sie nicht dabei sind.
Wie ist das bei den Romanzen und persönlichen Quests, muss ich da zum "freischalten" die Charaktere dabei haben oder ist es so wie in Mass Effect wo es reicht, dass ich nach Beendigung einer Hauptquest im Lager der Gruppe einfach mal die Leute anspreche?


----------



## der Türke (12. Januar 2010)

insekt schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage:
> 
> Es ist ja so, dass die Charaktere mitleveln auch wenn sie nicht dabei sind.
> Wie ist das bei den Romanzen und persönlichen Quests, muss ich da zum "freischalten" die Charaktere dabei haben oder ist es so wie in Mass Effect wo es reicht, dass ich nach Beendigung einer Hauptquest im Lager der Gruppe einfach mal die Leute anspreche?



Es kommt ganz drauf an...

Wenn du z.B. die Mission von Alistair machst brauchst du Alistair.
Aber wenn du Morrigan Quest machen willst dafst du sie nicht dabei haben.
Es ist unterschiedlich.
Für Stens Quest ist sogar egal ob du ihn dabei hast oder nicht.
Ansprechen solltest du sie bevor und nachher auf jedenfall.


----------



## lvr (13. Januar 2010)

Um die Quests zu bekommen reichen ein paar Geschenke und Small-Talk  (manche werden auch durch Gegenstände ausgelöst, die man ihnen schenkt, falls man davor nicht mit ihnen gesprochen hat, kommt aber aufs gleiche hinaus). Wie der Türke schon sagte, bei manchen muss man die Charaktere dabei haben (Alistair, Leliana, Shale) und bei anderen darf man bzw. kann es nicht (Morrigan). Für Romanzen musst du einfach genug Geschenke kaufen, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn ... oder so .


----------



## der Türke (14. Januar 2010)

lvr schrieb:


> Um die Quests zu bekommen reichen ein paar Geschenke und Small-Talk  (manche werden auch durch Gegenstände ausgelöst, die man ihnen schenkt, falls man davor nicht mit ihnen gesprochen hat, kommt aber aufs gleiche hinaus). Wie der Türke schon sagte, bei manchen muss man die Charaktere dabei haben (Alistair, Leliana, Shale) und bei anderen darf man bzw. kann es nicht (Morrigan). Für Romanzen musst du einfach genug Geschenke kaufen, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn ... oder so .




Du hast wynne vergessen 
(oder hast du es nicht gemacht?) 
Bei Sten ist es so das er die erzählt warum er die Leute im Dorf niedergemetzelt hat.....
(Diese Mission hab ich iwie nicht verstanden wie ich sie lösen soll)

Zevran ist für mich der grösste abschaum.....!
Ich habe ihn getötet!

Orgher der Zwerg wie immer der auch heisst (war seine Mission nicht seine Frau? mit dem Amboss in Orzommar?)


----------



## Niamne (14. Januar 2010)

Zevran ist eh ein Sack. Erst nimmt man ihn auf, danach verrät er dich irgendwann wieder :/ Arsch der, hab' ihn auch getötet später.


----------



## Doney (14. Januar 2010)

ach du bist kirschlein^^


----------



## Niamne (14. Januar 2010)

Eh? Steht doch als Nick da? Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Doney (14. Januar 2010)

naja thrian hatte dich erwähnt... und hier bist du^^


----------



## Niamne (14. Januar 2010)

Bin überall und nirgendwo.  Und damits zum Thema passt, Dragon Age ist toll. Hab' es allerdings durch und habe auch die CE Version... den Golem erst geholt als ich fertig war am Ende. Epicfail.


----------



## lvr (14. Januar 2010)

Kannst es ja nochmal auf nem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen . Und Zevran verrät einen nicht, wenn man bei ihm beliebt ist. Wieviel Ansehen man genau dafür braucht kann ich nicht sagen, klappt aber.

@ Türke:
Doch, gemacht habe ichs schon. Ist aber schon ein bisschen her, deswegen habe ich nur mal aufgezählt, wo ich mir sicher war.
Und bezüglich Sten: Er erzählt ja, dass er sein Schwert verloren hat. Erste Station ist der Calenhad-See.
Oghrens Quest ist der Besuch bei einer alten Freundin  (nicht Branka).


----------



## der Türke (14. Januar 2010)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Bin überall und nirgendwo.  Und damits zum Thema passt, Dragon Age ist toll. Hab' es allerdings durch und habe auch die CE Version... den Golem erst geholt als ich fertig war am Ende. Epicfail.




Ich war geschockt als ich später erfahren habe das Shall ein Sie ist und vorallem ein Zwerg....

(Und die reden Stunden Lang über Schuhe! was daran ist, bitte besonderes?)


----------



## Hate (14. Januar 2010)

So, nach 7 Tagen dauerzocken  durch und war begeistert vom Spiel. Hab nur ein Problem damit:

Ich habs durch und will aber weiterzocken...  Naja zweiter Durchlauf eben, und drauf hoffen, dass bald ein genauso gutes Spiel rauskommt...


----------



## lvr (14. Januar 2010)

Falls es Bioware zeitlich schaffen: Im März soll ja ein AddOn kommen . Und dazwischen eben noch mindestens ein DLC (Return to Ostagar), wobei das vermutlich nur eine weitere Stunde bringt.


----------



## der Türke (15. Januar 2010)

YouTube - Dragon Age: Origins - Slapping Morrigan

Das Habe ich noch gefunden ich habe m ich so weg geschmissen guckt mal selbst


----------



## insekt (17. Januar 2010)

Am liebsten würde ich das Spiel grad in die Tonne schmeißen.

Auf einmal sind meine (gefundenen aber noch nicht erlernten) Spezialisierungen weg und darunter natürlich meine Wunsch-Spezialisierung Arkaner Krieger. Einfach so, von jetz auf gleich.
Abgesehen davon dass ich sowieso nicht verstehe wieso man eine gefundene Spezialisierung erst beim nächsten LvL Up aktivieren kann...

Und natürlich hab ich keine Möglichkeit da noch irgendwie dranzukommen, dank Xbox 360 Version. Herzlichen Glückwunsch Bioware...


----------



## Doney (17. Januar 2010)

insekt schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass ich sowieso nicht verstehe wieso man eine gefundene Spezialisierung erst beim nächsten LvL Up aktivieren kann...
> 
> Und natürlich hab ich keine Möglichkeit da noch irgendwie dranzukommen, dank Xbox 360 Version. Herzlichen Glückwunsch Bioware...



also bei mir konnte man wenn man noch spez.punkte übrig hatte jederzeit über den charakterbogen die spezis unter "aufstieg" aktivieren


----------



## insekt (17. Januar 2010)

Naja whatever...hab rausgefunden woran es liegt...anscheinend wurde vor kurzem ein patch im XBL netwerk aufgespielt. Dieser Patch hat anscheinend den Fehler, dass die Kontrollroutine welche anhand des Erfolgs fürs Finden aller SPezialisierungen speichert welche freigeschaltet wurden nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Abhilfe soll ein Löschen des XBox System-Caches schaffen und falls das nicht hilft kann man wohl nur abwarten bis das gefixt wird.


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2010)

Hab mir das Spiel jetzt vor einer Woche gekauft und bin etwas enttäuscht. Ich dachte, das es eher so Richtung "Oblivion" geht und nicht "Dungeon Siege". 

Ausserdem ist die Grafik so lala. 1680x1050, per nHancer alles hoch, Supersampling, 16x AA&AF, etc.

Die Dialoge nerven, mit den Taktiken komm ich gar nicht zurecht und von alleine greifen die Gefährten irgendwie nicht an. Muss ständig alle durchklicken


----------



## lvr (30. Januar 2010)

Ich bin eher froh, dass es nicht wie Oblivion ist. Das hat mir kein bisschen gefallen . Zur Grafik: Natürlich ist es nicht die Beste, aber Grafik ist eben nicht alles. Wenn dich die Dialoge nerven, ist ein Rollenspiel glaub ich nichts für dich =D. Wenn deine Gefährten nicht angreifen, sind ihre Taktiken falsch eingestellt. Anfangs kam ich damit auch nicht ganz klar, aber nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit gibts keine Probleme mehr. Einfach ein bisschen mehr damit beschäftigen und schon gehts locker von der Hand .
Übrigens ist jetzt auch Return to Ostagar freigegeben. Ist ganz ok, aber wieder deutlich zu kurz und daher viel zu teuer.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Januar 2010)

Umso länger man es spielt, umso besser wird es^^.

Die Dialoge fand ich eigentlich echt in Ordnung. Und sobald sich Gegner näherten, griffen meine Gefährten automatisch an. Musste da nie was verstellen. Hab ihnen aber lieber selber Befehle verteilt, machte am meisten Spass.


----------



## der Türke (30. Januar 2010)

lvr schrieb:


> Ich bin eher froh, dass es nicht wie Oblivion ist. Das hat mir kein bisschen gefallen . Zur Grafik: Natürlich ist es nicht die Beste, aber Grafik ist eben nicht alles. Wenn dich die Dialoge nerven, ist ein Rollenspiel glaub ich nichts für dich =D. Wenn deine Gefährten nicht angreifen, sind ihre Taktiken falsch eingestellt. Anfangs kam ich damit auch nicht ganz klar, aber nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit gibts keine Probleme mehr. Einfach ein bisschen mehr damit beschäftigen und schon gehts locker von der Hand .
> Übrigens ist jetzt auch Return to Ostagar freigegeben. Ist ganz ok, aber wieder deutlich zu kurz und daher viel zu teuer.




Gebe ich dir recht Oblivion war der Grösster Müll denn ich mir angetan habe.
Bin in den Laden zurück gegangen noch am gleichen tag und wollte mein Geld zurück...!!!

Ja bei Dragon Age habe ich es auch nicht im ersten Moment hingekriegt braucht halt seine gewöhnungszeit aber die Story nervt teilweise weil man an manchen Stellen kämpfen will und nicht bla bla bla..... usw.
Aber zum Glück kenne ich das Spiel in und Auswendig es gibt echt Epische Szenen die mir so Gut gefallen haben das ich sie mir von Dragonage.com runtergeladen habe....


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist es anders herum. Spätestens wenn der zehnte Trupp Skelette angerannt kommt möchte ich nur noch den Dungeon hinter mich gebracht haben und die Story weiter zu bringen.


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2010)

Dragon Age "Return TO Ostagar" Richtig Geil!!!

Leider schon Durch mennoo zu Kurz...!
Die Rüsütung ist aber auch unbefriedigend da meine Rüstung besser ist als die von Calian aber die Story ist einfach geil!!!!

Die Kämpfe sind bischen Lasch mit level 23

Muss also das Spiel nochmal durchspielen.....


----------



## Cooper101 (5. Februar 2010)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit den Texture-Mods "JBtextures"?

Auf der Seite 

JBtextures at Dragon Age Nexus - Dragon Age mods and community

sind so viele Dateien, in welcher Reihenfolge muss man diese installieren, braucht man überhaupt alle oder ist vlt das eine in einem anderen bereits enthalten?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2010)

Part 1-3 und Patch Nr1 zusammen wären die Standardkonfiguration. Alles weiter kann mitunter den Texturspeicher sprengen(und tut es bei mir trotzt 1GB Vram auch).


----------



## Cooper101 (6. Februar 2010)

Lassen sie die einzelnen Teile denn auch separat wieder deinstallieren, falls nötig?
Wollte die Funktionsfähigkeit nach jedem Bestandteil extra testen!


----------



## kmf (9. Februar 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Dragon Age "Return TO Ostagar" Richtig Geil!!!
> 
> Leider schon Durch mennoo zu Kurz...!
> Die Rüsütung ist aber auch unbefriedigend da meine Rüstung besser ist als die von Calian aber die Story ist einfach geil!!!!
> ...


Ich fand die Erweiterung auch ein bisschen arg fade. Spiele derzeit eine Elfenkriegerin auf Lvl 18. Selbst da ist Ostagar echt keine Rausforderung. 
Man kann den Ort nicht mehr besuchen, wenn die Bestattungszermonie durchgeführt ist. Also wenn man was liegen lässt, besteht keine Chance mehr, da wieder dranzukommen.

@Olstyle Ich hab den Texturmod auch drauf und spiele in 1920x1080 Auflösung. Hab bisher keine Schwierigkeiten bezgl. zu wenig VRam feststellen können.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2010)

Ich hab das Zeug jetzt wieder runter geschmissen da ich selbst "nur" mit Patch 1 teilweise Bildfehler bekomme(4540x1050 halt...) und zumindest die Gesichter mit den neuen Texturen eher schlechter aussehen.


----------



## d00mfreak (11. Februar 2010)

Moin, ich hab ne Frage zum DLC.

Ich hab gestern DA:O das erste Mal durchgespielt, und möchte nun wieder ein neues Spiel beginnen, dieses Mal allerdings mit dem ganzen DLC Zeugs.

Ich gehörte zu den glücklichen Käufern, welche ein Exemplar der Fehlpressung gekauft haben. Da ich allerdings nicht warten wollte, hab ich es auf englisch durchgespielt. Mittlerweile hab ich das Spiel umgetauscht, und dieses mal hoffentlich ein funktionierendes Exemplar erhalten, die aktuelle Installation ist allerdings immer noch von der Fehlpressung mit selbigem Key.

Nun möchte ich fragen, ob der DLC an den CD-Key gebunden wird (nicht dass ich mir alles kaufe, und es an einen Key binde, den ich gar nicht mehr habe), oder ob ich ohne weiteres die bestehende Installation weiter verwenden kann.

MfG


----------



## ZeroToxin (11. Februar 2010)

mmhhh glaube das ganze wird sowieso unter deiner registrieten e-mail gespeichert.

also solang du im game nich eingeloggt bist, haste au keinen zugriff auf die DLCs und items der DLCs
somit geh ich mal von aus: selbe mail addi wieder verwenden beim einloggen und du hast die DLCs wieder


----------



## AchtBit (11. Februar 2010)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich fragen, ob der DLC an den CD-Key gebunden wird (nicht dass ich mir alles kaufe, und es an einen Key binde, den ich gar nicht mehr habe), oder ob ich ohne weiteres die bestehende Installation weiter verwenden kann.
> 
> MfG


 
Der DLC ist an deinen Account gebunden. Um den DLC Key wieder freizugeben, musst du dich auf der Seite deregistrieren. Um genau zu sein, er wird mit den LogIn Daten (User, Passwort) untrennbar verbunden. Nur das komplette löschen des Accounts schaltet die DLC Keys wieder frei.

Völliger Unsinn wie ich finde. Z.G. hab ich das Mist Game bereits wieder verkauft.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2010)

Der letzte Tipp hier sollte auch beim ändern des Keys helfen, dann bist du auf er sicheren Seite:
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network


----------



## rabit (11. Februar 2010)

Geht es hier um die Adons?


----------



## Chrno (11. Februar 2010)

Ich freue mich schon aufs ADDON. Hoffe da gibt es keinen Online-Mist wie bei den DLCs.


----------



## rabit (12. Februar 2010)

Danke das ihr meine Frage beantwortet muss am wetter liegen.


----------



## der Türke (12. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe das neue Bioware Werk Mass effeckt Durch ca 20stunden Hauptmission
Exklusive 20Stunden für alle nebenquest. 

Ziemlich Teuer und an den Neben Story happerst hier und da fehlt das Dragon Age Feeling
Die Hauptmissionen sind erste Sahne.

Das Spiel ist realtiv Gut. Nur das Ende Stört mich iwie.

Das Beste ist ja auf den Info Leisten steht meistens "Alles was sie Tun hat auch Auswirkungen auf Mass effeckt 3"


----------



## rabit (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch mass effect gespielt 2 missis und dann deinsatliert finde echt ka.e das Spiel.


----------



## der Türke (13. Februar 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mass effect gespielt 2 missis und dann deinsatliert finde echt ka.e das Spiel.




kannst du mir das noch übersetzten?

was heist ka.e?


----------



## rabit (14. Februar 2010)

das k fehlt an der entsprechnden Stelle.
Spiel ist was für den Mülleimer!


----------



## der Türke (14. Februar 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> das k fehlt an der entsprechnden Stelle.
> Spiel ist was für den Mülleimer!




Wieso? ich fands gar nicht so übel inerhalb von 3 Tagen 2 mal Durch gespielt.

(Ja wegen dem scheiss wetter)


----------



## Jarafi (16. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich würd emir es auch gerne kaufen, allerdings hab ich nichts genaues über die Steuerung gefunden, ist es auch möglich wie zb in Gothic seinen Charakter zu steuerun oder ist da snur wie in Diabolo möglich also klicken?


----------



## ZeroToxin (16. Februar 2010)

steuerst ganz normal via tastatur/maus. kannst klicken auch wenn dir das lieber is ^^

aber sonst: WASD ^^


----------



## Jarafi (16. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, dann mal vielen Dank


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2010)

Laufen mit WASD und Schulterkamera sind ist Standard. Du hast halt nur zusätzlich die Möglichkeit ganz raus zu zoomen und per klick zu laufen. Gekämpft wird allerdings indirekt, du wählst also einen Gegner mit der Maus an und aktivierst Zauber/Fähigkeiten über Hotkeys.


----------



## insekt (17. Februar 2010)

Meine Fresse war der Endkampf hart auf der Xbox. Auch wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad generell etwas leichter ist auf dem PC war das fehlen der Taktischen Ansicht hier doch am deutlichsten spürbar. Hab den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Einfach stellen müssen und habs dann erst geschafft (wobei es da viel zu einfach war, da die Ballisten nicht kaputt gehen).


----------



## ZeroToxin (17. Februar 2010)

hmm ich lass die ballisten sowieso aus ^^ macht wesentlich mehr spass


----------



## der Türke (17. Februar 2010)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> hmm ich lass die ballisten sowieso aus ^^ macht wesentlich mehr spass


 
Auf den Höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad sind die Balliste Pflicht.


----------



## lvr (19. Februar 2010)

Geht auch ohne .


----------



## der Türke (20. Februar 2010)

lvr schrieb:


> Geht auch ohne .



  Beim mir aber nicht  du hardcore Zocker....!


----------



## d00mfreak (20. Februar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der letzte Tipp hier sollte auch beim ändern des Keys helfen, dann bist du auf er sicheren Seite:
> Choose Language | BioWare Social Network



Thx für den Tipp. Ich habs zwar getestet, allerdings macht die *.exe nachm Starten keinen Mucks. Den DLC hab ich mir trotzdem gekauft, sollte es später tatsächlich n' Problem mit dem Key geben, darf sich dann der Support damit rumschlagen.


Der DLC, den ich bisher gespielt habe (Stone Prisoner, Wardens Keep), finde ich allerdings mehr als mager. Auch wenn die Dinger nur ca 5€ das Stück kosten, etwas mehr Umfang hätte ich mir schon erwartet. Beide sind innerhalb einer Stunde zu schaffen, als Belohnung bleibt einem ein Rüstungsset, eine Kiste, die sie besser ins Lager verlegt hätten, sowie ein Golem, der m.Mn. nicht ins Setting passt (auch wenn seine Furcht vor Tauben uund anderem Federvieh durchaus lustig ist ). Und auch, dass der neue Conent ins Questlog als "Premium-Inhalt" eingeflochten wird, ist nicht grad der Atmosphäre dienlich.

Ob ich mir "Return to Ostagar" kaufe, werd ich mir noch zweimal überlegen...


----------



## insekt (20. Februar 2010)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> [...](auch wenn seine Furcht vor Tauben uund anderem Federvieh durchaus lustig ist ).[...]



IHRE ;D

Ich hab mich totgelacht als ich begriffen hab dass Shale weiblich ist.


----------



## der Türke (20. Februar 2010)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Thx für den Tipp. Ich habs zwar getestet, allerdings macht die *.exe nachm Starten keinen Mucks. Den DLC hab ich mir trotzdem gekauft, sollte es später tatsächlich n' Problem mit dem Key geben, darf sich dann der Support damit rumschlagen.
> 
> 
> Der DLC, den ich bisher gespielt habe (Stone Prisoner, Wardens Keep), finde ich allerdings mehr als mager. Auch wenn die Dinger nur ca 5€ das Stück kosten, etwas mehr Umfang hätte ich mir schon erwartet. Beide sind innerhalb einer Stunde zu schaffen, als Belohnung bleibt einem ein Rüstungsset, eine Kiste, die sie besser ins Lager verlegt hätten, sowie ein Golem, der m.Mn. nicht ins Setting passt (auch wenn seine Furcht vor Tauben uund anderem Federvieh durchaus lustig ist ). Und auch, dass der neue Conent ins Questlog als "Premium-Inhalt" eingeflochten wird, ist nicht grad der Atmosphäre dienlich.
> ...




Wenn dir schon die anderen DLC keinen Spass gemacht haben dann würde ich davon abraten ich war mit einer halben Stunde fertig die Gegner waren nur Durchschnitts Kämpfer keine echte Gefahr selbst wenn man keine Heilung Zauber oder Tränke benutzt.
Keine Ausrüstung die man wirklich braucht aber Duncan Schwerter habens mir iwie angetan.
Die Grösste Enttäuschung bei Ostagar war die Rüstung von König Caline (21.88 und mit Zaubern ausgerüstet die mir imom nicht einfallen)

Die Story ist Grandios es hat wirklich ein richtigen Tiefgang (Mass effeckt 2 die Normandy wiederfinden ist sehr unspektakulär und eher Langweilig....)


----------



## Eiche (26. Februar 2010)

doofes DLC system bei mir "startet" die downloads automatisch machmal machmal steht da auch nix aber dann beleiben se bei 0% 
und im tagebuch ist herunterladen rot makiert


----------



## kero81 (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe da ein Problem bei dem ich auf eure hilfe hoffe. Und zwar möchte ich mir "The Stone Prisoner" herunterladen. Ich habe schon meinen Promocode eingelöst und mich im Spiel angemeldet. Jedoch kann ich den DLC auf Bioware.com nicht herunterladen.(siehe Bild1) Auf der Dragon Age.com-Seite steht jedoch: 
"Jeder neu gekauften Einzelhandelsversion von Dragon Age: Origins liegt eine Karte mit einem Gutscheincode bei. Wird dieser eingelöst, kann "In Stein gefangen" kostenlos heruntergeladen werden."  
Ich besitze eine Einzelhandelsversion! 
Im Spiel erscheint auch kein "verfügbarer Inhalt".(siehe Bild2)
Nun, woran liegt das? Muss ich für diesen DLC zahlen?

Gruß Kero


----------



## martinger (27. Februar 2010)

Guck mal ob der Dienst "Dragon Age: Origins - Inhaltsupdater" in Windows gestartet ist.

Windowstaste + R drücken, dann services.msc eingeben und guck mal nach.


----------



## kero81 (27. Februar 2010)

Spiel im Admin-modus starten hat geholfen. Eieieieiei, da hat Bioware aber was angestellt!


----------



## Rasha (28. Februar 2010)

Hat mal einer versucht Bogen und Zweihänder bzw. Schwert und Schild zusammen auszubauen? Wo genau wäre da dann das Maximum?


----------



## der Türke (28. Februar 2010)

Rasha schrieb:


> Hat mal einer versucht Bogen und Zweihänder bzw. Schwert und Schild zusammen auszubauen? Wo genau wäre da dann das Maximum?



  meinst du die Skill punkte oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Rasha (28. Februar 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> meinst du die Skill punkte oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?



Jop genau die ^^


----------



## kero81 (9. März 2010)

Wo bekomm ich denn den ENB Series Mod für Dragon Age her, ich finde da einfach nichts bei Google?!


----------



## der Türke (10. März 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich denn den ENB Series Mod für Dragon Age her, ich finde da einfach nichts bei Google?!


 

Ich habe sie auch nicht gefunden und ich wollte so unbedingt ein gemodetten Zweikämpfer (wie hiesst der verdammt nochmal schon lange nicht mehr gezockt das mir die Namen nicht meh einfallen....)


----------



## kmf (10. März 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich denn den ENB Series Mod für Dragon Age her, ich finde da einfach nichts bei Google?!


Versuch es mal hier: ENBSeries Download


----------



## kero81 (10. März 2010)

Hey, dankeschön!


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (10. März 2010)

hier mal nen paar Pic's von mir...


----------



## der Türke (10. März 2010)

Die klasse Krieger Mensch Adeliger fand ich das schlechteste überhaupt man kann keine Kiste öffnen braucht also ieinen schurken d.h. wiederum heisst das man nicht mit level 4 nach Ostagar reisen kann.
Man kann 2 Schwerter Tragen als schurcke
 dass allein Sagt schon aus warum ich die Klasse Krieger nicht gelungen Finde.


----------



## insekt (11. März 2010)

Man kann auch als Krieger zwei Schwerter tragen. Mach ich z.B. gerade mit meinem Zwerg.
Und ob ich jetzt mit Level 2 oder 4 nach Ostagar komme ist doch total Wurst oder nicht? So schwer ist der Ostagar-Level jetzt nicht, dass es darauf ankäme.
Einen Schurken sollte man sowieso immer dabei haben und in den Kisten ist eh fast immer nur Müll drin.
Der einzige Grund warum man lieber einen Schurken denn einen Krieger als HC nehmen sollte ist imho, dass die KI zu doof ist um vernünftig mit Verstohlenheit umzugehen.


----------



## The_Rock (11. März 2010)

Hö? Krieger schlechteste Klasse wegen diesen Argumenten?

-keine Kisten öffnen -> kann auch sonst keine Klasse außer Schurke
-2 Schwerter kann ein Krieger (wie insekt schon gesagt hat) auch! Und selbst wenns nicht so wäre: Das ist einfach nur anderer Spielstil, und fällt somit unter Geschmackssache!

Mir zeigt das nur, dass du keine Ahnung von den anderen Klassen hast. Sagt doch einfach, dass du die Schurken Klasse am besten findest und gut ist 

Zum Thema: Ich hatte selten nen Schurken dabei (der hatte Anfangs nen Bug, bei dem zu wenig Schaden gemacht wurde). Jetz isser zwar gefixt, hab das Spiel aber mittlerweile schon durch 
Die Kisten hab ich nach dem Questen eingesammelt (wenn halt keine Gegner mehr da waren), war aber -wie gesagt- eh größtenteils "Müll" drin.


----------



## der Türke (11. März 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Hö? Krieger schlechteste Klasse wegen diesen Argumenten?
> 
> -keine Kisten öffnen -> kann auch sonst keine Klasse außer Schurke
> -2 Schwerter kann ein Krieger (wie insekt schon gesagt hat) auch! Und selbst wenns nicht so wäre: Das ist einfach nur anderer Spielstil, und fällt somit unter Geschmackssache!
> ...




Keine Ahnung PAH! als ob du mehr hättest oke das mit dem 2 Schwerter ist ein Skill Fähigkeit also kann es jeder erlernen ( ausser Magier versteht sich)  aber in der Stadt kannst du keine Truhe öffnen, das wiederum ******** ist weil man damit Geld verdienen kann und in Ostagar gibt es 2 Backpack die man dort kaufen kann also kannst du 90 "KG" Tragen.
(dies ist sehr nützlich den bei jedem anderen Händler kostet sie sehr viel mehr) 
Des wegen ist als Mensch Adliger der Schurke der Beste....


----------



## The_Rock (11. März 2010)

> Des wegen ist als Mensch Adliger der Schurke der Beste....



Nochmal: Wegen dem Skill "Truhe öffnen"? 
Wenn du die Qualität einer Klasse am "Truhen öffnen" festmachst, bitte, ist deine Sache. So viel zum Thema "keine Ahnung haben" 

Mit meinem adeligen Krieger (und auch mit meinen sonstigen gespielten Klassen) hatte ich jedenfalls nie Platzprobleme, konnte auch die meisten Taschen kaufen (wenn nicht sogar alle? kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern) 
Und Goldprobleme hatte ich auch nie!

P.S.: Heißt natürlich nicht, dass ich die Schurkenklasse schlecht finde. Ist, wie oben gesagt, alles Geschmacksache! Man sollte seine Klasse aber nach seinen Vorlieben im Kampf auswählen, nicht nach nem (eher belanglosem) Skill wie "Truhen öffnen", da man den Großteil des Spiels ja im Kampf verbringt (gefolgt von Dialogen).
Und Truhen öffnen kann man notfalls auch mit nem Schurken als Begleiter (wenn man diesen Skill unbedingt haben will). *Auch in der Stadt!*

Wenn dir die Kampfskills des Schurkens auch noch zusagen (neben dem Überskill "Truhe öffnen" versteht sich ), ist das natürlich schön für dich


----------



## der Türke (11. März 2010)

> Auch in der Stadt!


Eben nicht wenn man ein Krieger hat kann man in seiner eigenen Stadt und auch in Ostagar keine Truhen öffnen.
*(Und das mit "Keine Ahnung" haben lass ich mir nicht gefallen!)*


----------



## The_Rock (12. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Eben nicht wenn man ein Krieger hat kann man in seiner eigenen Stadt und auch in Ostagar keine Truhen öffnen.



Gut, dann kauen wir das ganze also mal durch:

Du kannst also einige wenige Truhen (in genau einer kleinen Stadt und einer Festung gaaanz am Anfang des Spiels, wo sowieso nur wenig drin ist) nicht öffnen, und deswegen ist der Schurke -laut deinen Worten- also die bessere Klasse?

Merkst du eigentlich nicht, wie bescheuert diese Aussage ist? Der Inhalt dieser wenigen Truhen hat mit Sicherheit nicht die winzigste Auswirkung auf den weiteren Verlauf des Spiels (ob mit Schurke oder Krieger), noch macht es irgendeine Aussage über die Fähigkeiten einer Klasse.
Wenn da irgendwelche nützlichen Waffen oder viel Gold drin wären, würd ich dir ja EIN BISSCHEN zustimmen. Aber das bisschen Kleingeld + kleinste Heiltränke, die einem dadurch entgehn? Nimmst du das als Argument für die Überlegenheit der Schurkenklasse? 
Na und selbst WENN eine gute (Anfangs)Waffe drin wär, spätestens nach einer Stunde findet man was besseres. Und die paar liegengelassenen Silberlinge tun einem schon nach ner halben Stunde nicht mehr weh (wenn überhaupt... ich hab sie nicht vermisst, konnte also alles kaufen was ich wollte).

Ein paar Silberlinge also, in einem Spiel, wo man hunderte Goldmünzen sammeln kann (und wie gesagt: ich konnte bis dahin alle Taschen kaufen!). An dieser Stelle kannst du ja mal dein "Wissen" einsetzen, und mir zeigen, was ich übersehn hab. Wieso ist also der Schurke die überlegene Klasse? Wieso machen diese Truhen auch im späteren Spielverlauf den Schurken stark (bzw lässt den Krieger schwach darstehn)?



> *(Und das mit "Keine Ahnung" haben lass ich mir nicht gefallen!)*


Ich erwarte eigentlich, dass einer mit "Ahnung" auch die Skills aller Klassen  kennt (gibt ja nicht so viele ). Immerhin hat man im Spiel auch mit den anderen Klassen zu tun.
Oder zumindest die Skills derer Klassen, die man versucht zu vergleichen. Aber bitte, wenns dich glücklich macht: Du hast immerhin Ahnung vom Truhen öffnen!


----------



## der Türke (12. März 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Gut, dann kauen wir das ganze also mal durch:
> 
> Du kannst also einige wenige Truhen (in genau einer kleinen Stadt und einer Festung gaaanz am Anfang des Spiels, wo sowieso nur wenig drin ist) nicht öffnen, und deswegen ist der Schurke -laut deinen Worten- also die bessere Klasse?
> 
> ...


 

Also noch einmal !!!

Ja man kann Truhen öffnen aber wie du sicher weisst ist das nicht die einzige Vorteil des Schurken gegenüber den Kriegern...!
(ich finde halt nur das Truhen öffnen der beste Vorteil gegenüber den Kriegern ist, da! man einen Schurken mitschleppen muss, und das wiederum Nervt!, weil Leiliana ein Schütze ist und Zevran ein Verräter....!)
Da auch Quest mit dieser Fähigkeit viel leichter und schneller zu lösen sind!


----------



## insekt (12. März 2010)

Spoiler



Zevran ein Verräter?



Das kommt ja wohl immernoch darauf an wie man spielt. Und einen Bogenschützen im Team zu haben ist sicher nicht das schlechteste, gerade im Kampf gegen Drachen und/oder Oger.


----------



## The_Rock (12. März 2010)

Genau 
Bogenschütze hatte ich eh oft dabei (auch wegen dem Massen-Stun Skill, der gleich mehrere Gegner lahmlegt).

@derTürke
Um mal vom Truhe öffnen wegzukommen (obwohl ich mich frage wie man damit Quests leichter/schneller löst?): Man kann einen Schurken und einen Krieger sowieso nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen, da die Spielweise komplett anders ist. Jede Klasse hat seine eigene Funktion innerhalb der Gruppe. Also gibts da kein "besser" oder "schlechter". Natürlich hat der Schurke Vorteile in einigen Bereichen, jedoch hat der Krieger auch Vorteile in anderen Bereichen! Dazu sind Klassenaufteilungen doch da.
Wie gesagt, jeder Spieler hat seine eigenen Vorlieben! Und darauf kommts letztendlich an, ob man ne Klasse "gut" oder "schlecht" findet.


----------



## der Türke (12. März 2010)

insekt schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



oke er ist nicht ganz ein verräter nur wenn er nicht Loyal dir gegenüber ist und jedes Gespräch mit dem ich mit dem Typen angefangen habe hat mir negative Punkte gebracht;
Na ja dann habe ich es gelassen und er hat sein Team Kollegen in Denerim Getroffen und beschlossen mich zu Töten.


----------



## kero81 (12. März 2010)

Könnt ihr jetzt bitte mal die Diskussion sein lassen welche Klasse nun die beste ist und nicht dauernd sachen über das spiel verraten,ja?


----------



## der Türke (12. März 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr jetzt bitte mal die Diskussion sein lassen welche Klasse nun die beste ist und nicht dauernd sachen über das spiel verraten,ja?




lol .... dann hast du dir ein Falsche Thread ausgesucht.


----------



## kero81 (12. März 2010)

Naja, ich find halt es bringt keinem etwas auf mehreren Seiten drüber zu diskutieren welche Klasse man am "coolsten" findet. Das hat ja nie ein Ende!


----------



## der Türke (13. März 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Naja, ich find halt es bringt keinem etwas auf mehreren Seiten drüber zu diskutieren welche Klasse man am "coolsten" findet. Das hat ja nie ein Ende!




also wenn du fragen hast kannst du sie stellen aber da ich jede winkel des Spieles gespielt habe 
weiss ich nicht ob ich mir denn Addon noch besorgen werden (Waking oder so heisst der)

Mich Fasziniert imom Metro 2033 und Bad Company 2 so Geile Spiele  

Aber Metro lässt noch auf sich warten


----------



## The_Rock (13. März 2010)

Mit Dragon Age Awakening scheints zudem Probleme zu geben. Das hat den problematischen Patch 1.3 drauf. Einige Schweizer haben das Spiel schon bekommen, bei manchen gingen die alten Spielstände danach nimmer oder fingen mit einem "nackten" Character an (also ohne Ausrüstung).

Ich wart da auch erstmal ab. Irgendwie lastet ein Fluch auf Dragon Age. Beim Release des Hauptspiels warens ja Fehlpressungen, die zu Problemen geführt haben. Nun isses ein fehlerhafter Patch, den man von den AddOns jetzt auch nicht mehr entfernen kann!


----------



## kero81 (13. März 2010)

@der Türke
Wenn ich Fragen habe, frag ich nicht dich.


----------



## martinger (13. März 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Mit Dragon Age Awakening scheints zudem Probleme zu geben. Das hat den problematischen Patch 1.3 drauf. Einige Schweizer haben das Spiel schon bekommen, bei manchen gingen die alten Spielstände danach nimmer oder fingen mit einem "nackten" Character an (also ohne Ausrüstung).
> 
> Ich wart da auch erstmal ab. Irgendwie lastet ein Fluch auf Dragon Age. Beim Release des Hauptspiels warens ja Fehlpressungen, die zu Problemen geführt haben. Nun isses ein fehlerhafter Patch, den man von den AddOns jetzt auch nicht mehr entfernen kann!


also ich hab bisher keine bugs oder probleme mit dem Hauptspiel. Einzig das mit dem Dienst für den Inhaltsupdater hatte genervt, weil der oft nicht gestartet war.

Aber sonst is das spiel 

Zum Thema Schurke/Krieger:
Schurke macht massiv Schaden.
Krieger auch, oder man wird Tank dann können die anderen mehr Schaden machen.
Jede Klasse hat seine Vor und Nachteile.
Ich hab nen 2-handes warrior und der rotzt alles weg ^^


----------



## der Türke (13. März 2010)

ich finde das Kampfsystem von Drakensang am fluss der Zeit sowas von kacke!


----------



## ZeroToxin (13. März 2010)

und das hat genau was mit Dragon Age zu tun?


----------



## der Türke (14. März 2010)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> und das hat genau was mit Dragon Age zu tun?




nööö aber hier ist es so Toten Still niemand schreibt mehr über das Spiel also ,vergleiche ich halt Rollenspiele ist das so verkehrt?


----------



## kero81 (14. März 2010)

Zumindest verkehrt im "Dragon Age Origins" Sammelthread.


----------



## der Türke (14. März 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Zumindest verkehrt im "Dragon Age Origins" Sammelthread.



jaja lach du nur weiter


----------



## The_Rock (14. März 2010)

Außerdem wurde kurz vor deiner Themenabweichung noch über das AddOn diskuttiert, von daher stimmt das mit dem "nix los" auch nicht so genau...


----------



## martinger (14. März 2010)

Also ich hab auch ein PRoblem: ich hab das spiel zweimal durchgespielt  und beim dritten mal mit allen DLC. Bin fast durch. Eben starte ich den  Rechner, versuche den letzten Spielstand zu starten. Fehlermeldung kommt  von wegen ich hab die DLC nicht. 

Alles klar, unter services.msc  den Dienst starten. 

Tada: der Dienst lässt sich nicht mehr  starten!!!!
http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/4171/bildn.jpg

Edit: repair über steam und siehe da, die Datei: daupdatersvc.service.exe war defekt!!


----------



## kero81 (14. März 2010)

Hm, ich weiß zwar nicht obs hilft, aber starte das Spiel mal im Admin-modus.

Gruß kero


----------



## kmf (15. März 2010)

Hat sich schon jemand das Addon Awakening vorbestellt? Bei Steam oder sonstwo?

Ich hab's am Wochenende bei G2PLAY.net vorbestellt. Hatte noch ein paar hundert Punkte aus früheren Käufen dort stehen. Die hab ich grad mal investiert.


----------



## kmf (15. März 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Gut, dann kauen wir das ganze also mal durch:
> 
> Du kannst also einige wenige Truhen (in genau einer kleinen Stadt und einer Festung gaaanz am Anfang des Spiels, wo sowieso nur wenig drin ist) nicht öffnen, und deswegen ist der Schurke -laut deinen Worten- also die bessere Klasse?
> 
> ...


Naja, ganz so wie du schreibst, ist es nun doch nicht.

Die Klasse Schurke ist schon ganz interessant. Nicht nur wegen Truhen knacken. Auch die ganzen erlernbaren Spezialitäten. Ich hab jetzt einige Klassen durchgespielt und bin derzeit bei einer Stadtelfin mit Klasse "Schurke" gelandet.
Gefällt mir richtig gut, was und wie die im Verlauf der Story so alles aufmischt, richtige Taktikeinstellung der Party vorausgesetzt.

Und unterschätz nicht das Klauen. Du leidest in dem Game permanent unter chronischem Geldmangel. Da ist nix mit 100en Goldmünzen zum Sammeln. Frag mich echt, wo du die finden willst? Und gute Items kosten ein Haufen Kohle.

Es gibt eine Quests, die du nur als Schurke meistern kannst. Weil später an einem bestimmten Ort bist du allein und kannst nur als Schurke die Truhe(n) öffnen, um die Quest abzuschließen.

Jedenfalls spiel ich lieber einen raffinierten Schurken, als einen Haudrauf-Tölpel.

Hab das Game auch schon mit 3 Magiern, mit sich gegenseit ergänzenden Skills gespielt, doch das wird langweilig. Ab einem bestimmten Level machst du auf Anhieb alles platt. Hier ist die Balance nicht so gut gelungen.


----------



## The_Rock (16. März 2010)

*Hinweis: Dieser Text enthält kleine Spoiler! Wers noch nicht durch hat, bitte nicht weiterlesen* 




kmf schrieb:


> Die Klasse Schurke ist schon ganz interessant. Nicht nur wegen Truhen knacken. Auch die ganzen erlernbaren Spezialitäten. Ich hab jetzt einige Klassen durchgespielt und bin derzeit bei einer Stadtelfin mit Klasse "Schurke" gelandet.
> Gefällt mir richtig gut, was und wie die im Verlauf der Story so alles aufmischt, richtige Taktikeinstellung der Party vorausgesetzt.



Was anderes hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich fand nur das "Truhe knacken" als Hauptargument ein bißchen schwach. Wie du bereits gesagt hast, hat der Schurke bei weitem bessere Qualitäten!



> Und unterschätz nicht das Klauen. Du leidest in dem Game permanent unter chronischem Geldmangel. Da ist nix mit 100en Goldmünzen zum Sammeln. Frag mich echt, wo du die finden willst? Und gute Items kosten ein Haufen Kohle.



Und auch hier nochmal: Wenn man nen Schurken in der Gruppe dabei hat (sollte man eh, weil sie eben auch so sehr nützlich sind), kriegt man 96% der Truhen im Spiel geöffnet. 2-3% davon sind ganz am Anfang, wo vergleichsweise wenig drin ist. 
Ich bezweifle mal sehr stark, dass in den restlichen 1-2% größere Reichtümer vorhanden sind (sind doch nur sehr kurze Abschnitte, wo man alleine unterwegs ist).
Notfalls kann man auch nachm Questen nochmal mit nem Schurken durchgehn und "aufräumen" (für die Leute, die nix mit der Klasse anfangen können). Ist fast immer möglich.



> Es gibt eine Quests, die du nur als Schurke meistern kannst. Weil später an einem bestimmten Ort bist du allein und kannst nur als Schurke die Truhe(n) öffnen, um die Quest abzuschließen.



Du meinst den Schurken-Quest in Denerim? Gut, wenn man wirklich alle Quests im Spiel machen will, kommt man um nen Schurken natürlich nicht rum.
Wers nur wegen der Belohnung machen will, sollte deswegen aber nicht unbedingt nen Schurken nehmen (jedenfalls nicht, wenn man ne andere Klasse evtl besser findet). Auch hier ist der Gold-Unterschied nicht weltbewegend.
Es gibt im Spiel etliche andere Stellen, an denen man sich mehr Gold entgehen lassen kann. Wie z.B. der Dämon in der Mine, der dir 25 Gold anbietet, wenn du ihn gehen lässt. Nehm ich also das Gold, nur weils mich im Spiel weiterbringt, oder spiel ich lieber meinen Charakter im "echten" RPG Stil weiter und töte ihn stattdessen?
Da ich einen "Good Guy" gespielt habe, hab ich ihn gekillt! Solche Sachen sind schon ausschlaggebender, von denen es doch einige im Spiel gibt. Da kommt es auf ne Nebenquest-Belohnung auch nicht an 

Aber um mal beim Thema zu bleiben: Ich wünschte Bioware hätte mehr Klassenquests (auch für Krieger und Magier) eingebaut. Würde den Wiederspielwert für die verschiedenen Klassen steigern. Wobei es ja noch einige Skill abhängige Quest gibt (für Überleben z.B.).



> Jedenfalls spiel ich lieber einen raffinierten Schurken, als einen Haudrauf-Tölpel.
> Hab das Game auch schon mit 3 Magiern, mit sich gegenseit ergänzenden Skills gespielt, doch das wird langweilig. Ab einem bestimmten Level machst du auf Anhieb alles platt. Hier ist die Balance nicht so gut gelungen.



Wie gesagt, ist alles Geschmacksache! Ich hab nie was schlechtes gegen die Schurkenklasse gesagt 
Mit den Magiern stimm ich dir aber zu. Die haben irgendwie auf alles ne Antwort und hauen ganze Gruppen sehr schnell weg. Als Arkaner Krieger sind sie sogar auch klasse Tanks mit hohen Resistenzen! Das hätte Bioware wirklich ein bißchen besser balancen können

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenige Truhen mehr knacken + Denerim Nebenquest sind für mich weiterhin kein großgewichtiges Argument für den Schurken (außer man will wirklich ALLE Quests spielen). Seine einzigartige Spielweise und seine Kampfskills schon eher!

Das war jetz auch mein letzter Beitrag dazu, bevor wieder gemeckert wird


----------



## The_Rock (16. März 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand das Addon Awakening vorbestellt? Bei Steam oder sonstwo?
> 
> Ich hab's am Wochenende bei G2PLAY.net vorbestellt. Hatte noch ein paar hundert Punkte aus früheren Käufen dort stehen. Die hab ich grad mal investiert.



So, back to Topic 

Ich habs bei nem Händler in der Stadt "vorbestellt". Am Freitag hab ich eh frei, da werd ichs persönlich abholen. Da wird die Vorfreude kurzzeitig nochn bißchen ansteigen 
Der letzte Trailer, bzw der darin enthaltene Charakter:


Spoiler



Howes Sohn 


...hat meine Vorfreude aber auch so schon noch weiter ansteigen lassen. Bin gespannt was ne Story daraus gestrickt wird


----------



## martinger (18. März 2010)

also ich habs über steam vorbestellt und is noch nicht erschienen. warte wie bekloppt grad drauf hahahaha


----------



## Atosch (18. März 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand das Addon Awakening vorbestellt? Bei Steam oder sonstwo?
> 
> Ich hab's am Wochenende bei G2PLAY.net vorbestellt. Hatte noch ein paar hundert Punkte aus früheren Käufen dort stehen. Die hab ich grad mal investiert.


 
Bei Amazon UK wo ich auch das Hauptspiel her habe 15Pfund sprich ca 22€incl versand


----------



## The_Rock (18. März 2010)

Hmpf, wenn man DLC Items an hat (wie z.B. die Blutdrachenrüstung), kann es zu Fehlern kommen. Bei mir (und einigen anderen) fehlt die nämlich. 

Die restlichen Items waren (bis aufn Helm) im Inventar verstaut.


----------



## Atosch (18. März 2010)

Na hoffentlich nicht ^^
Ich hab auch alle DLC


----------



## The_Rock (18. März 2010)

LOL, von wegen Fehler... scheint ein "Feature" zu sein 

Hier steht was interessantes:
Downloadable Content - The Dragon Age Wiki - Dragon Age, characters, creatures, and more



> DLC Items & The Awakening
> 
> None of Dragon Age: Origins DLC can be accessed in Dragon Age: Awakening and all items from these DLC will not be imported with the character into The Awakening except for items obtained from Return to Ostagar. DLC obtainable spells will also import with the character, giving that imported character slight advantage over the newly started Orlesian Grey Warden



Auf Deutsch: Nur DLC-Items aus Ostagar (dem letzten DLC) werden übertragen, der Rest ist futsch!

Ich wart noch auf ne offizielle Bestätigung. Falls das aber tatsächlich so beabsichtigt ist, ist das ne weitere DLC-Sauerei! Will garnicht wissen, wieviele Spieler die "grandiose" Blutdrachenrüstung anhatten. Als Krieger steh ich jetzt jedenfalls ohne Rüstung und Schwert da. Soll ich jetzt mit den Fäusten kämpfen?
Nee, Bioware ist ja schlau! Es wird ja ausdrücklich erwähnt, dass uns in Ostagar noch funkionierende Items erwarten! Hurra, gleich mal kaufen, oder?

Die Abzocke wird immer dreister! In Zukunft werd ich selbst kostenlose DLCs nicht mehr installieren. Den Shale Bug haben sie ebenfalls noch nicht gefixt (viele können sie nicht mehr ansprechen, und somit auch den pers. Quest nicht machen).
Hätt ich Awakening nicht schon gekauft, würd ichs erstmal stehn lassen. Vorbestellungen von Bioware-Titeln kommen für mich auch nicht mehr in Frage (ich erinnere nur an Release-Desaster vom Hauptspiel, wo ich auch ne defekte DVD abgekriegt hab).


----------



## der Türke (18. März 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> LOL, von wegen Fehler... scheint ein "Feature" zu sein
> 
> Hier steht was interessantes:
> Downloadable Content - The Dragon Age Wiki - Dragon Age, characters, creatures, and more
> ...



Juhu nochmal schwein gehabt die zusatz Inhalte fand ich bist auf den Schmuck alles nutzlos. Die Schwerter habe ich von Duncan (Ostagar Quest) und der rest fand ich auch net zu gebrauchen....

BIOWARE ROCKT...

Ich hatte von anfangt bis ende keine Bugs wo ich eine Quest nicht Meister konnte bis auf Texturen und etc. das waffen gewechselt worden und der Pfeile mit Schwerter schoss . Das war Richtig Witzig 
Aber sonst muss mir das Addon noch besorgen bin richtig gespannt.


----------



## sph3re (18. März 2010)

Das Addon macht schon sehr viel Laune, und das die DLCs nich laufen...wen störts die Blutdrachenrüstung is eh low gegen ende des Spiels. Bitte nicht flamen zu den anderen DLCs kann ich nichts sagen da ich diese nicht besitze


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (18. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob nach der Installation von Awakening, Origin noch spielbar ist (ohne Addon)? Also quasi im Hauptmenü auswählbar ob AddOn anfangen oder Hauptspiel zu Ende spielen?


----------



## sph3re (18. März 2010)

MorPheuZ76 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob nach der Installation von Awakening, Origin noch spielbar ist (ohne Addon)? Also quasi im Hauptmenü auswählbar ob AddOn anfangen oder Hauptspiel zu Ende spielen?


Origins kannst du schon noch spielen, aber wenn du deinen Char importiert hast kann der soweit ich weiß nichtmehr zurück.


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (18. März 2010)

Ok, danke. Heisst also dass wenn ein komplett neuer Char erstellt wird kann man quasi das "Startgebiet wählen (Ferelden bzw.Amaranthine) ?


----------



## sph3re (18. März 2010)

nicht so ganz
wenn du das spiel startest(kannst nur origins starten) dann musst du auf "andere kampange" gehen um zu awakening zu kommen dort kannst du dann nen neuen char erstellen oder den alten importieren. ansonsten kannst du ganz normal origins spielen wie gewohnt.


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (18. März 2010)

Super danke! Das reicht erst mal für ne Einschätzung. Bin schon heiss drauf


----------



## martinger (19. März 2010)

Hat wer awakening durchgezockt?


Spoiler



Ist es irgendwie möglich die Wacht UND Amaranthine zu retten? Wenn ich Amaranthine rette, geht die Wacht kaputt obwohl ich alles getan habe um die Wacht aufzubauen. Ich glaub, eventuell war der Fehler die Ritter der Wacht überall zu platzieren. Hmm.


----------



## der Türke (20. März 2010)

Also das Addon ist ja gelungen und so aber meinen Importierten Held kann keiner der "Dunkeln Brut" ich nenn sie mal Darkspawn hab sie ja auf english und hört sich Tausend mal besser an....
Eig sind das meiner Meinung nach Orks aber wieso die Untoten von Aura heller sind bzw. wieso die Aura der Darkspawn dunkler ist, ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel..



Spoiler



Jetzt komm ich mal zum Punkt.
Also der Sprechender Darkspawn "ORKIS" war ja voll die entäuschung mit dem Magier Kaltgestellt danach ein Paar hauis und Tot war der ....
In Trailer sah der so gut aus....nun ja.... 
Habe jetzt zwar nur 1 Stunde gespielt, aber ich vermisse meinen Lieblings Begleiter Morrigan oder Leliana oke Sten hatte die bessere Rüstung und das Bessere Schwert Treffe ich einen der drei eig wieder?
Das mein Köter fehlt ist ja sowas von doof. (Mensch adliger) noch schlimmer ist es das meine Begleitern während des Joining einfach mal eben Verreckt ist und da dachte ich schon cool jetzt habe ich wenigstens ein Tang....Aber nee.



Spoiler



Das Schlimmste ist das mein Lieblings impotierung nicht geht wo ich Alistar und Die Königen verheiratet habe... Ka wieso ich kann es in auswahl Menü nicht auswählen nun ja ist aber nur neben Sache da die ersten Beiden Addon´s Warden Keep und Shain the Stone Prisoner Fehlt bzw. mit der Neuem Addon nicht Kompatibel ist

Aber was mich richtig nervt ist das Mein Köter Nicht da ist .... (_*Verdammt NOCHMAL GRRR....*_) Jetzt muss ich zu Dritt durch die Katakomben Latschen und Darkspawn Killen.....(Das was man eig immer macht im Addon leute Killen)








> Hat wer awakening durchgezockt?


Habe es grade Durchgezogt und ich überlege mir ob ich ein Paar Screenshots Posten soll.



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ist es irgendwie möglich die Wacht UND Amaranthine zu retten? Wenn ich  Amaranthine rette, geht die Wacht kaputt obwohl ich alles getan habe um  die Wacht aufzubauen. Ich glaub, eventuell war der Fehler die Ritter der  Wacht überall zu platzieren. Hmm.





Spoiler



Also ich habe die Stadt ohne nachzudenken nieder gebrannt als ich gesehen habe wie die Stadt unter geht und mein Treue Freund aus der Festung Stirbt war das ein weiter Grund es nochmal durchzuzocken, aber so oder so der Typ in weiss Stirbt. egal wofür du dich entscheidest.
Ich fand das Addon ein wenig zu leicht und mein Schnelltasten war nach kurzer zeit Überfüllt ich konnte keine Fähigkeiten mehr hinzufügen.
Der Endgegner fand ich am Gelungesten obwohl ich diese Blood Mother hasse schon bei Drage age origins war der so ekelhaft.


----------



## martinger (21. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Also das Addon ist ja gelungen und so aber meinen Importierten Held kann keiner der "Dunkeln Brut" ich nenn sie mal Darkspawn hab sie ja auf english und hört sich Tausend mal besser an....
> Eig sind das meiner Meinung nach Orks aber wieso die Untoten von Aura heller sind bzw. wieso die Aura der Darkspawn dunkler ist, ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel..



oglum, sen "satzzeichen" kullan. yazdığın anlamak zor! nur mal so!!


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



du wirst nur oghren wieder sehen und alistair nur kurz. alles neue mitstreiter. Addon is ziemlich leicht. Ist auch okay so, mein schurke habe ich so extrem gepusht im hauptspiel, das is schon okay so  Es geht wohl eher um die geschichte beim Add-on und kodex-einträge. versuche du auch die rüstungen und das schwert zu bauen! wird im zweiten Teil wieder erscheinen


----------



## der Türke (21. März 2010)

martinger schrieb:


> oglum, sen "satzzeichen" kullan. yazdığın anlamak zor! nur mal so!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oke oke ich benutze Satzzeichen aber dann, verbessert bitte deine Rechtschreibung .

Du hast vergessen das man Wynne wieder sieht, auch nur kurz. (und vor allem ben senin Oglun degilim, Dogru konus)



Spoiler



Ich habe Howe´s Sohn ohne Skruppel erhängt und ich werde ihn nicht in meine Gruppe aufnehmen. Das habe ich im ersten Teil zu Duncan gesagt. I will take my *vengeance*to howe. 
Ich finde es schade, dass Leliana nur am ende des Spiels, in den Credits vorkommt und man sie nicht in die Schlacht mitnehme kann.



Spoiler



Ich konnte mich nie entscheiden welchen Zwerg ich jetzt mitnehme... aber Justice (Geist der Gerechtigkeit bzw. Kristoff) war der Beste und ist ein muss, schade das er für die Zukunft nicht mehr da ist da er auch Krepiert. Nachdem seine aufgabe zu Ende ist.





_*
IST SCHON WAS BEKANNT*_, ob was neues raus kommt und vorallem wann?
Ich will weiter zocken.


----------



## kmf (22. März 2010)

Einige werden das verspoilerte Pic nicht kennen, weil sie eben den entsprechenden Quest nicht gelöst haben. Mein bisher härtester Kampf steht mir bevor ...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... und mehr verrat ich nicht.


----------



## der Türke (22. März 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Einige werden das verspoilerte Pic nicht kennen, weil sie eben den entsprechenden Quest nicht gelöst haben. Mein bisher härtester Kampf steht mir bevor ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich kenne die stelle, aber was meinst du mit härtesten Kampf? 
verstehe ich net der Endkampf ohne die Kristalle ist Ziemlich schwer....
aber dieser? hmm.....
fand ich net so.


----------



## martinger (22. März 2010)

Spoiler



also ich fand den kampf gegen den drachen in den schwarzmarschen am schwersten.
die Mutter war easy. auch ohne kristalle habe ich das geschafft. hab 2 schurken und den justice (gerechtigkeit) dabei und als heilerin die elfin


----------



## der Türke (22. März 2010)

martinger schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



der einzige kampf den ich schwerer als die anderen war gegen die Mutter. Nicht die Mutter war die entscheidende Faktor sondern die 100 Kinder.... Die Elfen fand ich nicht so besonders, der andere "Schwule" Magier fand ich besser als die Elfen von seinen Fähigkeiten her. (Aber Sonst hätte ich ihn gehängt.)


----------



## kmf (22. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ich kenne die stelle, aber was meinst du mit härtesten Kampf?
> verstehe ich net der Endkampf ohne die Kristalle ist Ziemlich schwer....
> aber dieser? hmm.....
> fand ich net so.


Wie gesagt, die tiefen Wege bin ich bisher nur teilweise angegangen. Sigrun hab ich von dort mitgenommen. Hab mich dann aber erst mal dem anderen Kram zugewendet.Die Quests in der Burg, Krämer suchen, Zutaten für Waffen etc.. Die ganzen Quests in der Stadt usw.


Spoiler



Die Kämpfe in den Schwarzmarschen waren für mich die bisher schwersten und fanden ihren Abschluss beim Kampf gegen den "Kristalldrachen". Ich nenn den mal so, weil der eben so aussieht. Schwer halt deswegen, weil du dort oben eingesperrt bist und dich nicht mehr verpissen kannst. Ich hab den letztlich nur mit Glück geschafft. So viele Anläufe gebraucht, die alle nicht zum Ziel geführt haben. Wer mir sagt, das Ding dort war easy, hat entweder auf leicht oder im God-Modus gespielt.


----------



## der Türke (22. März 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die tiefen Wege bin ich bisher nur teilweise angegangen. Sigrun hab ich von dort mitgenommen. Hab mich dann aber erst mal dem anderen Kram zugewendet.Die Quests in der Burg, Krämer suchen, Zutaten für Waffen etc.. Die ganzen Quests in der Stadt usw.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



 Hattest du ein Neuen Charakter? oder dein Alten?  Also mein Charakter ist nicht ein einziges mal in Gesamten Awakening gestorben. Und denn hab ich Importiert, war aber am schluss auf Level 30.(Das ist auch das Letzte Level zum GLück muss ich sagen den mein Balken hatte zu wenig Plätze um noch iwas aufzunehmen) Aber geil ist es. Ich spiel das nochmal weil ich mich nicht so um die Nebenquest und des weiteren gekümmert habe. Ich wollte es ein mal durchspielen. (ein Kleiner Tipp Töte die Schmuggler und lass dir von denen nix einreden..!! sonst redet die Stadtwache nicht mehr.)  DRAGEN AGE ROCKT!!!


----------



## kmf (22. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Hattest du ein Neuen Charakter? oder dein Alten?  Also mein Charakter ist nicht ein einziges mal in Gesamten Awakening gestorben. Und denn hab ich Importiert, war aber am schluss auf Level 30.(Das ist auch das Letzte Level zum GLück muss ich sagen den mein Balken hatte zu wenig Plätze um noch iwas aufzunehmen) Aber geil ist es. Ich spiel das nochmal weil ich mich nicht so um die Nebenquest und des weiteren gekümmert habe. Ich wollte es ein mal durchspielen. (ein Kleiner Tipp Töte die Schmuggler und lass dir von denen nix einreden..!! sonst redet die Stadtwache nicht mehr.)  DRAGEN AGE ROCKT!!!


Level 30?  Bei Level 25 war doch im Hauptspiel Schluss. 

Ich hab auch einen Char aus einer meiner vorher gespielten Missionen übernommen. Eine Elfin mit ausgezeichneten 2 Waffenkenntnissen und Meister im Bogenschießen. Von Wade hat die gerade einen Granatenbogen, sowie ein sehr geiles Schwert angefertigt bekommen.

Ich glaub, bei der Mission in der Silbermine hab ich es irgendwie verpasst mir die Schuppen der Dragos zu nehmen. Besitze derzeit nur 2. und damit kann Wade nichts anfangen.


----------



## der Türke (22. März 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Level 30?  Bei Level 25 war doch im Hauptspiel Schluss.
> 
> Ich hab auch einen Char aus einer meiner vorher gespielten Missionen übernommen. Eine Elfin mit ausgezeichneten 2 Waffenkenntnissen und Meister im Bogenschießen. Von Wade hat die gerade einen Granatenbogen, sowie ein sehr geiles Schwert angefertigt bekommen.
> 
> Ich glaub, bei der Mission in der Silbermine hab ich es irgendwie verpasst mir die Schuppen der Dragos zu nehmen. Besitze derzeit nur 2. und damit kann Wade nichts anfangen.



  In Awakening geht es bis Level 30. Ich hoffe mal im Nächsten Teil kann man den Helden auch Importieren . Denn mein Charakter hat 600 Goldstücke und ich finde das lohnt sich auf jeden...:daumhoch:


----------



## rabit (22. März 2010)

Hab es durchgespielt einfach nur geil das Spiel.


----------



## der Türke (22. März 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Hab es durchgespielt einfach nur geil das Spiel.



 Welches Origin oder Awakening?  Ich fand Origin von seiner Erzähl Struktur und die Glieder von Gut und Böse besser als in Awakening,  dort ist man schon ein Großer Held und dann soll man kleine Schmugglern helfen? noch iwelche sonder wünsche?


----------



## boss3D (22. März 2010)

Ich warte immer noch, bis man die Englische Xbox 360 Version von DAO auch ohne Kreditkarte in Österreich kaufen kann ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## der Türke (22. März 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch, bis man die Englische Xbox 360 Version von DAO auch ohne Kreditkarte in Österreich kaufen kann ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



 Ich würde dir raten es für Pc zu kaufen, In Österreich. Den Die PC Fassung hat gegenüber der Konsolen Fassung einen Erheblichen vorteil. Das betrifft die Überblick des Sachlachfeldes und das auswählen der Fähigkeiten geht um einiges schneller und einfacher als auf der Konsole.


----------



## kmf (22. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> In Awakening geht es bis Level 30. Ich hoffe mal im Nächsten Teil kann man den Helden auch Importieren . Denn mein Charakter hat 600 Goldstücke und ich finde das lohnt sich auf jeden...:daumhoch:


Ich glaub, wir spielen ganz verschiedene Games. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (22. März 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wir spielen ganz verschiedene Games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  So ein Misst. Man bekommt ja sollche Orden bzw. Medialen für jede "Spezielle" Quest und man kann sie im Menü unter Profil abrufen und da war ein Orden für Level 30 da dachte ich das wäre, dass Limit für das Spie.  ich werde auf jedenfall Dragon Age Origins nochmal durchzocken mit allen Nebenquest. (Ich habe mir von youtube unterstützt geholt) Danach gehts dann wieder an Awakening alle Nebenquest.... die es gibt natürlich Vorbildlich.... Ein Held wird ja nicht Täglich geboren.


----------



## kero81 (22. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> die Überblick des Sachlachfeldes



Ääääh, was?


----------



## der Türke (23. März 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ääääh, was?



Noch nie was davon gehört? Bei der Konsole hat man nicht so ein Großes Sichtfeld. Da man keine "Vogel" Perspektive hat.


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (23. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> So ein Misst. Man bekommt ja sollche Orden bzw. Medialen für jede "Spezielle" Quest und man kann sie im Menü unter Profil abrufen und da war ein Orden für Level 30 da dachte ich das wäre, dass Limit für das Spie.  ich werde auf jedenfall Dragon Age Origins nochmal durchzocken mit allen Nebenquest. (Ich habe mir von youtube unterstützt geholt) Danach gehts dann wieder an Awakening alle Nebenquest.... die es gibt natürlich Vorbildlich.... Ein Held wird ja nicht Täglich geboren.


 
Schon Origin konnte man über lvl20 spielen. Ich bin z.B bei 21 gelandet zum Schluss  Bei Anderen war schon bei 19 Ende.


----------



## der Türke (23. März 2010)

MorPheuZ76 schrieb:


> Schon Origin konnte man über lvl20 spielen. Ich bin z.B bei 21 gelandet zum Schluss  Bei Anderen war schon bei 19 Ende.




Bei Origins geht es ja "nur" bis Level 25


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (23. März 2010)

Bis wohin gehts denn in Awakening? 40?


----------



## sh4sta (24. März 2010)

MorPheuZ76 schrieb:


> Bis wohin gehts denn in Awakening? 40?



35 soweit ich weiß


----------



## The_Rock (24. März 2010)

In Dragon Age gabs ja nen Trick, wie man das Maximallevel ohne Probleme erreichen konnte (sofern man die Dalish-Elfen nicht gekillt hat). Da waren die Elfenwurzeln saubillig, und diese konnte man im Lager den "Elfentruppen" spenden, wofür man massig XP bekam.

Ist sowas auch in Awakening möglich?


----------



## der Türke (24. März 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> In Dragon Age gabs ja nen Trick, wie man das Maximallevel ohne Probleme erreichen konnte (sofern man die Dalish-Elfen nicht gekillt hat). Da waren die Elfenwurzeln saubillig, und diese konnte man im Lager den "Elfentruppen" spenden, wofür man massig XP bekam.
> 
> Ist sowas auch in Awakening möglich?




Nein sowas in der Art gibt es nicht...
Aber man kann sich Spezielle hilfe, besorgen.  (Feuer von Himmel Regnen lassen etc. Magie) das geht aber nur im letzten kampf gegen die Mutter 


*An Alle die, die DLC "Return to Ostagar" *haben,
macht diese Quest so spät wie möglich macht es sogar zu letzten Aufgabe bevor ihr den Archdemon umlegt.
Denn die Waffen und Rüstungen passen sich euren Level an, d.h. wenn ihr ein niedrigen Level habt so haben die Waffen auch nur ein niedrigen Schaden.
Die Waffen von Duncan sind gut zu gebrauchen für das Addon ich glaube sogar das sie nur für die Bestimmt waren.


----------



## der Türke (3. April 2010)

So ich habe die besten und Stärksten Waffen im Gesamten Spiel.
Aber iwie finde ich es immer noch dumm, dass die Mächtigste Armbrust in Lothering ist direckt am anfang des spiels.
Aber das mit der Mächtigesten Einhand Waffe finde ich geil Kompiniert mit Duncan Waffe, ein Meister Werk.

So jetzt schreibe ich mal die Mächtigsten Waffen hin.

Das Mächtigste Einhand Waffe ist die 
Starfang (Longsword)
Starmetal
Requires: 31 Strength     *11.90*     3.40%     1.00     +3 Dexterity
+3 Damage
+2.5 Armor Penetration 
(die Findet man nur, wenn die DLC Warden Keep besitzt)

Die Mächtigste Zweihandwaffe.

Starfang (Greatsword)
Starmetal
Requires: 38 Strength     *18.70     *2.55%      1.10     +3 Strength
+2.5 Armor Penetration
+8 Attack 
(auch nur mit Warden Keep.)

Der Mächtigste Bogen

Far Song
Dragonthorn
Requires: 34 Dexterity     *9.60*     1.60%     1.00     +2 damage ( man bekommt das Gute Stück in Redcliff vom Schmied)
Rapid aim
+3% ranged critical chance
+10 attack
+10% critical/backstab damage


P.s. Man muss sich entscheiden, ob man das Mächtigst  Einhand Schwert oder das Mächtigst Zweihandwaffe möchte.
Für den Schurken eignet sich die Fähigkeit, Zwei Waffen gleichzeitig zu Tragen.
Es empfiehlt sich mit Level 22 nach Ostagar zu gehen und Duncan´s Waffe zu Holen. Die Kombination ist einmalig.


Awakening gibt es noch ein viel besser Einhand und Zweihand Waffe, habe sie aber noch nicht gefuden. 
Wenn ich sie finde Poste ich auch mal.
Für Fragen bin ich offen 
*
Soll ich noch anderen Waffen reinschreiben? Wie z.B. Duncan´s Waffe oder Calians Rüstung oder vll noch die Beste Armbrust und Bogen??*



Hier habe nun alle *Black 6 Vials *gefunden. 

Royal Place Orzamma
Deep Roads
Denerium (überfall)
Circle Tower  (neben der Andrastet Statur die auf den Boden liegt)
Brecillican Ruins. (Dalish Quest, neben denn Verrückten Magier) 
Werewolf's (wenn man euch zu Witherfang führt geht den weg ein kleines Stück zurück und erforscht die stellen die ihr, wegen den Werwolfs nicht gesehen habt)


----------



## vanTobsn (4. April 2010)

Moinz,

Ich hänge beim Add on irgendwie gerade fest. 

Man bekommt doch diesen Auftrag die Dämonenmutter umzumoschen. Ich bin dann dort hin und hab mich dann bis zu "Dragos Ruh" (?!) durchgekämpft.
Bevor man dort reinkann kommt doch dieser "Hohe Drache". Das Problem ist nur dass meine Aufstellung im Moment sehr Nahkampflastig ist:

1*Dual Wide Krieger
1*2-H Krieger
1*Schurke
1*Def Krieger

Mit der Aufstellung pack ich den Drachen einfach nicht, da er viel zu Meleeunfreundlich ist. (Kicken rechts, kicken links, kicken hinten, Beissen)

Die Gruppe kann ich nicht verändern und Reisen geht irgendwie auch nicht mehr, keine Ahnung warum 

Any Ideas?


----------



## der Türke (4. April 2010)

vanTobsn schrieb:


> Moinz,
> 
> Ich hänge beim Add on irgendwie gerade fest.
> 
> ...



Du kannst im Optionsmenü die Schwierigkeitsstufe runter drehen das sollte helfen


----------



## vanTobsn (4. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Du kannst im Optionsmenü die Schwierigkeitsstufe runter drehen das sollte helfen



Es wiederstrebt mir zwar durch und durch aber wenns garnicht anders geht muss es wohl sein. Vielen dank


----------



## vanTobsn (5. April 2010)

Das is natürlich jetzt ne saudoofe Sache...

Es is wohl so, dass man, sobald man diese Quest mit der Dämonenmutter beginnt nicht mehr reisen kann. Jetzt sitze ich grad irg bisschen in der Kacke, da ich die Mutter mit der Kombo selbst auf leicht nicht schaffe.

Find ich ein bisschen schade irgendwie... die Mutter ist wie der Drache so dermaßen unfreundlich gegenüber Nahkämpfern, dass ich wohl nicht weiterkommen werde. Heiltränke kaufen fällt auch flach wegen dem Reiseverbot.

Verstehe garnicht warum man da nicht mehr Möglichkeiten eingebaut hat ein paar Leute mitzunehmen. Das Originalspiel habe ich als Krieger mit dem Zwergen, Wynn und Morrigan gezockt, das hat wunderbar funktioniert.
Im Add on is mir nur Anfangs dieser Zauberer begegnet, der war mir schon zu offensiv geskillt und später noch diese Naturtusse, der ich irgendwie nicht ganz getraut hab.  (n bisschen geht man ja doch auf in der Rollenspielwelt)

Jetzt steh ich ohne Healer/Mage da und hab die taktischen Möglichkeiten einer Honigmelone


----------



## der Türke (5. April 2010)

vanTobsn schrieb:


> Das is natürlich jetzt ne saudoofe Sache...
> 
> Es is wohl so, dass man, sobald man diese Quest mit der Dämonenmutter beginnt nicht mehr reisen kann. Jetzt sitze ich grad irg bisschen in der Kacke, da ich die Mutter mit der Kombo selbst auf leicht nicht schaffe.
> 
> ...




Tja da fällt nur noch ein Möglichkeit eine Frühere Speicherstand laden.

ich habe für das addon 5stunden gebraucht.... war mir viel zu kurz die HQ nun spiele ich es nochmal und dies mal mit allen NQ. 
Dir noch viel spass damit


----------



## kmf (5. April 2010)

vanTobsn schrieb:


> Das is natürlich jetzt ne saudoofe Sache...
> 
> Es is wohl so, dass man, sobald man diese Quest mit der Dämonenmutter beginnt nicht mehr reisen kann. Jetzt sitze ich grad irg bisschen in der Kacke, da ich die Mutter mit der Kombo selbst auf leicht nicht schaffe.
> 
> ...


Wieso kannst du nicht reisen? Wenn du Vigils Wache verteidigt hast, kannst du jederzeit dorthin zurück. Wenn du dich hingegen für die Stadt entschieden hast, kannst du zu der zurück. Allerdings Leute austauschen geht dann nicht mehr, wenn du dich für letzteres entschieden hast.
Erst wenn du im Nest der Mutter angekommen bist, ist es nicht mehr möglich zu reisen.

@ der Türke: Das stärkste Schwert im Addon findet man nirgends, sondern bekommt es von Wade geschmiedet, wenn man vorher eine bestimmte Quest erledigt hat. Ich hab ja mal von meinem schwersten Kampf erzählt. Und dann kann man es noch zusätzlich mit max. 3 Paragon-Runen ausrüsten. Wo das trifft wächst kein Kraut mehr. Genauso verhält es sich übrigens mit dem mächtigsten Bogen. Das Holz dazu findest du im Vendanwald. Nur du brauchst dazu außerdem noch spezielle Zutaten. Die heißt es zu finden.


----------



## kmf (5. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Tja da fällt nur noch ein Möglichkeit eine Frühere Speicherstand laden.
> 
> ich habe für das addon 5stunden gebraucht.... war mir viel zu kurz die HQ nun spiele ich es nochmal und dies mal mit allen NQ.
> Dir noch viel spass damit


Glaub ich nicht. In 5h hast du dich nicht so weit aufgelevelt, dass du die verschiedenen Bossgegner schaffen kannst.


----------



## der Türke (5. April 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. In 5h hast du dich nicht so weit aufgelevelt, dass du die verschiedenen Bossgegner schaffen kannst.




Doch man lässt das gequatche einfach weg.
Man muss nichts grossartiges einkaufen da man gegen den Archdemon in Origin schon mächtig eingekauft hat. 
(Ich zumindest hätte für 100 Archdemons gereicht)
und man verfolgt nur die Hauptquest´s. ja und dann ist man in 5 Stunden fertig nur das feeling leidet extrem darunter.
Darum gibt es ja eine runde 2 es wird sogar eine 3 geben, denn ich besorg mir das spiel auf Deutsch. Ich habe wegen der USK eine Import version aber ich will die Deutsch Collectiv version von Origin.
Mein Addon ist ja Deutsch nur, weil das Hauptspiel englisch ist, ist auch das Addon Englisch.

Ach ja so ein kleiner Tipp, wenn man alles gründlich durchsucht und alle HQ und NQ macht kommt man auf Stolze 1000 Goldstücke 



> Das stärkste Schwert im Addon findet man nirgends, sondern bekommt es  von Wade geschmiedet, wenn man vorher eine bestimmte Quest erledigt hat.  Ich hab ja mal von meinem schwersten Kampf erzählt. Und dann kann man  es noch zusätzlich mit max. 3 Paragon-Runen ausrüsten. Wo das trifft  wächst kein Kraut mehr. Genauso verhält es sich übrigens mit dem  mächtigsten Bogen. Das Holz dazu findest du im Vendanwald. Nur du  brauchst dazu außerdem noch spezielle Zutaten. Die heißt es zu finden.


Danke habs gefunde , ich habe aber lange gebraucht um zu verstehen das ich noch ein Diamanten benötige.
Lol ich dachte eig die sind nur da zum verkaufen und Geld kassieren. Eine art Tauschmittel.  Nun ja egal.
Danke Nochmal ​


----------



## The_Rock (5. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Mein Addon ist ja Deutsch nur, weil das Hauptspiel englisch ist, ist auch das Addon Englisch.



Du kannst mal versuchen die beiden deutschen Sprachdateien von der DVD zu entpacken (die eine is für Texte, die andere für Audio). In der Konfiguration dann "deutsch" auswählen (oder in der Config-Datei manuell einstellen).

Bei mir hats gefunzt, da ich ne defekte deutsche Origins Version hatte, und es auf englisch spielen "musste" (hatte keine Lust es zurück zu schicken).

Ich hab nun auch endlich ne "Mod" gefunden, die *ALLE* DLC-Items aufs AddOn überträgt (nackt/ohne Items spielen ist nicht so prall  ). Seit heute kann ich das Spiel also endlich genießen. Und die ersten beiden Stunden haben schon sehr viel Spaß gemacht.



Spoiler



Oghrens Beitrittsritual war einfach genial, inklusive Kodexeintrag!


----------



## der Türke (5. April 2010)

Hier vermutlich der Schwerste Gegner im Spiel
Falls ihr euch Fragt was für eine Rüstung ich an habe.
Ihr findet sie im Warden´s Keep von den Schmied sie kostet 155 Goldstücke und paar gequetschte, es lohnt sich wirklich sie ist sogar noch besser als die Rüstung von Kristoff und Cailan. (die im Bild mein Magier Trägt)​


Spoiler



Für die, die dort nicht weiterkommen oder es viel zu schwer finden.
Habe ich einen Tipp.
der Drache verwandelt sich in eine Kugel wie im Letzten Bild zu sehen ist. Ihr müsst bis dahin ein fähigkeit mit dem Magier erlernt haben um zu Paralysieren oder Einzusperren oder zu erfrieren.

Vernichtet alle Kugel bis auf einen, denn sollt ihr Einsperren oder einfrieren etc. auf jedenfall aufhalten aber zerstören  ihr nicht.
Alle Mitglieder sollen auf die Kugel in der Mitte einschlagen macht das immer wieder und ihr braucht noch nicht mal Heilträge dafür. Ihr müsst nur dafür sorgen das keine der Kugel die Mitte erreicht und ihr müsst seinem Ersten Angriffen überleben.
Das war schon und ihr bekommt 20 Gold stücke und ein Teil für die Mächtigste Waffe im Addon.


----------



## kmf (5. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Doch man lässt das gequatche einfach weg.
> [...]
> Darum gibt es ja eine runde 2 es wird sogar eine 3 geben, denn ich besorg mir das spiel auf Deutsch. Ich habe wegen der USK eine Import version aber ich will die Deutsch Collectiv version von Origin.
> Mein Addon ist ja Deutsch nur, weil das Hauptspiel englisch ist, ist auch das Addon Englisch.
> ...


Zieh dir bei EA den Downloadmanager. Mit deinem Key kannst du dir dann die deutsche Version runterladen und installieren. Wenn man nicht 100% fit in englisch ist, macht das Game in der lokalisierten Version einfach mehr Fun. Die Dialoge sind oftmals einfach nur köstlich.


----------



## der Türke (6. April 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Zieh dir bei EA den Downloadmanager. Mit deinem Key kannst du dir dann die deutsche Version runterladen und installieren. Wenn man nicht 100% fit in englisch ist, macht das Game in der lokalisierten Version einfach mehr Fun. Die Dialoge sind oftmals einfach nur köstlich.




Zwischen den Leuten erst, ganz besonderes mit Alistair er versucht immer die anderen zu dissen und dan wird er gedisst das finde ich immer zum schrein.

(Elf Magic Quest)
Das schlimme ist bei Awakening in den Wald im Tunnel verliert man ja alle Rüstungsteile und waffnen, aber ich kann meine Eigene Rüstung nicht auftreiben.
Ich suche verzweifelt danach kann mir jemand dort weiterhelfen?


----------



## kmf (6. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Zwischen den Leuten erst, ganz besonderes mit Alistair er versucht immer die anderen zu dissen und dan wird er gedisst das finde ich immer zum schrein.
> 
> (Elf Magic Quest)
> Das schlimme ist bei Awakening in den Wald im Tunnel verliert man ja alle Rüstungsteile und waffnen, aber ich kann meine Eigene Rüstung nicht auftreiben.
> Ich suche verzweifelt danach kann mir jemand dort weiterhelfen?


Wenn sie keiner der Versuchspersonen anhat, liegt sie in der Kiste bei dem Händler Armass vor der Tür des letzten Raumes.


----------



## der Türke (6. April 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Wenn sie keiner der Versuchspersonen anhat, liegt sie in der Kiste bei dem Händler Armass vor der Tür des letzten Raumes.




Nein, eben nicht und deswegen wundere ich mich ja auch...
Ein bug? ich hoffe nicht dann müsste ich ja 8 levels nochmal neu spielen.

wieviele Versuchst personen gab es denn? ich habe nur 3 Gefunden.


----------



## kmf (6. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht und deswegen wundere ich mich ja auch...
> Ein bug? ich hoffe nicht dann müsste ich ja 8 levels nochmal neu spielen.
> 
> wieviele Versuchst personen gab es denn? ich habe nur 3 Gefunden.


Ich weiß es nicht mehr, aber logisch wären 4.


----------



## der Türke (6. April 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht mehr, aber logisch wären 4.




Ja ist es auch, aber wo ist den der 4?

Ich habe sogar, die NQ der Letzte wunsch gemacht aber den 4 habe ich net getroffen.

( so ein misst da muss ich ja auch nochmal gegen den Drachen kämpfen "Kristoffs quest")


----------



## kmf (6. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ja ist es auch, aber wo ist den der 4?
> 
> Ich habe sogar, die NQ der Letzte wunsch gemacht aber den 4 habe ich net getroffen.
> 
> ( so ein misst da muss ich ja auch nochmal gegen den Drachen kämpfen "Kristoffs quest")


Der Spektraldrache ist echt geil. Ich bin ein paar Mal komplett krepiert, bis ich's raus hatte.

Kleiner Tipp:


Spoiler



Plazier einen Heilmagier bei bzw. hinter den Knochen und übernehm dann dessen Steuerung selbst. So kannst du deine Party heilen und den Drache bzw. dessen Blase aus der Ferne in aller Ruhe weichklopfen. Der kommt dort nicht hin, solange von deinen anderen Helfern noch einer kampffähig ist.
In der Taktik solltest du aber zuvor, falls nicht schon geschehen, jedes Mitglied bei Gesundheit >50% mit stärkstem Heiltrank einstellen und gleiches auch bei Mana und Ausdauer vornehmen. Nur halt für Magier eben Lyrium und für die anderen Recken stärkster Ausdauertrank.
Ich hab zusätzlich noch die Rüstungen meiner beiden Schurken in mühevoller Arbeit und unter Einsatz vieler Batzen Gold mit Immunitätsrunen des Paragon aufgepäppelt.
Bei allen Kämpfen wo irgendwie Feuer oder Blitze im Spiel sind, sind die ihr Gold wert, aber wirklich jede Münze.



Ich hab gestern übrigens einen 2. Durchgang gestartet ohne Übernahme meines Helden aus dem vorherigen Hauptspiel. Ist deutlich schwieriger, da du anfangs über weitaus schlechtere Ausrüstung verfügst.



Hast du dir vielleicht den neuen DLC Kram gekauft? Ich bin schwer am Überlegen. Aber 240 Punkte kann man nicht ordern. 400 sind das Mindeste.


----------



## der Türke (6. April 2010)

> Hast du dir vielleicht den neuen DLC Kram gekauft? Ich bin schwer am Überlegen. Aber 240 Punkte kann man nicht ordern. 400 sind das Mindeste.


meinst du etwa denn?
Feastday Gifts and Pranks bzw 
Festtagsgeschenke -und Streiche ?

Ansonsten ist mir kein Neues DLC bekannt.

Zu dem Drachen, welche Schwierigkeitsstufe hattest du denn?
Ich habe bei dem Drachen nur Mana Tränke benutzt sonst nur Heilung und Vereisung näheres steht in meinem Letzten Post. 


Ich habe herausgefunden, wo meine Rüstung ist, aber ich kann sie nicht bekommen durch ein Bug, den Das Monster, dass meine Rüstung hat ist Tot. Zumindest liegt er auf dem Boden und bewegt sich nicht. Meine Kleine Truppe geht auch nicht in den Angriffs Modus aber wenn ich in der Nähe Zaubere Steht über dem Darkspawn, Ressistens. (BUG´s sind so eine Verdammte ********) Jetzt darf ich quasi neu Beginnen mit dem Addon.


(mir ist Grad aufgefallen das ich über 7GB nur Screenshots von Dragon Age habe )


----------



## kmf (6. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> meinst du etwa denn?
> Feastday Gifts and Pranks bzw
> Festtagsgeschenke -und Streiche ?
> 
> ...



Genau den DLC Kram meine ich.

Hab nur das erste Mal das Hauptspiel in der Stufe "normal" durchgespielt. 

[Prollmodus]
Ab dann nur noch in der Einstellung "schwer". 
[/Prollmodus]


----------



## der Türke (7. April 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Genau den DLC Kram meine ich.
> 
> Hab nur das erste Mal das Hauptspiel in der Stufe "normal" durchgespielt.
> 
> ...



Ist man auf Schwer auf einer Besseren Finanziellen lage oder hat man dort mehr Erfahrungspunkte beim "Slain" (Töten) ?


----------



## emazemc (7. April 2010)

hast du etwa geldprobleme? ich hatte selbst am ende noch genug geld übrig um alles für tränkte etc auf den kopf zu hauen


----------



## der Türke (7. April 2010)

emazemc schrieb:


> hast du etwa geldprobleme? ich hatte selbst am ende noch genug geld übrig um alles für tränkte etc auf den kopf zu hauen



Nein das, nicht aber Geld kann man immer Brauchen. 

*Jetzt Mal eine Quiz Frage, was fällt euch auf diesen Bildern auf?*

​


----------



## der Türke (8. April 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Du kannst mal versuchen die beiden deutschen Sprachdateien von der DVD zu entpacken (die eine is für Texte, die andere für Audio). In der Konfiguration dann "deutsch" auswählen (oder in der Config-Datei manuell einstellen).
> 
> Bei mir hats gefunzt, da ich ne defekte deutsche Origins Version hatte, und es auf englisch spielen "musste" (hatte keine Lust es zurück zu schicken).
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Beiden Sprachdateien kopiert aber es lässt sich iwie nicht auf Deutsch einstellen.
Kannst du mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## emazemc (8. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Nein das, nicht aber Geld kann man immer Brauchen.



klar das is wahr.. aber ich bin nichmal alles losgeworden


----------



## kmf (8. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Nein das, nicht aber Geld kann man immer Brauchen.
> 
> *Jetzt Mal eine Quiz Frage, was fällt euch auf diesen Bildern auf?*
> 
> ​


Du bist ein Cheater.


----------



## der Türke (8. April 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Du bist ein Cheater.





Nein, Nein das ist kein Cheat sondern ein Bug..... und falls wirklich mal in Dragon age cheaten sollte dann bestimmt nicht im Addon da gibt es schon alles was man braucht und das man 5 Leute dabei hat ist bei Origin weit aus mehr effektiver. 



Spoiler



*Warning*


Spoiler



Statt das Level des Waldelfen zu machen(Tunnel erforschen) , bin ich nach Vigilys Keep geganngen und hab sie zum Grey Warden ernannt und so entstand der Bug das ich Plötzlich zu 5 war. 



Spoiler



wenn man wieder iwann seine Leute auswählen muss korrigiert sich der Bug von alleine aber so ist das mal eine Nette application



Spoiler



das ist sogar für Jutice gut denn der hasst diese Frau und ich fühle mit dem.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2010)

Ich habe das Spiel auch durchgezockt(in Mittel) und muß sagen das der Erzdämon leichter als manch andere Gegner war. 


Spoiler



Mit dem zur Hilfe rufen der Zauberer ist es wohl am leichtesten.



Mal gucken wann ich mir "Awakening" gebe. Erstmal demnächst "Mass Effect 2" zoggen.


----------



## der Türke (10. April 2010)

Shadowchaser schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel auch durchgezockt(in Mittel) und muß sagen das der Erzdämon leichter als manch andere Gegner war.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Wenn du Hilfe bei Mass Effect brauchst sag Bescheid 

Ich habe das Spiel in jeder Variante schon durchgezogt und muss sagen das der erste teil schlechter war als 2 ach ja du brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen wegen den DLC die sind für ME 2 alle "bullshit" wenn man  es Höflich ausdrückt.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2010)

Jo. Wenn ich mal Probs habe melde ich mich.


----------



## der Türke (25. April 2010)

Ich habe ein Mod gefunden wie man den Helm  abschaltet solange man nicht kämpft, ist der Helm nicht sichtbar.
Allein Die Mod´s auf der seite Nexus sind so geil, man kann das Aussehen der Crue ändern neue waffen installieren neue Nebequest runterladen, Die Kokai Woods z.b. ist zwar 600MB gross aber es Lohnt sich, für das meiste an herunterladen benötigt man eine anmeldung aber das geht fix.


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2010)

Hattet ihr schonmal abstürze bei Awakening? Hab meine CPU und den Ram übertaktet, nicht das es daran liegt.
Btw. Awakening ist ja mal richtig gut!


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2010)

Hängt sich Awakening eigentlich direkt hinter das Hauptspiel an? Hab nämlich damals beim zweiten Durchlauf nur bis etwa 30% Fortschritt gezockt und will nicht erst noch einmal das Hauptspiel fertig machen müssen umd Awakening zu zocken.


----------



## The_Rock (26. April 2010)

@kero
Einen oder zwei. Nichts weltbewegendes.
Wobei das Hauptspiel (Origins) garnicht abgestürzt ist.


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2010)

Musst nur Dragon Age Origins installiert haben, dann kannst du Awakening installieren und gleich los daddeln. Musst nicht erst Origins beenden, hatte ich auch nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Musst nicht erst Origins beenden, hatte ich auch nicht.


 
Ja wenn das so ist werd ich es mir wohl doch noch zulegen. Wird der Charakter vom ersten Teil denn nicht weiter verwendet?


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2010)

Doch, den kannst du Importieren, hab ich auch gemacht!  Hat denn nu auch jemand das Problem das Awakening abstürzt oder liegt das vll an meinem übertakteten Ram?


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2010)

Du könntest ja mal zum testen den Speicher auf Standard stellen und sehen ob sich was verändert.


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2010)

@The Rock
Sorry hab deinen Post übersehen. Ok ist gut, bei mir ist es bis jetzt auch nur zwei mal abgestürzt.
Dumme Frage: Wie stelle ich denn Runen her? Habe die Fähigkeit Meisterhafte Runenherstellung, aber was brauche ich denn um eine Rune herzustellen ausser leere Runensteine?Ich möchte eine Blitzrune des Großmeisters herstellen...


----------



## The_Rock (26. April 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> @The Rock
> Sorry hab deinen Post übersehen. Ok ist gut, bei mir ist es bis jetzt auch nur zwei mal abgestürzt.
> Dumme Frage: Wie stelle ich denn Runen her? Habe die Fähigkeit Meisterhafte Runenherstellung, aber was brauche ich denn um eine Rune herzustellen ausser leere Runensteine?Ich möchte eine Blitzrune des Großmeisters herstellen...



Du brauchst glaub ich jeweils ne Rune der unteren Stufe. In deinem Fall Blitzrune des Meisters(?). Weiß nimmer so genau. Wenn du die net hast, musste dich halt "hocharbeiten", also alle Blitzrunenvorlagen kaufen, dann von der kleinsten Blitzrune anfangen. Die kleinste Blitzrune + alle Vorlagen kann man bei dem Händler in Vigils Wacht kaufen (also im HQ), allerdings erst wenn man alle Händlerquests erfüllt hat (sind glaub ich 2?). Außerdem muss man evtl Händlerwege oder "alles" beschützen, wenn am Anfang des Spiels nach der Truppenverteilung gefragt wird. Bin mir bei diesem Punkt aber nicht so sicher.

Die genannte Rune muss man ja für nen Quest herstellen (denk mal dafür brauchst du sie ). Bei mir tritt allerdings das Problem auf, dass die "Blitzrune des Großmeisters" Vorlage ne ganz andere Rune freischaltet. Somit kann ich die Quest auch nicht beenden 
Mal schaun ob ich die Rune noch per Cheat reinhauen kann...

Jedenfalls ist Awakening schon ziemlich buggy (im Vergleich zu Origins). Taschendiebstähle sind z.B. auch nicht immer erfolgreich, bzw es steht schon, dass man was geklaut hat, allerdings ist dann kein Item im Inventar zu finden. Passiert ziemlich oft.


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2010)

Hm, jo das es sehr Buggy ist, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Hab bei Spieletipps n paar Codes gefunden (ohje jetzt geht gleich das Cheater gebrüll los) die ich mal testen werde. Unter anderem auch einen Ort an den man sich teleportiren kann wo man gegen alle Bosse des Spiels kämpfen kann und einen Ort an dem alle Items sind.

Edit:
Hab jetzt Awakening durch und es hat sich fast wie ein richtiges Spiel angefühlt. Top! Jetzt bin ich wieder bei Origins dran und hab ne Frage: In Awakening in der Vigils Wacht gab es doch eine Kiste in der man Ausrüstung bunkern konnte. Gibt es so eine auch in Origins??? Oder etwas vergleichbares?


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube, durch einen Mod kannst du wie in Diablo bzw. Awakening dir eine Kiste "zaubern".

Ich hab Awakening noch nicht ganz durch, mir gefällt es aber ebenfalls sehr


----------



## der Türke (16. Mai 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, durch einen Mod kannst du wie in Diablo bzw. Awakening dir eine Kiste "zaubern".
> 
> Ich hab Awakening noch nicht ganz durch, mir gefällt es aber ebenfalls sehr



Du kannst auch Leliana in Awakening durch ein Mod herzaubern. 

Hier das Aktuelle Video von Dragon age Dark
http://eu.dragonage.com/news.asp?id=69082


----------



## Frickie (16. Mai 2010)

hallo leute, bin gerade im nichts und soll mich in eine maus verwandeln. habe ja oben dieses symbol mit der maus, wenn ich da drauf klicke passiert aber nichts???
HELP!!!


----------



## Arctosa (18. Mai 2010)

So ich hab jetzt endlich mal mit dem Spiel angefangen und muss sagen, was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab gefällt mir 
Mich würde mal interessieren wie lange ihr für einen kompletten Durchgang gebraucht habt?


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2010)

Nun ich hab für Origins ungefähr 50 Std. gebraucht, habe aber bei weitem nicht alle Quests absolviert.


Ich spiele zur Zeit das Addon (Awakening), und bin mal gespannt, wieviel Zeit man hier etwa braucht. Hoffentlich ist es nicht zu kurz.

Welches größere Addon steht denn eigentlich als nächstes an, bzw. ist überhaupt eins geplant?


----------



## der Türke (19. Mai 2010)

Arctosa schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt endlich mal mit dem Spiel angefangen und muss sagen, was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab gefällt mir
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie lange ihr für einen kompletten Durchgang gebraucht habt?




habe alle Quest absolviert war am ende auf Level 23 durch die Dalish elven und jede menge elfoots kam ich auf level 25.

Gebraucht habe ich 85Stunden mit  einer Komplettlösung


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe mal, dass mir einer diese 3 fragen kurz beantworten kann - sonst muss ich doch nen neuen Thread machen  Hatte DA damals nur kurz angespielt und gestern erst wieder "hervorgekramt" und im Grunde den ganzen Abend und auch Teile der Nacht gespielt 


1) Da gibt es ja das Problem beim Spielstand-Laden mit "Dieser Spielstand verwendet Premiuminhalte"...  Man kann dann ja auf Start/ausführen/services.msc gehen und den DragonAge-Updater manuell starten. Geht das nicht irgendwie anders? 

2) Stichwort Taktik: ich will nicht, dass meine Charaktere selber allen möglichen kram machen. Daher hab ich die Taktik ausgeschaltet. Aber das ist wiederum auch zu krass: die bleiben einfach stehen, auch wenn Gegner angreifen... Wie kann ich die Taktik so einstellen, dass die nichts machen außer den nächstgelegenen Gegner mit ihrer Standardwaffe anzugreifen?

3) wie knacke ich Truhen? Ich hab ne Magierin (Mensch), aber auch mit einem Schurken, der mich bei der Wildnis-Mission begleitete, bei der man Blut der dunklen Brut finden soll, konnte ich 2-3 der verschlossenen truhen nicht öffnen... 

thx


----------



## The_Rock (31. Mai 2010)

1.) Versteh ich irgendwie nicht, sorry  

2.) Ich hatte das selbe Problem wie du. Hab dann nur eine Taktik für jeden hinzugefügt: "Angreifen: Ziel des Hauptcharakters". Irgendwo müssts auch "nächstgelegenen Gegner angreifen" geben. Aber ich denk "Fokus-Fire" is garnicht mal so schlecht 

3.) Truhen knacken können nur Schurken. Je nach Truhenlevel muss man da halt das Schlösserknacken hochskillen. Anders gehts leider nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2010)

zu 1) : es gibt da nen Bug, dass beim Spielstand-Laden behauptet wird, man habe einen Zusatzinhalt (diese Quest mit dem Steingolem), die nicht authorisiert sei. Wenn man das macht, was ich beschrieben habe, kann man den Bug zumgehen. ist aber halt sehr nervig.


zu 2) check ich mal, thx

zu 3) ich hatte bei einer Mission nen Schurken zugewiesen bekommen, es gab dort auch verschlossene Truhen - aber auch der Schurke konnte die nicht öffnen... ich hasse so was, warum stehen dann da überhauot Truhen?


----------



## Rizzard (31. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> zu 3) ich hatte bei einer Mission nen Schurken zugewiesen bekommen, es gab dort auch verschlossene Truhen - aber auch der Schurke konnte die nicht öffnen... ich hasse so was, warum stehen dann da überhauot Truhen?



Also, wenn du selbst kein Schurke bist, aber einen dabei hast, und du versuchst eine verschlossene Truhe zu öffnen, müsste dir der Schurke vorschlagen das für dich zu erledigen.
Allerdings muss er hoch genug gelevelt sein, um sie letzt endlich wirklich öffnen zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte den Schurken ja aktiv, also mit dem Schurken per Rechtsklick auf die Truhe. Kann natürlich sein, dass der Schlösser Knacken gar nicht beherrschte, das ist ja noch am Anfang des Spiels, wo man Level 3 ist. Der Schurke war auch nur bei dieser Mission dabei


----------



## Rizzard (31. Mai 2010)

Du musst "Schlösser knacken" natürlich extra leveln. Da gibts meines Wissens vier Stufen. 
Wenn der Schurke vielleicht gerade mal auf der ersten Stufe war, kann es gut sein, das du die Truhe noch nicht öffnen konntest.


----------



## The_Rock (31. Mai 2010)

Jo, bei Level 3 is das auch nicht verwunderlich. Musst dann irgendwann hochskillen 

Den Bug kenn ich garnicht. Allerdings hatte Dragon Age schon immer mit DLC/Serverproblemen zu kämpfen. Bei mir z.B. hat sich Shale irgendwann "verabschiedet". Ich konnte ihn/sie jedenfalls nicht mehr ansprechen


----------



## der Türke (31. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Schurken ja aktiv, also mit dem Schurken per Rechtsklick auf die Truhe. Kann natürlich sein, dass der Schlösser Knacken gar nicht beherrschte, das ist ja noch am Anfang des Spiels, wo man Level 3 ist. Der Schurke war auch nur bei dieser Mission dabei




In Origins kann man jede Truhe öffnen die meisten lassen sich erst im verlauf der Hauptstory, erst öffnen (wie z.B. am Marktplatz oder durch Schlüsseln.)

Aber nicht nur die Fertigkeit Truhe öffnen muss man freischalten man sollte auch einen Geschicklichkeit von 38 Punkten haben. (kleiner Tipp Such die Juggernout Rüstung und viele Elfoots im Lager verbrauchen das sollte helfen)

Viel Spass

MFG der Türke


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

Ich bin jetzt schon recht gut vorangekommen  Ich hab als menschl. Magierin bei der Schlacht mitgemacht, war schon in Redcliff und hab das Dorft verteidigt, war beim kranken Earl, hab die Urne mit der Asche gefunden und ihn geheilt, ich war in dieser Stadt Deberin im Osten, in beiden Städten hab ich Nebenquests gemacht, ich hab auch 2-3 Nebenquest erfüllt, die auf der Weltkarte ein eigenes Symbol haben, ich bin nur bei den Zwergen und habe schon vieles erfüllt wie zB auch den Arenakamp - Aber das mit den Truhen kotzt mich echt an, ich kann trotzdem so gut wie keine verschlossene Truhe öffnen...  den erste Schurken/Dieb, den man findet, ist der Attentäter nach der Redcliff-Verteidigung, und der kann noch nicht mal Schlösser öffnen. Da muss man erst ne ganze Weile spielen, damit der aufsteigt und man ihm dann EINEN Punkt auf das Schlösserknacken-Talent zuweisen kann - aber das reicht bei weitem noch nicht, von 10 Truhen geht grad mal eine auf... also nochmal weiterspielen, damit der erneut aufsteigt, und immer noch gehen 8 von 10 nicht auf... das ist echt frustrierend... 


btw: gibt es irgendeinen Hinweis, welche Mission schwer ist und welche nicht? In Redcliff hab ich zB eine Mission mit einer Karawane bekommen und eine mit "Flüchtlingen" - die eine hab ich mit links geschafft, die andere nach 4 mal neuladen nicht, dann erstmal nach Daberin weiter, dort XP gesammelt, die "Karawane" erneut versucht - wieder keine Chance... 

ach ja: ist das ein Bug oder normal: wenn ich eine Quest aktiviere, wird mir NICHT auf der Weltmap angezeigt, wo ich hinmuss. Oft steht in der Missionsbeschreibung ja nichts drin außer "Fahrt zum Ort auf der karte...."


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juni 2010)

Also bei mir kams auch schon öfter vor, das mir nichts auf der Map angezeigt wurde.

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich mal den Magier-Turm absolvieren. Der ist ziemlich einfach, und man macht da ne Menge Skills.

Wenn du nen Schurken ordentlich mit Klugheit skillst, kannst du meines Wissens auch öfter was auf Schlösser-knacken verteilen. Bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher, vielleicht kommt diese Option auch immer nur ab nem bestimmten Levelup.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hab inzwischen DREI Level vergeben für Schlösser von 4 und kriege immer noch kaum truhen auf... das ist doch nicht normal - muss ich da mehr machen als nur Schurken aktivieren und Rechtsklick? zB Bei Drakensang brauchte man zusätzlich noch Dietriche... 

Bin jetzt bei der Zwergenstadt scheinbar fast fertig, Endkampf mit der Diebes-Chefin.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab inzwischen DREI Level vergeben für Schlösser von 4 und kriege immer noch kaum truhen auf... das ist doch nicht normal - muss ich da mehr machen als nur Schurken aktivieren und Rechtsklick? zB Bei Drakensang brauchte man zusätzlich noch Dietriche...


 
Ein Rechtsklick auf die Truhe reicht und der Schurke kann es öffnen.
Der erste Klick knackt die Truhe, der zweite Klick macht sie auf.

Vielleicht hast du auch einfach Pech, und findest nur Stufe 4 Truhen, während du die leichter zu knackenden Truhen übersiehst.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

ich bin echt in jeder Ecke unterwegs auf der Suche nach Truhen usw. , zB im Räuberlager in der Zwergenstadt sind bestimmt 5-6 Truhen: keine ging auf... dann stehen bei den Zwergen wohl nur Stufe 4-Truhen und ich bin offenbar "zu früh" dort unterwegs....


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... dann stehen bei den Zwergen wohl nur Stufe 4-Truhen und ich bin offenbar "zu früh" dort unterwegs....


 
Ich muss zugeben, das ich auch erst ziemlich spät nach Orzammar bin, da die Tiefen Wege nicht ganz ohne sind.
Ich hab erst Redcliff, Turm der Magie, den ....wald und Earl Eamon absolviert und bin anschließend nach Orzammar.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

vlt. brech ich mal ab und mach erst den Magierturm? Bisher ging es ganz gut in Orzammer. Das härteste war diese Schurken-Anführerin, da musste ich zweimal neuladen, und in den tiefen Wegen ein Alpha-Oger, der aus einem Hinterhalt kam - aber selbst das hab ich (grad so) ohne Neuladen geschafft. In den tiefen Wegen bin ich aber erst so ca. 1/2 Spielstunde unterwegs.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt. brech ich mal ab und mach erst den Magierturm?



Also ich fand den Magierturm recht einfach. Hier kannst du dich schön hoch skillen und bekommst unter Umständen einen nützlichen Verbündeten/Verbündete (will da noch nichts verraten^^).


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt. brech ich mal ab und mach erst den Magierturm? Bisher ging es ganz gut in Orzammer. Das härteste war diese Schurken-Anführerin, da musste ich zweimal neuladen, und in den tiefen Wegen ein Alpha-Oger, der aus einem Hinterhalt kam - aber selbst das hab ich (grad so) ohne Neuladen geschafft. In den tiefen Wegen bin ich aber erst so ca. 1/2 Spielstunde unterwegs.




Ich rate dir, erst alle Quest in Lothering zu machen (und dabei meine ich wirklich alle) und danach Magier Turm Quest, dannach Redcliff aber nur Errettung der Stadt (untote Quest) dannach sofort nach Denerim (hier sind einige Quest noch zu schwer daher solltest du reichlich neben Quest machen)

und wenn du damit Fertig bist auf nach Dalish (vergiss nicht die Juggernout  Rüstung.)

danach Haven um Redcliff Quest zu benden nehmt dabei Sten mit gegen ihn müsst ihr Kämpfen das bringt euch 6+ Punkte bei ihm, falls ihr ihn besiegt.

und dann erst Orzamma.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

naja, Redcliff hab ich ja schon fertig bis auf 1-2 der an der Kirche angeschlagenen Quests   Sten ist schon lange in meiner Gruppe dabei. 

Lothering ist schon lange "ausgegraut", da kann ich nicht mehr hin.


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, Redcliff hab ich ja schon fertig bis auf 1-2 der an der Kirche angeschlagenen Quests   Sten ist schon lange in meiner Gruppe dabei.
> 
> Lothering ist schon lange "ausgegraut", da kann ich nicht mehr hin.




Eine Liste von "Bösen" Männern.

Belien
Branka
Zevran "unter 25 Prozent" 
Anora wenn man nicht mit ihr spricht nach Arl Emon
Arl of Denerim
Arl Howe
und nicht zu vergessen Loghain

Kleiner Tipp
Um die Spezifikation "Reaven" Freizuschalten muss man Andrastet Ashes Zerstören dagegen ist aber Wynne und wird sich gegen euch Stellen da solltet ihr abspeichern und nochmal laden die Spezifikation ist dann immer wählbar.

Ihr solltet auch Shale nicht dabei haben, wenn ihr euch für Branka entscheidet.

Und Alistair wird euch verlassen, wenn ihr Loghain mitnehmt.  (oder ihr Exekutiert ihn)


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

Alistar is eh Mist, finde ich  Ach ja: ich könnte als Magier mich spezialisieren - aber bei wem?

Und: wie kann man Verletzungen heilen, wenn es keine dieser Verletzungsausrüstungen mehr gibt? Ins Lager kann man ja auch nur dann, wenn man "draußen" in der Welt unterwegs ist ^^


Schade, dass es keine BG-like 6er-Gruppe gibt... Ich hab immer gern 2 Kämpfer, nen Schurken, nen Kleriker und nen Magier gehabt. Und meinen Hauptcharakter halt.


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Alistar is eh Mist, finde ich  Ach ja: ich könnte als Magier mich spezialisieren - aber bei wem?
> 
> Und: wie kann man Verletzungen heilen, wenn es keine dieser Verletzungsausrüstungen mehr gibt? Ins Lager kann man ja auch nur dann, wenn man "draußen" in der Welt unterwegs ist ^^
> 
> ...




Spezialisierung Heiler Also Wynne kann das wenn sie bei Heilmagie alle 4 Slots ausgewählt wurden sind aber das bekommt man level 15 glaub ich.
( Damit jetzt keine Missverständnisse entstehen du meinst doch die Verletzungen, wenn man in einem kampf gefallen ist oder? oder meinst du das Herstellen von Heiltränken?)

Es gibt einen Mod bei Nexus wo der Hund in einem Extra Slot dabei ist also ist mein Team aus 4 Menekel und ein ja Bozkurt (grauerwolf) gemoddet.


es wäre gut wenn du dir JBtexturen runterlädts dann sieht Dragon age ein Tick besser aus.


Ach ja Alistar Lohnt sich mehr als Loghain, denn Loghain ist im Zweikampf sehr stark hat aber eine Jämmerliche ausrüstung. Wenn du Alistar die Spezialisierung "Reaven" (Englische Fassung) beibringst ist er Nützlicher. 'G'


----------



## Core #1 (9. Juni 2010)

ich glaub ich werd mir auch bald mal das spiel zulegen.

aber gleich mit addon und dlcs, oder erstmal nur das hauptspiel kaufen und durchspielen, bevor das andere installiert wird?


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

Core #1 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich werd mir auch bald mal das spiel zulegen.
> 
> aber gleich mit addon und dlcs, oder erstmal nur das hauptspiel kaufen und durchspielen, bevor das andere installiert wird?




Also das Addon "Awakening" ist klasse gemacht aber mit 10stunden bisschen Kurz geraten für einen Rollenspiel.

Die DLC lohnen sich nur begrenzt Warden Keep lohnt sich mehr als Stone Prisioner (weil dort die Beste Waffe im Spiel verfügbar gemacht wird) aber mit beiden items kann man im Addon nicht Spielen.
Doch in Return to Ostagar kann man alle Itims die man docht findet auch in Addon benutzen.
Ich würde dir raten ohne DLC zu spielen das macht einfach spass und falls du noch lust hast ein 2 mal durchzuspielen dann mit DLC. 

Aber du musst mindesten 50stunden Spielzeit einplanen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Spezialisierung Heiler Also Wynne kann das wenn sie bei Heilmagie alle 4 Slots ausgewählt wurden sind aber das bekommt man level 15 glaub ich.
> ( Damit jetzt keine Missverständnisse entstehen du meinst doch die Verletzungen, wenn man in einem kampf gefallen ist oder? oder meinst du das Herstellen von Heiltränken?)


 ich meine diese Sachen wie "Schädelbruch", die man auch mit vollen Hitpoints dann mit sich rumschleppt.




> Ach ja Alistar Lohnt sich mehr als Loghain, denn Loghain ist im Zweikampf sehr stark hat aber eine Jämmerliche ausrüstung. Wenn du Alistar die Spezialisierung "Reaven" (Englische Fassung) beibringst ist er Nützlicher. 'G'


 Loghain hab ich meines Wissens noch gar nicht getroffen... Alistar verreckt mir immer als erster, Selbst dieser Elfen-Assasine hält da im Nahkampf ohne Schild viel länger durch als Alistar mit Schild... obwohl ich dem schon ne bessere Rüstung und Schwert besorgt hab. 

btw: bekommen die Leute im Lager auch XP? Ich hatte Alistar mal ne Weile im Lager gelassen, dann wieder in die Gruppe aufgenommen. Jetzt kam dieser Zwerg dazu, der mit in die tiefen Wege kommen will, und da fällt mir auf: Alle haben Level 12, Alistar erst 10...

Im Moment hab ich meine Magierin, Sten, den Elfen-Assasinen und den einen Zwerg, der mit in die tiefen Wege gehen will.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> btw: bekommen die Leute im Lager auch XP?


 
Wenn du jemanden nach längerer Pause mal wieder mit in den Kampf nimmst, kannst du diesen, den anderen mehr oder weniger angleichen, sprich du kannst hier meist gleich mehrere Punkte verteilen.


----------



## der Türke (10. Juni 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wenn du jemanden nach längerer Pause mal wieder mit in den Kampf nimmst, kannst du diesen, den anderen mehr oder weniger angleichen, sprich du kannst hier meist gleich mehrere Punkte verteilen.




Das ist so ne art Level system keiner deiner Leute darf mehr als 2 Stufen unter dir sein.




> ich meine diese Sachen wie "Schädelbruch", die man auch mit vollen  Hitpoints dann mit sich rumschleppt.


Wynne die Heilerirn kann das auch durch eine Fähigkeit, aber sie kann sich nicht selbst heilen nur deine Kameraden Sprich 2 deiner Team Kameraden und dich selbst, aber du kann diese Spezialisierung jedem Magier beibringen, so kann es auch Morrigan erlernen.


----------



## Core #1 (10. Juni 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Also das Addon "Awakening" ist klasse gemacht aber mit 10stunden bisschen Kurz geraten für einen Rollenspiel.
> 
> Die DLC lohnen sich nur begrenzt Warden Keep lohnt sich mehr als Stone Prisioner (weil dort die Beste Waffe im Spiel verfügbar gemacht wird) aber mit beiden items kann man im Addon nicht Spielen.
> Doch in Return to Ostagar kann man alle Itims die man docht findet auch in Addon benutzen.
> ...




aber was wenn ich jetzt alles (hauptspiel, addons, DLCs) haben und spielen will?
welche reihenfolge, oder fließt das alles ineinander bzw. einfach alles aufeinmal installieren und nacheinander abhaken?!


----------



## der Türke (10. Juni 2010)

Core #1 schrieb:


> aber was wenn ich jetzt alles (hauptspiel, addons, DLCs) haben und spielen will?
> welche reihenfolge, oder fließt das alles ineinander bzw. einfach alles aufeinmal installieren und nacheinander abhaken?!



alles hat seine Reihenfolge du brauchst dir keine sorgen zu machen, installiere alles.

  Danach wählst du dir aus ob origins oder Awakening bei Awakening fängst du mit level 20 an und bei Origins kannst du  level 25 erreichen.
Du kannst dein Charakter jederzeit in Awakening importieren aber er fängt mit level 20 an.

so...., zu Warden Keep und Stone Prisioner musst du ein Gespräch mit 2 unterschiedlichen Leuten führen die quest sind dann Jeweils mit Golden Symbolen gekennzeichnet.
Für Return to Ostagar ist es empfehlenswert erst mit Level 20 sich dorthin zu begeben. (Die Waffen und Rüstungen Passen sich deinem Level an).

Ach ich vergass es gibt noch Ringe und Halsketten etc. als addon die sind bereits Anfang des Spiel in deinem Inventar integriert. (laufen aber nicht bei Awakening)


Was ich iwie nicht raffe wie starte ich eig Darkspawn Chronick?


----------



## Rolk (15. Juni 2010)

Ich hab jetzt Awakening relativ weit durch und versuche noch die letzten Nebenquests vor dem grossen Endkampf abzuschliesen. 

Ich habe z.B. immer noch einen Questeintrag stehen, dass ich aussergewöhnliche Materialien zum Schmied (Name ist mir gerade entfallen ) in Virgills Wacht bringen soll. Ich hatte auch schon 2 "Rezepte" woraus mir der Typ eine Rüstung und einen Bogen zusammengezimmert hat. Jetzt frage ich mich, kommt da noch ein dritter Gegenstand und was braucht man dafür? Bisher habe ich nähmlich noch kein Rezept und den Typ anzuquatschen hat auch keinen Effekt, aber der Questeintrag ist halt noch da.

Ach ja, kann man den Drachen in den Schwarzmarschen eigentlich auch auf schwer besiegen? Ich hatte meinen Charakter nach Awakening exportiert und vermutlich deshalb (bisher) kaum Probleme auf schwer. Gegen den Drachen bekomme ich aber immer einen auf den Sxxx.


----------



## der Türke (16. Juni 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt Awakening relativ weit durch und versuche noch die letzten Nebenquests vor dem grossen Endkampf abzuschliesen.
> 
> Ich habe z.B. immer noch einen Questeintrag stehen, dass ich aussergewöhnliche Materialien zum Schmied (Name ist mir gerade entfallen ) in Virgills Wacht bringen soll. Ich hatte auch schon 2 "Rezepte" woraus mir der Typ eine Rüstung und einen Bogen zusammengezimmert hat. Jetzt frage ich mich, kommt da noch ein dritter Gegenstand und was braucht man dafür? Bisher habe ich nähmlich noch kein Rezept und den Typ anzuquatschen hat auch keinen Effekt, aber der Questeintrag ist halt noch da.


Kannst du  noch hinschreiben, wie die Quest heisst?


> Ach ja, kann man den Drachen in den Schwarzmarschen eigentlich auch auf  schwer besiegen? Ich hatte meinen Charakter nach Awakening exportiert  und vermutlich deshalb (bisher) kaum Probleme auf schwer. Gegen den  Drachen bekomme ich aber immer einen auf den Sxxx.


Man kann alles man muss nur wissen wie.  Ich habe ihn auf Nightmare Besiegt einfach mal so aus Juxx.


----------



## lvr (20. Juni 2010)

Habe mir das Addon nun auch mal geholt und durchgespielt und ich muss sagen, dass ich mehr erwartet habe. An das Grundspiel kommt es jedenfalls nicht ran.
Von den Massen an Bugs gar nicht zu sprechen. Habe unter anderem die ganze Ausrüstung meines Hauptcharakters verloren (Silberitminen), egal mit was für Savegames ich gespielt habe, immer und immer wieder der gleiche Bug. Na geil. Aber egal, in meiner Truhe hatte ich noch ein paar mehr oder weniger gute (eher weniger ) Alternativen. Also Hauptcharakter komplett neu ausgestattet, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ja ohnehin lächerlich, also wars kein Problem, das Spiel auch so zu Ende zu bringen (von Beginn an auf Nightmare), auch wenn Bugs und Crashes mich gegen Ende fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben haben. Die Geschichte war ganz ok, aber auch nicht unbedingt der Knaller. Nach knapp 15 Stunden war ich mit allem fertig, recht knapp für den Preis, wenn mans mal mit dem Hauptspiel vergleicht.
Trotz allem, wenn man das Glück hat, nicht ständig auf den Desktop crasht oder Opfer nerviger Bugs wird, ist es ein akzeptabler Lückenfüller.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juni 2010)

lvr schrieb:


> Trotz allem, wenn man das Glück hat, nicht ständig auf den Desktop crasht oder Opfer nerviger Bugs wird, ist es ein akzeptabler Lückenfüller.


 
Trotzdem wird es Zeit für Dragon Age 2.
Aber das wird wohl noch einige Zeit dauern.


----------



## Seabound (21. Juni 2010)

lvr schrieb:


> Habe unter anderem die ganze Ausrüstung meines Hauptcharakters verloren (Silberitminen), egal mit was für Savegames ich gespielt habe, immer und immer wieder der gleiche Bug. Na geil.



Gleiche Prob hatte ich auch! 



lvr schrieb:


> Trotz allem, wenn man das Glück hat, nicht ständig auf den Desktop crasht oder Opfer nerviger Bugs wird, ist es ein akzeptabler Lückenfüller.



Tjoa, ich konnts nich durchspielen.  Bei der Endbossin ist mir das Spiel bis jetzt jedesma abgeschmiert. Immer wenn ich die auf ca. 25% runtergekloppt hatte. Speichern geht im Kampf nicht. Irgendwann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr.  Gibt wohl im offiziellen DA-Forum ne Lösung für dieses Phenom X4 Problem. Mittlerweile bin ich aber so gefrustet, dass ich keinen Bock mehr hab, mich drum zu kümmern.


----------



## lvr (21. Juni 2010)

Ja, beim Endboss bin ich auch ungefähr 10 Mal rausgeflogen. Und dann hat sich das Vieh auch noch irgendwie so komisch gedreht, dass meine Nahkämpfer sie nicht mehr oder nur sehr schlecht (wenn ich sie ganz nah an einen bestimmten Punkt bewegt habe) treffen konnten. Durfte mein Magier dann fast alles alleine machen .


----------



## der Türke (21. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte das Glück es ohne grosse Zwischenfälle durch zu Zocken.....!


----------



## eVAC (25. Juni 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Glück es ohne grosse Zwischenfälle durch zu Zocken.....!



ich auch - nämlich auf der PS3


----------



## der Türke (25. Juni 2010)

eVAC schrieb:


> ich auch - nämlich auf der PS3




verstehe denn witz nicht..... habe keine ps 3


----------



## The_Rock (25. Juni 2010)

Er meint wohl, dass Konsolenspiele keine Bugs haben. Was natürlich nicht der Fall ist. U.a haben gerade die PS3 Spieler lange auf einen Patch warten müssen, da es hier auch einige Probleme gab  (besonders nach einem der Firmware Updates)

Natürlich hatten nicht alle PS3-Spieler diese Probleme. Ich hatte aber auch mit der PC-Version keine größeren Probleme a la "Items weg, sich wiederholende Abstürze", usw.


----------



## der Türke (25. Juni 2010)

Das einige Items weg sind ist ja auch klar, wurde auch in der Addon beschrieben.
Das alle Itmes aus dem Stone Prisioner und Warden Keep fehlen, war nicht schön aber es war wohl Absicht.


----------



## BlauerSalamander (6. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mal endlich wieder dazu gekommen DA:O zu spielen und habe nun...



Spoiler



den Drachen beim Tempel besiegt. Nun war ich bei Wade und habe die erste Rüstung in Auftrag gegeben und ihm 10 extra Sovereigns dafür bezahlt. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass nach der zweiten Rüstung keine Steigerung mehr möglich ist, aber wie kriege ich eine Rüstung für meinen Krieger, die aus der Drachenschuppe gefertigt wurde? Der Schmied sagte, dass er nicht fähig sei diese anzufertigen.


----------



## Henninges (22. Juli 2010)

moinsen,

ich hab mir heute mal den 1.04er patch installiert...danach stürzt das spiel bei ortswechsel ständig ab...hat noch jemand das problem ?


----------



## der Türke (9. September 2010)

Guten Tag liebe Community 
Also das neue Dlc Witches Hunt (Morrigan Quest) lohnt sich nicht. Es ist nicht nur unbefriedigend kurz auch das Ende der Letzte Akt mit Morrigan könnte nicht unbefriedigender sein, statt das man "das Kind" sehen kann. Wird einem aufgetisch das Flemeth die größte Gefahr sei. 
Ich habe keine Stunde gebraucht um es durch zu spielen. 

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen 
Der Türke (Bayraminiz mübarek olsun )



Hier noch ein Paar Bilder vom SuperRatte....


----------



## OeffOeff (19. September 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> ich hab mir heute mal den 1.04er patch installiert...danach stürzt das spiel bei ortswechsel ständig ab...hat noch jemand das problem ?



Zufällig immer bei Bossen? War zumindest bei mir so, der Fehler ist bekannt.

Witch Hunt fand ich ebenfalls unbefriedigend. Man erfährt ja eigtl gar nichts neues. Man braucht auch keine Stunde bis man alles gesehen hat. Doof. War definitiv das letzte mal dass ich DLC kaufe.


----------



## Pakra (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Rollenspieler bin, wurde ich auf Dragon age Origins aufmerksam. Ich mag es mich in die Welt versetzen zu können in Rollenspielen und deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, ob man in DAO auch gehen kann? In den Videos seh ich die Leute immer nur wie bekloppt rennen..kann man das auch umschalten?


----------



## HTimiH (3. November 2010)

Hallo Leute

Ich  möchte mich gerne an Dragon Age versuchen bin aber leider kein
grosser Freund von Taktik und Strategie sondern eher der Hau drauf Typ

Daher wende ich mich an die Dragon Age Profis die mir bitte ein 
paar Tipps geben können um etwas leichter durch die Kämpfe zu kommen

Würde gerne einen Charakter spielen der viel aushält und ordentlich austeilen kann sprich der Kämpfe schonmal aleine entscheiden kann
auch bei härteren Gegnern

Schwierigkeitsgrad Normal

Welche Klasse und Skillung wäre für mich das richtige?

Danke


----------



## Rizzard (3. November 2010)

Also Bei DA:O kommt es wirklich auf das Team an. Alleine kannst du da nicht viel ausrichten.

Aber soviel sei gesagt, ich bin auch eher der Anti-Taktiker, aber es ist bei DA:O wirklich gut zu schaffen.


----------



## HTimiH (3. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also Bei DA:O kommt es wirklich auf das Team an. Alleine kannst du da nicht viel ausrichten.
> 
> Aber soviel sei gesagt, ich bin auch eher der Anti-Taktiker, aber es ist bei DA:O wirklich gut zu schaffen.




Meine e einen fürs Team nicht aleine

Glaube mir ich bin von uns 2 der grössere Anti-Taktiker


----------



## Rizzard (3. November 2010)

Nun, du kannst die Charaktere im Grunde auf Nahkämpfer (z.B. Schwert+Schild), Fernkämpfer (Schütze), Magier/Heiler und Schurken speziallisieren.

Auf was du deinen Charakter speziallisierst bleibt dir überlassen. Steuern kannst im Kampf sowieso jeden, von daher ist man meist mit dem ganzen Team gleich beschäftigt.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2010)

Wenn du nur deinen Char steuern willst und die anderen mitlaufen lässt wäre wahrscheinlich ein Magier am sinnvollsten. 
Automatisch sind die nämlich zum Teil eher ein Selbstmordkommando, aber richtig kontrolliert machen sie nunmal den Bärenanteil des Schadens aus.


----------



## Rizzard (3. November 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du nur deinen Char steuern willst und die anderen mitlaufen lässt wäre wahrscheinlich ein Magier am sinnvollsten.
> Automatisch sind die nämlich zum Teil eher ein Selbstmordkommando, aber richtig kontrolliert machen sie nunmal den Bärenanteil des Schadens aus.



Ich habe auch meistens Magier gesteuert, da diese nur so sehr effektiv sind.
Magier selbst war ich allerdings nie.


----------



## HTimiH (4. November 2010)

Habe das Komplettpaket von Dragon Age das heisst Hauptspiel Addon und
alle DLCs

Gibt es da eine Reihenfolge die man einhalten sollte wenn man alles durchspielen möchte?

Man bekommt für jeden DLC den man spielt Belohnungen für Origins und 
Awaking Kampagne von der Seite her wäre es besser die DLCs zuerst zu spielen oder?


----------



## der Türke (4. November 2010)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Habe das Komplettpaket von Dragon Age das heisst Hauptspiel Addon und
> alle DLCs
> 
> Gibt es da eine Reihenfolge die man einhalten sollte wenn man alles durchspielen möchte?
> ...




Falsch....

Installiere alle Addon´s (DLC) und spiel Origin´s zu erst, denn die Kämpfe in Awakening fallen dan ein Tick zu heftig aus für einen Frischling wie dich.
Bei Awakening fängst du mit einem Charakter mit stufe 20 an und wenn du da die Auswahl der Fertigkeiten und deren wirkung nicht richtg kennst .... kann das Spiel frustrierend sein,( da es in Awakening nur 700Goldstücke zu verdienen gibt.


----------



## Vaykir (14. November 2010)

zumals vonner story auch gar kein sinn macht mit awakening anzufangen.

mein vorschlag:
mit origins anfangen, so früh wie möglich die "nicht-kampagnen-DLCs" spielen (also rückkehr nach ostagar, gefangen in stein etc...), danach das hauptspiel zuende zocken (dauert gute 50 stunden), dann die kampagnen-DLCs (witch hunt, lelianas lied, golems von agmarakk oder wie das heist).
dann nochmal im hauptspiel den letzten speicherstand laden (müsste im lager sein) und gucken ob die belohnungen da sind und dann erst das addon starten (da gibts aber eh die perversesten items XD )


----------



## der Türke (16. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> zumals vonner story auch gar kein sinn macht mit awakening anzufangen.
> 
> mein vorschlag:
> mit origins anfangen, so früh wie möglich die "nicht-kampagnen-DLCs" spielen (also rückkehr nach ostagar, gefangen in stein etc...), danach das hauptspiel zuende zocken (dauert gute 50 stunden), dann die kampagnen-DLCs (witch hunt, lelianas lied, golems von agmarakk oder wie das heist).
> dann nochmal im hauptspiel den letzten speicherstand laden (müsste im lager sein) und gucken ob die belohnungen da sind und dann erst das addon starten (da gibts aber eh die perversesten items XD )



  Die Rückkehr nach Ostagar macht erst sinn wenn du auf Level 20 bist  dann entfaltet sich die wahre macht des Schwertest von Duncan.  Und Waken Keep mach das so früh wie möglich (am besten entscheide dich für deine Erste mission Turm der Magier bietet sich hier am besten an, weil man dort jede menge skills bekommt)  ALSO Rückkehr nach OSTAGAR erst ab Level 20 und wenn du Waken keep fertig hast kehre dorthin noch einmal zurück und schmiede aus dem Meteor das mächtigste Schwert des Spieles.


----------



## kmf (25. November 2010)

Hab seit einigen Wochen die Ultimate-Version aus UK hier liegen. War aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, sie zu installieren. 
Als ich gestern den CD-Key im EA-Downloadmanager eintrug, erlebte ich eine Überraschung. Das Spiel war ohne Neuinstallation sofort spielbereit - und zwar in deutsch! 

Der zusätzliche DLC-Content wurde nach Eingabe der Promo-Nr. zugänglich und nach einem neuen Start des Games wurden auch die Downloads angestoßen. 

Als alles runtergeladen war - was etliche Zeit in Anspruch nimmt - hab ich das Game noch mal neu gestartet und erlebte eine böse Überraschung. Der gesamte DLC hatte rechts einen Eintrag "nicht aktiviert", weil mir angeblich die Rechte dazu fehlten. Sogar bei "Return to Ostagar", welches ich mir lange vorher schon zusätzlich gekauft hatte.  

Rechte?  

Was läuft da schief? Eine Neuinstallation wird/wurde mir ja gar nicht angeboten. 

Na gut, dachte ich mir, dann startest den EA-Manager halt mal als Administrator. Gesagt getan und siehe da "it works!" - auf Anhieb.
Der ganze Kram war jetzt aktiviert. Ich kann sogar mit meiner mittlerweile schon Level 20-Staubfresserin weiterspielen.  

Übrigens war die Wahl meines derzeitgen Chars, eine Zwergin aus den Slums zu nehmen, eine gute Entscheidung.

Hab mal probehalber ein Spielchen gewagt und als erstes hab ich gestern Abend den Shale befreit und mir noch die Blutdrachenrüstung für Alister besorgt. Diese steht mir ab sofort auch in Mass Effect 2 zu Diensten. 

Als nächstes schau ich mir wahrscheinlich Lelianes Lied an.


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Die Rückkehr nach Ostagar macht erst sinn wenn du auf Level 20 bist dann entfaltet sich die wahre macht des Schwertest von Duncan. Und Waken Keep mach das so früh wie möglich (am besten entscheide dich für deine Erste mission Turm der Magier bietet sich hier am besten an, weil man dort jede menge skills bekommt) ALSO Rückkehr nach OSTAGAR erst ab Level 20 und wenn du Waken keep fertig hast kehre dorthin noch einmal zurück und schmiede aus dem Meteor das mächtigste Schwert des Spieles.


 

hä? hab ich was anderes gespielt. also erstmal heist es WARDENS keep udn wie man sich bei der tante entscheidet is völlig banane, weil man die skills eh bekommt, wenn man das fläschchen säuft.

und return to ostagar erst ab level 20? den grund verstehe ich absolut nicht. am anfang is das schwert noch gut, aber zum ende wirds totaler kappes, erst recht wenn man mit lvl 20 eh nach awakening reinspaziert und da ein fettes ding nach dem nächsten bekommt. und die rüstung von cailan kann man zwar am anfang noch net tragen, aber sobald alistair seine 38 stärke hat is die schon ziemlich heftig. genau wie die rüstung aus wardens keep.

und was willst du aus welchem meteor schmieden? das einzige, was ich kenne was man "schmieden" kann war das rüstungsset in golems of amgarrak, und das war auch eher nen reparieren.


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> und was willst du aus welchem meteor schmieden? das einzige, was ich kenne was man "schmieden" kann war das rüstungsset in golems of amgarrak, und das war auch eher nen reparieren.



durch den wardens keep dlc hast du die möglichkeit durch "zufall" aufm weg von einem ort zum nächsten angegriffen zu werden. da kommt ne kleine filmsequenz ala superman ^^

dabei bekommst du dann diesen Meteor, welchen du zu Starfang schmieden lassen kannst (durch den Schmied in Wardens Keep)


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

Ach den meinste.
Aber wo war denn in Wardens Keep nen Schmied?


Spoiler



ich kenne nur Wade, aber der kommt erst mit Awakening in dein "Camp"


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. November 2010)

Der Cousin von dem Typen dem du hilfst. 

Sobald der Keep abgeschlossen ist, siedeln sich dort einige Leute an.
Wenn du rein kommst rechts, da steht der typ. verkauft einige sehr gute sachen, n backpack usw


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

HUI gut zu wissen.
Aber das game is auch so kacken groß, da verpasst man manchmal einige teile. bei meinem ersten char hatte ich den meteor, aber jetzt beim zweiten kommt die zwischensequenz nicht mehr. hab WK natürlich auch gleich mit level 5 oder so gemacht


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. November 2010)

jo sobald WK abgeschlossen haste die möglichkeit zu der sequenz zu kommen.

ich hab se dadurch getrigggert, dass ich immer zwischen 2 orten hin und her bin. dadurch gehts dann etwas schneller


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

tja aber im nachhinein - aufs schwert geschissen, kann eh keiner von meinen chars tragen. die schurken haben dolche, alistair hat marics schwert und die magier haben ihre stöcke.

so hab mir das....ähm....sternenreißer? geholt...

was fürn ein kack schwert XD
ab zum händler damit.


----------



## der Türke (27. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> tja aber im nachhinein - aufs schwert geschissen, kann eh keiner von meinen chars tragen. die schurken haben dolche, alistair hat marics schwert und die magier haben ihre stöcke.
> 
> so hab mir das....ähm....sternenreißer? geholt...
> 
> ...




Wenn du es mit level 20 gemacht hättest wäre Duncan´s schwert unersätzlich na ja deine entscheidung.


----------



## Vaykir (28. November 2010)

komischerweise hat duncans schwert bei meinen beiden chars die selben stats und das erste mal hab ich das ding erst ziemlich spät geholt (mit 22 glaube).

und wie schon gesagt: wenn du in awakeing die ersten dinger bekommst, kannste duncans schwert wieder eintüten.


----------



## kmf (2. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> tja aber im nachhinein - aufs schwert geschissen, kann eh keiner von meinen chars tragen. die schurken haben dolche, alistair hat marics schwert und die magier haben ihre stöcke.
> 
> so hab mir das....ähm....sternenreißer? geholt...
> 
> ...


Das Langschwert benötigt Stärke 31 und hat folgende Kampfwerte:

    * Schaden 11,90
    * Kritische Trefferchance 3,40%
    * Rüstungsdurchdringung 4,20
    * Stärkemodifikator 1,00
    * +3 Geschicklichkeit
    * +3 Schaden,
    * +2,5 Rüstungsdurchdringung.

Mit 3 mächtigen Runen zusätzlich ausgerüstet überhaupt net zu verachten. Mein Char (Gauner) kämpft ganz gut damit. Man muss halt auch ein paar Levelpunkte in Stärke investieren. Durch das Schwert kriegt man ja auch wieder 3 Punkte in Geschicklichkeit.

Ostagar mach ich gerade. Bin schon durch das Loch unter dem Turm.
Vorher hab ich Lelianas Lied gezockt und mir die Rüstung des Provokateurs geholt, welche vortrefflich ins Hauptspiel übernommen wird. 
Boah, der Bosskampf am Ende ist so bockschwer und fast net zu packen. Ich glaub, ich hab minimum 10 Anläufe gebraucht, bis meine Taktik soweit gefunzt hat, dass der Hauptmann vorher soweit geschwächt war, dass meine beiden Kämpfer überhaupt mal eine Chance gegen ihn hatten. Man hat leider viel zu wenig Heiltränke, auch zu wenig Lyrium, damit der Heiler die Kämpfer permanent heilen kann.


----------



## der Türke (2. Dezember 2010)

Durch die Fähigkeit des Schurken, kann er auch 2 Schwerter Tragen mein Rat an euch ist, das ihr Duncan Schwert als 2 Waffe benutzt.


----------



## Vaykir (4. Dezember 2010)

@ kmf
sag ich doch das schwert is mist XD
da gibts wesentlich bessere und wie schon gesagt: keiner meiner chars kann überhaupt schwerter tragen, geschweige denn hat überhaupt 31 stärke.
an den bosskampf kann ich mich gar nicht dran erinnern, ich weis nur dass der esser von golems amgarrak richtig heftig war, aber alles andere hab ich ganz gut zerlegt (2 schurken, nen schwächungsmage und nen tank).

ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich das addon drauf habe wo man seine werte neu verteilen kann. ich finde nämlich templer (alistair) und gestaltwandler (morrigan) einfach nur bescheuert. alistar wurde champion/berserker und morrigan halt schwächungszauberin/arkaner krieger


----------



## kmf (9. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> @ kmf
> sag ich doch das schwert is mist XD
> da gibts wesentlich bessere und wie schon gesagt: keiner meiner chars kann überhaupt schwerter tragen, geschweige denn hat überhaupt 31 stärke.
> an den bosskampf kann ich mich gar nicht dran erinnern, ich weis nur dass der esser von golems amgarrak richtig heftig war, aber alles andere hab ich ganz gut zerlegt (2 schurken, nen schwächungsmage und nen tank).
> ...


Sternenreißer und die Klagende Klinge (nach einem Kampf mit einem ziemlich starken Widergänger in dem verschlossenen Schuppen in der dreckigen Seitengasse in Denerim) sind definitiv die stärksten Einhandschwerter im Hauptspiel. Es gibt kein stärkeres. Möglicherweise findet man stärkere im PromoContent. Aber ich hab erst Shale, Wächterfestung, Lelianas Lied und Hexenjagd durch und da fand ich kein besseres Schwert. In Hexenjagd btw kriegt man einen sehr brauchbaren Bogen, der ianschließend ins Hauptspiel transferiert wird. 

Im AddOn Awakening gibt es natürlich bessere Waffen. Das kommt aber erst zum Schluss dran.

Ich meinte den Bosskampf am Ende der Brücke in Lelianas Lied. 

Tjo und Hexenjagd ist auch ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Dezember 2010)

kp auf welchem schwierigkeitsgrad du das gemacht hast (also ich auf normal [mit schurke], zocke jetzt auf schwer durch, mit der magierin), aber bis auf golems von amgarrak (den hab ich nur gepackt, weil meine schurkin dem immer ausgewichen is. avoidance > all^^) waren die DLCs nen witz...story cool, aber gegner bei denen ich schwierigkeiten hatte gabs nicht.

zu den schwertern:
ich weis ehrlich egsagt nicht welche gut und schlecht sind, weil bei mir keiner (außer alistair als tank) schwerter tragen kann. aber auch den widergänger in dem schuppen war nicht wirklich schwer. man muss nur seine chars gut verteilen, weil er die sonst dezent wegbombt mit dem feuerball. aber ansonsten alles draufhauen was irgendwie seine werte negativ beeinflusst.
was meinste warum ich nen veränderungs zauberer in meinr gruppe habe. die macht zwar kein schade, aber sie hat alle punte in veränderung/schwächen und heilung. den schaden machen mein char und leliana (die auf schurke umgeskillt ist. bögen sind so sinnlos wie nur was in dem game, oder ich kann damit nicht spielen.), selbst der erzdämon war kinderkacke.
steht ein schurke hinter dir haut der da >300er krits am laufenden band raus, und da hatte ich beim ersten durchgang 2 von


----------



## KaitoKid (25. Dezember 2010)

Was ist eigentlich mit der Ultimate Edition, kann man die sich gefahrlos holen?


----------



## der Türke (25. Dezember 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der Ultimate Edition, kann man die sich gefahrlos holen?



Du kriegst nen Code und kannst alle DLC Loaden.
Die Verpackung ist etwas Lustlos hergestellt. 
Ansonsten schon....

http://eu.dragonage.com/dragonageii/game-info/news-archive/article.asp?id=74665


----------



## kmf (27. Dezember 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der Ultimate Edition, kann man die sich gefahrlos holen?



English only. 

Nur mit Trick auf deutsch. Aber dazu braucht man auch noch zusätzlich die normale Version.


----------



## KaitoKid (27. Dezember 2010)

Englisch muss man können, wenn man Programmierer werden will
Also cool, aber es gibt doch auch eine nicht UK-Version?


----------



## der Türke (28. Dezember 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> English only.
> 
> Nur mit Trick auf deutsch. Aber dazu braucht man auch noch zusätzlich die normale Version.




Wo steht denn das? konnte es nirgendwo nachlesen Selbst bei Amazon ist die 
*UltimateEdition auf deutsch angegeben. 
*

Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## sfc (29. April 2011)

Ich habe vorhin mit dem Addon angefangen und konnte meinen Charakter importieren. Schön und gut, dass er jetzt anscheinend die Wächter leitet. Das blöde ist nur, dass ich eigentlich im Hauptspiel gestorben bin. Was hat das zu bedeuten? Gibt es dafür noch eine Erklärung in der Handlung. Möglicherweise eine mysteriöse Wiederauferstehung? Und was ist mit meinen anderen Entscheidungen aus dem Hauptspiel? Sind die nun nichtig?


----------



## sfc (1. Mai 2011)

Hier laufen doch bestimmt genug Leute rum, die es gespielt haben.^^ Was ist mit meinen Entscheidungen aus dem Hauptspiel im AddOn? Dass meine Figur tot ist, wird ja anscheinend schon mal ignoriert.


----------



## kero81 (10. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mir heute mal wieder Dragon Age: Origin auf die Platte gehauen und wollte mit meinem alten Spielstand weiter machen. Nur gibt es da ein kleines Problem. Ich habe damals vergessen mir die Zusatzinhalte (In STein gefangen und Blutdrachenrüstung) zu sichern. Ok dachte ich mir, lädst du das fix runter. Leider Fehlanzeige! Soweit ich das sehen konnte werden die DLC´s nicht mehr angeboten. Meine Codes kann ich im Spiel auch nicht eingeben. Die Seite die zur Codeeingabe geladen wird existiert scheinbar nicht mehr.

Hat jemand einen Rat für mich?!? Ich möchte ungern ein neues Spiel anfangen, ich war schon sehr weit und mein Char war auch schon ziemlich gut ausgestattet.

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Aldjinn (11. August 2011)

Du kannst das Spiel mit deinem Code über Steam oder den EA Download Manager (Origin oder so?) installieren, glaub ich, und da sollten die DLCs automatisch mit runtergelanden werden.


----------



## kero81 (11. August 2011)

Nö, weder bei Origin oder Steam geht das nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem will ich ja die DLC´s (In Stein gefangen, Blutdrachenrüstung) haben und nicht das Spiel.


----------



## DarthLAX (11. August 2011)

bist nicht der einzige (bioware scheint da "ausgemistet" zu haben....die DLCs für mass effect (teil 1) sind auch nirgendwo mehr zu finden - und würde mir doch gerne bring down the sky und so weiter wieder holen (hab die damals net auf ne DVD gebrannt, weil ich net dachte das bioware so ist, vor allem da das jetzt net wirklich die masse speicherplatz braucht, vor allem bei nem großen server 

mfg LAX


----------



## Gast1111 (11. August 2011)

@Kero Du musst schaun ob der Inhaltsupdater von DAO auch läuft, wenn der nicht ausgeführt wird ist nichts mit DLCs,
finden kannste ihn wenn du services.msc ausführst


----------



## kero81 (11. August 2011)

@Wa1lock

Ich hab schon in anderen Foren gesucht und auch nachgeschaut, der Updater läuft. Nur scheinbar sind die Files, wie DarthLAX schon geschrieben hat, vom Server gelöscht worden. Find ich richtig Ka..e, soo alt ist das Spiel ja nun auch nicht. Vor allem frage ich mich was mit den Leuten ist die sich jetzt erst Dragon Age Origins kaufen und den Code eingeben wollen?!?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. August 2011)

wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren die codes für die zusatzinhalte der pre order etc......... also der zum erscheinen des spiels gekauften versionen nur ein paar monate lang gültig, sofern man sie auf einem gültigen konto aktiviert hatte sollten sie auch heute noch downloadbar sein, zummindest konnte ich alles zusatzinhalte, die ich auf dem komischen email konto das man anlegen kann aktiviert hatte, letzten monat runterladen als ich mal wieder lust auf da:origins hatte ....
das stand auch irgendwo bei dem spiel bei .... was ihr versuchen könntet ist das ganze vorm support als gutschein hinzustellen, die müssen unabhängig von dem was drauf steht 3 jahre lang gültig sein


----------



## kero81 (12. August 2011)

Hm, so habe ich das auch in Erinnernug. Nur wie soll ich die Dateien runterladen wenn sie vom Server entfernt wurden?!  Ich werde mich mal an den Support wenden. Werde euch das Ergebis dann mitteilen.


----------



## DarthLAX (14. August 2011)

hm...ok das trifft vll auf DA:O zu, aber was ist mit den Mass Effect DLCs?

ich habe das game, ich hatte auch damals den DLC (also in dem fall: bring down the sky)....aber da war nix mit registrieren (damals gab es das bioware-konto noch nicht soweit ich weiß)

mfg LAX
ps: müsste gucken ob ich mein DA:O zeug noch kriege....hab aber im moment keine lust auf dragon age (hab das game mit jeder klassen/rassen kombo (und jedem geschlecht) 1x durchgespielt


----------



## Toroges (22. August 2011)

Hmm seltsam habe gestern erst DAO Ultimate installiert und bei mir hat er alle inhalte gezogen und auch brav installiert


----------



## Eftilon (23. August 2011)

Hallo Leute ,

ich überlege mir heute mal Dragon Age zu kaufen aber ich hätte ein paar fragen dazu. Jetzt habe ich nicht alle 54 seiten von diesem thread gelesen aber ich hoffe dennoch auf ein paar tipps. DAO Ultimate edition und DAO2 kosten bei manchen händlern schon mittlerweilen das gleiche, sollte ich gleich mit DAO2 anfangen oder doch lieber das DAO UE das tolle kritiken und amazon rezesionen bekommen hat ? DAO2 soll nicht soo der hammer geworden sein, stimmt das ?.

Bei der DAO UE heisst es oft das die aktivierung und registrierung der zusatz inhalte bei EA der reinste horror sein, ist das wirklich so oder sind das nur ausnahmen ? ist die installation und aktivierung des spiels bei EA problemlos oder muss man erstmal zig patches und workarounds installieren/implementieren ? Habe noch kein EA spiel auf dem rechner.

Mein BS ist Win7 HP 64Bit.

Vielen Dank


eftilon


----------



## der Türke (25. August 2011)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> 
> ich überlege mir heute mal Dragon Age zu kaufen aber ich hätte ein paar fragen dazu. Jetzt habe ich nicht alle 54 seiten von diesem thread gelesen aber ich hoffe dennoch auf ein paar tipps. DAO Ultimate edition und DAO2 kosten bei manchen händlern schon mittlerweilen das gleiche, sollte ich gleich mit DAO2 anfangen oder doch lieber das DAO UE das tolle kritiken und amazon rezesionen bekommen hat ? DAO2 soll nicht soo der hammer geworden sein, stimmt das ?.
> 
> ...


 

Dragon age origins ist weit aus detailliert, schöner, Länger und es gibt zahlreiche mods um die Spielstunden noch etwas in die höhe zu treiben.

Der 2 teil ist vor allem in punkten story, schwächer als der ersten teil. Die kämpfe und die Umgebung wird immer wieder recycelt.
 ich würde die herzlich den ersten teil empfehlen. (die besten DLC dafür sind Return to Ostagar und Warden Keep[da gibt es die mächtigste Waffe zu finden])

Die DLC Stone Prisiner ist eig. unnötig, wenn du dich nicht für die Zerstörung den Amboss der leere interessiert.

MFG 

Der Türke


P.S. Der 2 Teil schafft es zum teil durch seine emotionale Seite Interesse zu wecken und bleibt durchweg interessant, nur das ende ist ziemlich mies..... (schafft es aber nicht Ansatzweise an den erste teil heran.)


----------



## Eftilon (26. August 2011)

Danke, hab mir die ultimate edition heute zusammen mit dem ersten Witcher besorgt, wird grad installiert . Schaun ma mal ob ich damit zurecht komme.


eftilon


----------



## Toroges (26. August 2011)

Kann mich hier dem "der Türke" nur anschließen, du wirst es echt nicht bereuen dir origins gekauft zu haben


----------



## der Türke (26. August 2011)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Danke, hab mir die ultimate edition heute zusammen mit dem ersten Witcher besorgt, wird grad installiert . Schaun ma mal ob ich damit zurecht komme.
> 
> 
> eftilon


 

Schau dir auch The Witcher 2 an, ich habe the witcher auch ein paar mal durchgespieltt. (habe alle Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten mal getestet)

The witcher 1 ist in punkten Story stärker orientiert während der 2 teil mit Grafik und Kampfmechanik punktet.

(kleiner tipp am rande versuche Prinzessin ada nicht zu töten, dann hast du die Möglichkeit dies in the wicher 2 zu importieren.)

Mit freundlichen grüssen

Der Türke


----------



## kero81 (26. August 2011)

Soooo, ich habe jetzt nochmal versucht die "Drachenrüstung" und "Gefangen im Stein" zu laden. Es hat geklappt, lag also wohl doch um UMTS. Mit der neuen Leitung klapps wunderbar.


----------



## kyyo (28. August 2011)

Ist hier noch wer außer mir Morrigan verfallen? Habs bisher in keinem Durchgang geschafft sie zu ignorieren oder mich auf einen der andren weibl. Characker zu stürzen. 

Ich hoffe ja so das die in DA3 wieder mit von der Partie ist und mein seinen Charackter aus DAO importieren kann. 

Witch Hunt war ja mal sowas von ernüchternd was das Ende angeht, mehr Fragen als Antworten hinterlassen.


----------



## der Türke (30. August 2011)

kyyo schrieb:


> n.
> 
> Ich hoffe ja so das die in DA3 wieder mit von der Partie ist und mein seinen Charackter aus DAO importieren kann.
> 
> Witch Hunt war ja mal sowas von ernüchternd was das Ende angeht, mehr Fragen als Antworten hinterlassen.




Fınde ıch auch, was war das denn? man kan sıch entscheıden ob man dıe tusse umlegen darf, sıe unruhe lassen und dıe geht von selbst oder man geht mıt der handschenhaltet......tz....tzz.....tzzz..........

am besten ıst dıe szene wo sıe über ıhre mutter erzahlt bla bla bla.......


----------



## DarthLAX (31. August 2011)

^^

mag morrigan auch recht gerne, aber ich finde leliana auch hübsch (und ihre hintergrundgeschichte find ich auch toll) 

mfg LAX
ps: ist eigentlich schon bekannt ob und wann das nächste spiel der reihe erscheint?


----------



## Eftilon (1. September 2011)

Also mit Leliana würde ich jederzeit was anfangen wollen , bin aber noch sehr neu in dem spiel und weiss nicht wie ich das händeln soll. Hmm Morrigan ist auch verdammt sexy aber sie ist glaub ich das typische männerverschlingendes Vamp, nix für mich .

Ich muss schon sgen das ich von diesem Spiel begeistert bin.


eftilon


----------



## der Türke (1. September 2011)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Also mit Leliana würde ich jederzeit was anfangen wollen , bin aber noch sehr neu in dem spiel und weiss nicht wie ich das händeln soll. Hmm Morrigan ist auch verdammt sexy aber sie ist glaub ich das typische männerverschlingendes Vamp, nix für mich .
> 
> Ich muss schon sgen das ich von diesem Spiel begeistert bin.
> 
> ...


 
Geh unter dragonagenexus. und lade mods runter dann sıeht lelıana verdammt geıl aus  p.s. gıb an das du aelter als 18 bıst da gıbt es .........



> mag morrigan auch recht gerne, aber ich finde leliana auch hübsch (und ihre hintergrundgeschichte find ich auch toll)


 


Spoiler



Wenn dıe alte schachtel morrıgan uns nıcht andauert verlassen würde und sovıele ungeklaerte frage hınterlassen würde, würde ıch sıe auch gern haben


----------



## DarthLAX (3. September 2011)

schon richtig  morrigan haut oft ab, macht ärger (ich sage hier nur: FLEMETH) und macht komische rituale etc.

und ja, mods hätten schon was (vor allem wenn man es schon einmal mit jeder klasse und rasse kombo durch hat.....man das macht lust das game nochmal aus zu packen  ^^

mfg LAX
ps: hoffe das es im nächsten teil mehr romanzen-optionen gibt (gab ja nicht so viele stink normale in origins.....die für same sex mal ausgelassen.....zähle nur 2 für weiblich und 2 für männlich (leliana und morrigan für männer und zevran und alistair für frauen...oder habe ich was verpasst?)
pps: mit nächster teil ist nicht dragon age 2 gemeint, das habe ich durch (mit jeder romanzen-option...für männer gibt es auch hier wieder nur 2 (wenn man nicht schwul ist)...isabela und merril....(finde beide ja ok, aber ich hasse halt eine sache hier ran: ich spiele MAGE (meistens) und dann hätte ich halt auch gerne ne magierin als option gehabt


----------



## kyyo (5. September 2011)

Jap muss zu geben das Morrigan einen oft im Stich lässt, aber die Art wieder Charackter in die Geschichte verstrickt ist, wie ihre Story erzählt wird und wie sie sich verhält machen mich halt immer extrem neugierig. Habs das erstemal als ich DA: O gespielt habe in einem Run durchgespielt - glaub ca 32h wach gewesen. Jaja nerdy und so, aber sieht man mir nicht an ^^. 

Und nen großen Anteil daran hatte Morrigan weil mich ihre Geschichte wahnsinnig interessiert hat. Leliana fand ich auch super, aber Morrigan geht bei mir über alles. Ich würde ja echt sagen das man in DA3 ne möglichkeit haben sollte seinen Spielstand aus DA: O wieder aufzunehmen ->  habe keinen Plan wie ich hier dieses Spoilerteil einfüge  *Spoiler in weiß* ich hätte schon lust so nen Dämonengötterkind groß zu ziehen .


----------



## der Türke (5. September 2011)

kyyo schrieb:


> Jap muss zu geben das Morrigan einen oft im Stich lässt, aber die Art wieder Charackter in die Geschichte verstrickt ist, wie ihre Story erzählt wird und wie sie sich verhält machen mich halt immer extrem neugierig. Habs das erstemal als ich DA: O gespielt habe in einem Run durchgespielt - glaub ca 32h wach gewesen. Jaja nerdy und so, aber sieht man mir nicht an ^^.
> 
> Und nen großen Anteil daran hatte Morrigan weil mich ihre Geschichte wahnsinnig interessiert hat. Leliana fand ich auch super, aber Morrigan geht bei mir über alles. Ich würde ja echt sagen das man in DA3 ne möglichkeit haben sollte seinen Spielstand aus DA: O wieder aufzunehmen ->  habe keinen Plan wie ich hier dieses Spoilerteil einfüge  *Spoiler in weiß* ich hätte schon lust so nen Dämonengötterkind groß zu ziehen .


 

Mach schreibt Spoiler [] macht so ne klamme drumm und am ende /spoiler in eckige klamme dann wird es sowas


Spoiler



Ich hasse Morrigan über alles add trallalal


----------



## kyyo (5. September 2011)

Spoiler



morrigan ftw



k ty :>


----------



## der Türke (6. September 2011)

Wusstet ihr schon, dass es eine sekundäre Mission gibt wenn bei stone Prisoner, zu den Amboss der leere geht und in Zerstört? also mit Shale dahin gehen amboss zerstören , dann gibt es in den Tiefen Wegen eine mission die sich freischaltet, solltet ihr unbedingt mal testen.


----------



## Toroges (6. September 2011)

Wenn du aber diesen Amboss zerstörst kannst du das schwert nicht mehr schmieden was du aus dem stahl herstellen kannst von diesem Meteoriten ...


----------



## kmf (6. September 2011)

Toroges schrieb:


> Wenn du aber diesen Amboss zerstörst kannst du das schwert nicht mehr schmieden was du aus dem stahl herstellen kannst von diesem Meteoriten ...


Das wurde doch in der Wächterburg geschmiedet und nicht auf dem Amboss der Leere. 



der Türke schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr schon, dass es eine sekundäre  Mission gibt wenn bei stone Prisoner, zu den Amboss der leere geht und  in Zerstört? also mit Shale dahin gehen amboss zerstören , dann gibt es  in den Tiefen Wegen eine mission die sich freischaltet, solltet ihr  unbedingt mal testen.


Nö, wusste ich nicht. Muss ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## der Türke (6. September 2011)

Toroges schrieb:


> Wenn du aber diesen Amboss zerstörst kannst du das schwert nicht mehr schmieden was du aus dem stahl herstellen kannst von diesem Meteoriten ...


 

Das glaubt ich net....!

Da auf dem Amboss der Leere nur Golems geschmiedet werden, das schwert was du meinst (der Meteor Script ähnelt superman, müsst ihr mal drauf achten) ist in Warden Keep und da ist koseng von dem Typen so nett und schmiedet mir die beste waffe des Spiels......


----------



## kyyo (6. September 2011)

der Türke schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr schon, dass es eine sekundäre Mission gibt wenn bei stone Prisoner, zu den Amboss der leere geht und in Zerstört? also mit Shale dahin gehen amboss zerstören , dann gibt es in den Tiefen Wegen eine mission die sich freischaltet, solltet ihr unbedingt mal testen.


 
Echt? Mal testen


----------



## der Türke (6. September 2011)

kyyo schrieb:


> Echt? Mal testen


 

Ja,  ich glaub das war so, Man geht mit shale zum amboss der leere wenn man den Zerstört erzählt (der Golem kp wie der heisst irgendwas mit c ich habs vergessen) der Fette Golem der herr des Amboss, wie er Shale erschaffen hat.
Danach entscheidet ihr euch ob ihr ihn zerstören wollte oder benutzen wollt ( wenn ihr ihn benutzten wollte nehmt shale nicht mit, er wird gegen euch kämpfen) nach dem Kampf will er im Camp mit euch reden, er/sie möchte nochmal nach Orzamma in die tiefen wege um die Geschichte von dem Fetten Golem zu bestätigen. (Die mission ist nicht schwierig, keine besonderen Gegner, nur ein Fetter Boss gegner denn ihr leicht besiegen könnt und es gibt noch nützliche items die ihr auch in Awakening benutzen könnt). 

Achja es gibt noch eine klasse die ihr freischaltet könnt bei Heaven wenn ihr den Berg hoch kommt trefft ihr eine Fanatische gruppe die, denn Drachen als Andreaste sieht und die euch bittet die Asche zu zerstören, geht auf den vor schlag ein, nehmt dieses mal Wynne nicht mit sie wird gegen euch kämpfen. [Am besten besteht ihr die Prüfungen und dann  speicher ihr dort ab, nehmt  ein stück der asche und dann zerstört sie, trinkt das Blut und schaltet die klasse frei, danach ladet ihr euren letzten speicher, um wynne nicht zu verlieren und die klasse beizubehalten ist nämlich verdammt nützlich]selbst wenn ihr wynne nicht mitnehmt, wird sie im camp euch verlassen und den rücken kehren, mit all ihrer Ausrüstung.)


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Der Türke


----------



## kyyo (7. September 2011)

Werd ich mir auch mal reinziehen mit meinem Zwerg Schurken jetzt, obwohl es mir echt schwerfällt in diesem Spiel böse zu sein, man baut immer so ne Verbindung mit den Charackteren auf, ist fast unnormal.


----------



## Toroges (7. September 2011)

hey danke euch da war ich wohl auf nen komplett falschen dampfer


----------



## der Türke (7. September 2011)

kyyo schrieb:


> Werd ich mir auch mal reinziehen mit meinem Zwerg Schurken jetzt, obwohl es mir echt schwerfällt in diesem Spiel böse zu sein, man baut immer so ne Verbindung mit den Charackteren auf, ist fast unnormal.


 

Ich fand die Geschichte von dem verstoßenen Adligen Zwerg sehr viel interessanter.  Wie er verraten wurde gegen unzählige Darkspawn kämpft ohne Rüstung (ihr müsst auch DLC Inhalte in Orzamma lassen, dass ist sehr schade.) nur mit eiinem schwert bis auf Duncan trifft und zu einem Grauen Wächter wird, später wieder nach Orzamma kommt als verlorener sohn des Toten Aducan. Die Story ist einfach so schön erzählt, das ich wohl hier im Thread der nörd  bin.... =D
*


Spoiler



(..............pssst......10 mal durchgespielt aber erzählt das keinem weiter....)


*


----------



## kyyo (7. September 2011)

Ja ich hab auch den adligen genommen, aber als Klasse Schurke ausgewält. Birne du .   Krieger hab ich scon mit Waldelf durchgespielt gehabt. Und da man bei Zwergen leider nur Schurke oder Krieger nehmen kann und ich bis dato noch keinen Melee Schurken hatte hab ich mich für einen Schwerter schwingenden Schurken entschieden, obwohl ich denke das man mit 2 1H Waffen nicht den DMG macht^^.

Aber cool siehts aufjedenfall aus, und kann es sein das wenn man von hinten angreift viel öfter diese FinishingMoves hat? Hab den Gegnern in den ersten 3 Stunden bestimmt 10-20 mal den Kopf abgetrennt, und in andren Runs hab ich vielleicht 15 Finisher im ganzen Game gehabt (Die Finisher an den dicken Dämonen mal ausgelassen).

Und muss zugeben, die Story is echt gut beim Zwerg. War von Anfang an mitten drin .



Spoiler



*mach ich nicht *


----------



## der Türke (7. September 2011)

kyyo schrieb:


> Ja ich hab auch den adligen genommen, aber als Klasse Schurke ausgewält. Birne du .   Krieger hab ich scon mit Waldelf durchgespielt gehabt. Und da man bei Zwergen leider nur Schurke oder Krieger nehmen kann und ich bis dato noch keinen Melee Schurken hatte hab ich mich für einen Schwerter schwingenden Schurken entschieden, obwohl ich denke das man mit 2 1H Waffen nicht den DMG macht^^.
> 
> Aber cool siehts aufjedenfall aus, und kann es sein das wenn man von hinten angreift viel öfter diese FinishingMoves hat? Hab den Gegnern in den ersten 3 Stunden bestimmt 10-20 mal den Kopf abgetrennt, und in andren Runs hab ich vielleicht 15 Finisher im ganzen Game gehabt (Die Finisher an den dicken Dämonen mal ausgelassen).
> 
> ...


 


Der Schurke hat auch als einzige ein paar extra level da er die Fähigkeit besitzt Schlösser aufzubrechen.  
Für mich war der Schurke der beste Charakter und der stärkste. Der schurke ist in der hinsicht der stärkste, weil er die Fähigkeit besitzt sich schneller im kampf zu bewegen oder in awakening die schwäche des gegners zu kennen, 1020 damage war mein stärkste hieb mit einem Schurken wohl gemerkt. Wenn du  den Gegner betäubst kann er von vorne mehr damage machen.  Eine weitere Fähigkeit. 

Level 25 ist in Dragon Age origin ende. Der Charakter steigt nicht mehr auf. In awakening level 45. 

P.s. ich hatte in awakening soviel skills das ich keine symbole mehr verteilen konnte.





Spoiler



Nur ein Nörd, weisst wie man den Drachen in dem Palast von Orzamma findet


----------



## kyyo (8. September 2011)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt was mein Schurke so bringt .  




Spoiler



Hab ich in meinem ersten run damals zu spät gemerkt, nachdem die Questreihe in Orzamma schon abgeschlossen war konnte man den net mehr rufen


----------



## der Türke (9. September 2011)

kyyo schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt was mein Schurke so bringt .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn du auf dragonagenexus. gehst dann findest du ein Mod wo der Hund (bei mir ist das ein Grauerwolf) ein extra slot hat aber auch Textur patches kann man dort finden.


----------

